# Think Tank > History >  Drugs profits for Oil wars

## Firestarter

I found an interesting book that describes the War *by* drugs- Peter Dale Scott _Drugs, Oil, and War: The United States in Afghanistan, Columbia, and Indochina_ (2003): https://ourrebellion.files.wordpress...indo-china.pdf
It is 16 GB to download (Ive saved it as a text document at 0.5 GB)
My very short summary of the Peter Dale Scott book is that drugs are used to fund wars for oil. In this post Ill try to summarise the book.

WAR FOR OIL
The short-term effect of oil investments from the USA is to increase corruption and dictatorship. From Iran in 1953, to Indonesia in 1965 and Ghana in 1966; the CIA overthrew governments that threatened to nationalise their oil industry.
In the half century since the Korean War the USA waged 4 major wars in the Third World: Vietnam (1961-1975), the Persian Gulf (1990-1991), Colombia (1991-present), and Afghanistan (2001-2002)  written shortly before the invasion of Iraq in 2003. These wars were in or near oil-producing areas. All 4 relied on major drug trafficking proxies. The USA trains, arms, and finances drug-trafficking allies to secure oil resources abroad, which caused a huge increase in global drug trafficking since WW II.
So-called US aid programs usually spend 90% of the budget on military. According to US Ambassador Robert White: _If you put over 90 cents of your foreign policy dollar into the Pentagon and the CIA, then your policy is going to emphasize a military approach, a secretive, under the [table] approach, to the problem_.

AIR AMERICA, BBCI
An important role in the drug trade was played by the quasi-autonomous Civil Air Transport (later named Air America). Most Air America planes carried drugs, and were jointly owned and operated by Kuomintang (KMT) Chinese and the CIA. In Air Americas wake a number of outsourced, nominally private corporations were founded, such as DynCorp.
Paul Helliwell, the OSS-veteran and eventual CIA officer, was involved with Meyer Lanskys bank in Miami, Civil Air Transport (CAT), and a succession of banks with CIA and mob ties: Castle Bank of the Bahamas, World Finance Corporation, Nugan Hand Bank (Australia), and Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI). These banks were used to launder money for CIA and mob. George Olmsteds (from Washington) Financial General Bank was also involved and eventually taken over by BCCI.
CIA Directors George H.W. Bush and William Casey were linked to BCCI, at least since 1976. Also the Bank of England participated in a cover-up of BCCIs criminality.

BURMA/LAOS - KMT
Starting in 1949-1950 the CIA shipped arms and supplies to the KMT drug network in Burma. In February 1951, CAT planes delivered arms and took KMTs opium for the return flight. Thanks to KMT warlords and CAT, opium production in Burma increased fivefold in less than a decade - from 80 to 400 tons a year.
This evolved into the larger program of support for the opium-growing Hmong tribesmen in northeast Laos. The US government made sure that drug-trafficking (mainly opium) and triads remained under KMT control.
In July-August 1959 they arranged a phony Laotian crisis of to have an official White House sanction for a continuous Air America airlift to Laos; amongst others to Hmong (Meo) camps in northeast Laos. Most of the opium and heroin ended up in traditional KMT networks through Hong Kong to the USA.
Opium production soared over 2 decades of CIA-KMT meddling in Burma and Laos, and then plummeted in 1975 after the USA withdrew from the region. According to the US Bureau of Narcotics in 1970 the annual opium production was between 1,250 and 1,400 tons, more than half of it coming from the Golden Triangle of Burma, Laos, and Thailand.

PAKISTAN/AFGHANISTAN
The CIA with Saudi intelligence started collaborating with Islamists like Bin Laden at the beginning of the 1970s, and backed the Muslim Brotherhood and its allies. The Golden Crescent along the border between Pakistan and Afghanistan, went from 400 tons of heroin in 1971 to 1,200 tons in 1978. Before 1979 almost no heroin from this area reached the USA, but it supplied 60% of US heroin through the 1980s.
In April and May 1979 the USA armed mujahedin guerrillas in Afghanistan, amongst whom Gulbuddin Hekmatyar - a known drug trafficker with heroin refineries. During the Afghan resistance to the Soviet Union in the 1980s, Bin Laden was the financier and logistics expert for the Saudi-financed Makhtab al-Khidamat, an organisation that recruited volunteers from all over the world. Bin Laden made commission on the transactions, which were laundered by the Russian Mafia.
In 1999 the United Nations estimated the yearly opium production of Afghanistan at 4,600 tons; 70% of the worlds crop (7,000 tons). The heroin was trafficked by the mujahedin that had been supported by the CIA.
In the 1980s Global International Airways (of Farhad Azima) delivered arms to Afghanistan, taking narcotics back. Also Global International Airways (Kansas City), which was reportedly founded with money from BBCI, was involved in the arms for drugs pipeline.
By the mid-1980s processing and exporting heroin had created a black economy in Pakistan of about $8 billion - half the size of the official economy - and Pakistans military administration was evolving into a full-blown narco-government.
In July 2000 Mullah Mohammad Omar leader of the Taliban imposed a ban on opium: resulting in some 70% of the worlds opium production being  wiped out virtually at a stroke. The CIA switched their alliance to another drug proxy the Northern Alliance, who trebled their opium output in 2000 in northeast Afghanistan. The Northern Alliance helped in the war against Osama bin Laden and al-Qaeda.

COLOMBIA
After Occidental Oil discovered the Caiio Limon oilfield in 1983, by 1984 he USA were present in Colombia. A US security firm working for Occidental Petroleum participated in a Colombian army military operation that killed 18 civilians.
Before that already in 1977 Jet Avia had landed in Colombia with the Texan drug trafficker Jimmy Chagra; the plane was owned by Danny Ray Lasater. Lasater had ties with organised crime and made contributions to the campaigns of Arkansas Governor Bill Clinton and Kentucky Governor John Y. Brown, Jr.. Lasater was eventually convicted for cocaine distribution in Colombia.
The coca production in Colombia went from 3.8 to 12.3 thousand hectares between 1991 and 1999.
In 1993, while working for the Cali cartel, Carlos Castaiio collaborated with the CIA and the Colombian police to bring down the drug baron Pablo Escobar. Castaiio and brother were leaders of the Los Pepes death squad that killed members of Escobars organisation. Castaiio admitted in a television interview that 70% of the income for his group, the United Self-Defense Forces of Colombia (AUC), came from drugs.
In the 1990s Clintons drug czar, General Barry McCaffrey, blamed narco-guerrillas for the flood of cocaine that was in fact controlled by the Colombian government and right-wing paramilitaries.
One of the principal suppliers to the Mexican cartels is the Henao-Montoya organization with which Carlos Castaiio is affiliated.
In 2001 Colombian government sources estimated that 40% of Colombian cocaine exports were controlled by right-wing paramilitary warlords and allies. Meanwhile the amount controlled by the FARC, was estimated by the Colombian government at 2.5%. FARC was the target of the US war on drugs.
In Colombia the CIA used another airline - Southern Air Transport. In November 1998, a Colombian air force plane landed at Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport with a hidden cargo of 1600 pounds of cocaine.

In my opinion there is only one major flaw in this book: it focuses completely on how everything is controlled from the USA.
Peter Dale Scott does mention that the British, the French, and the Dutch-used drugs as a cheap way to pay for overseas expansion. As far as I can tell these countries are still major players in the international drug trade.

----------


## Firestarter

I found another interesting book - John Coleman Drug War Against America: http://www.mediafire.com/file/1kr78c...7lr/646377.pdf
The value of the Coleman book is that it presents information from a different viewpoint and as such is complementary to the book by Peter Dale Scott. It leads to the Anglo-Dutch bankers and concludes that since the seventeenth century the whole drugs industry is controlled by the English Royal family.
In my opinion it doesnt stand up to the Dale Scott book that I posted earlier. Dale Scott explains how drugs are part of the whole system, while this Coleman book describes drugs as the ultimate goal. If you agree with my criticism that Dale Scott is wrong to put the blame almost completely on the CIA, you might prefer the Coleman book.
In this post I will present the good information from the Coleman book, by ignoring the information that I dont subscribe to.

Coleman worked as an assistant administrator for operations for the US Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA), and was involved in the capture of Pablo Escobar. Dont be surprised that John Coleman puts the blame on forces outside the US government and bases his story on information by the DEA.
The first 20 pages of the Coleman book are (almost) ridiculous with the claim that the British music invasion, led by the Beatles and Rolling Stones, was designed to get the USA hooked on drugs and a call for draconian laws; according to Coleman: _Addicts caught smoking or ingesting dope should be tried by a special court and if found guilty, sent to a correction camp in the middle of the Mojave desert with the minimum of human comforts_.

LONDON RUNS THE DRUG GAME
The drugs trade really began in 1652. The British East India Company, on whose board of directors sat the holiest of the British aristocracy, had the monopoly on the opium trade to China. Almost 13% of the income of India under British rule was from the sale of opium to Chinese addicts.
When some investigators arrived in China to investigate the opium trade allegations made in England, their British passports were promptly revoked by magistrates of East India Company. Officially China passed a law (the Yung Cheng Edict of 1729) prohibiting the importation of opium. The British East India Company could export without hindrances at least up until 1753.
During Queen Victoria's reign, 15 Members of Parliament in England controlled the drugs trade; they included Lord Chamberlain, Sir Charles Barry and Lord Palmerston. Like the opium trade to China, the drug trade in the Caribbean, Central and South America, the Middle and Far East, became a British monopoly.
America and England are run by 300 families that are all intertwined through companies, banks and marriages, and ties to the Black Nobility. The elite of this world - the "royal" and "noble" families of Europe and the "best" families of America and Canada are in charge of drugs. Because it goes to the highest echelons of power; drugs wont be eradicated. The British "Blue Blood" families made their fortunes by shipping opium from Afghanistan and Pakistan to China. Queen Elizabeth Guelph is not only the Queen of the British Empire, but also of the drugs business.
As far back as 1931, the heads of the drugs companies and banks were made peers. The Queen of England herself extended special protection to the big 5 drug trade companies in England.
Lord Halifax, Britain's Ambassador to Washington, took control of US foreign policy prior to and during WW II. His son, Charles Wood, married Miss Primrose, a blood relative of the House of Rothschild. What Britain dictates, America carries out.
In 1930, British capital invested in South America greatly exceeded its total investment in the so-called dominions. Mr. Graham, said that British investments in South America "exceeded one trillion pounds". The reason why Britain invested so much in South America is in one word: DRUGS.
LSD is manufactured by the Swiss Oligarchy-Black Nobility family - Hoffman LaRoche.

MAKING MONEY  GOLD, HONGSHANG, BANKS
In 2003 the International Monetary Fund (IMF) estimated global money laundering between 590 billion and 1.5 trillion dollars a year, representing 2-5% of the global GDP. A large share of money laundering is linked to the narcotics trade. According to the Independent of February 29, 2004: *drug trafficking is the third biggest global commodity in cash terms after oil and the arms trade*.
Opium produces 64% of the Gross Domestic Product of China.
Labour and raw material is so cheap that profits of up to 5000% can be made in producing cocaine.
Drugs are traded with gold. To facilitate this, Credit Suisse sells 1 kilo of pure gold bars. The world price of gold is "fixed" every day at the offices of N.M. Rothschild, St. Swithins Court, London. The price of gold is strongly connected to the price of opium.
Offshore banks that are known launderers of drug money are often affiliated with the Royal Institute for International Affairs (RIIA). Here is a list of countries where they are located: Singapore, Bahamas, Antigua, Antilles, Bermuda, Trinidad, Caymans, and Panama.
A company called Tejapaibul banks, with Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank (known as the Hongshang Bank), with a large office in London is in the middle of the drugs business. Some of the banks involved in money laundering for drugs: Credit Suisse; The Royal Bank of Canada; Banconacional de Panama; National Westminster Bank; Barclays Bank.
Credit Suisse in Geneva and First National Bank of Boston were caught red handed laundering dope money. Some 1200 separate indictments were brought against First National, the Justice Department combined these into a single charge. First National was given a symbolic $500 fine and Credit Suisse wasnt even pursued by the Justice Department or the Treasury. Credit Suisse remains one of the largest dope money laundering banks after American Express  the "untouchables" of banking.

AFGHANISTAN BARAKZAI DYNASTY
Long before the Taliban were brought to power in Afghanistan, it was growing opium on a massive scale. From 1747 to 1929, it was ruled by the Barakzai Dynasty, which controlled the opium trade for at least 150 years. When the Taliban were overthrown, they made a member of the clan, Hamid Barakzai, the head of Afghanistan.
President Hamid Karzai had actually collaborated with the Taliban before. Since the mid-1990s, Karzai was a consultant and lobbyist for the US oil company, UNOCAL, and negotiated with the Taliban.
In 2001 an estimated 7606 tons of opium poppy was produced in Afghanistan; in 2007 with 88,000 tons production was almost back at the record level of 90,983 tons in 1999. According to the UNODC, in 2003, opium in Afghanistan generated $1 billion for farmers and $1.3 billion for traffickers.

COLUMBIA & BOLIVIA  IMF & BIS
The IMF and the Bank of International Settlement (BIS) are clearinghouses for the drug trade.
The drug barons in Columbia and Bolivia received every possible help from the IMF. All of the economic plans by the government were rejected by the IMF to help drugs take over the economy.
Roberto Suarez, a former dictator and friend of the Bolivian Mafiosi, was helped to power by the IMF. Suarez had to enforce the brutal conditions imposed on Bolivia by the IMF, which resulted in many Bolivians dying of starvation in the months that followed - in accordance with Global 2000.
Then a flood of cocaine began pouring into the USA. Somehow the money never goes back to Colombia, but most of it finishes up in the vaults of Swiss banks. Were oh so happy with the Swiss banks secrecy...

PANAMA  IMF
The banking structure in Panama was set up by Nicolas Ardito Barletta. Barletta formerly ran the Marine and Midland Bank, which was taken over by the drug banker's Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank. While Panama banks control the cocaine trade, the opium/heroin trade is controlled from Hong Kong.
In 1982 the Treasury Department stated that Banco National de Panama had become the main clearinghouse for drug dollars with a six-fold increase in cash flow from 1980 to 1988.
Henry Kissinger and the US State Department promoted General Paredes as a "Panama nationalist, a staunch anti-Communist friend of America", in reality Parades had long-standing ties to Fidel Castro. Paredes took command of the National Guard and supported Kissinger's Andean Plan to turn Central America into another war area for the US military. Parades sabotaged Contadora's efforts to reach a peaceful solution to the problems in the region.
The IMF blackmailed Panama by threatening that the preliminary agreement to restructure Panama's $320 million debt might be cancelled if they wouldnt follow orders. General Noriega told the Panamanian people on national television on March 22, 1986, that the IMF is strangling Panama.
Roberto Eisenmann accused Noriega of destroying Panama's economy, and even of being involved in the cocaine trade, when in fact Eisenmann worked closely with the Colombian cocaine barons.
President George H.W. Bush had a meeting with the Panamanian "opposition forces," the Panamanian Democratic Opposition Civic Alliance, with ties to banks in Panama and Florida that launder drugs money. Its leader, Guillermo Endara, on television called for the assassination of Noriega. Naturally Ted Turners CNN supported the campaign to get rid of Noriega. Bush declared the drug-tainted Civic Alliance the "official government of Panama". They were "sworn in" on a US military base.
Noriega was kidnapped by a 7000 strong military contingent and brought to Miami to stand trial as a major "drug dealer". On November 16, 1990, Noriega made the following statement in court:
_I am now at the mercy of a totally unfair, unjust system, which chooses my prosecutors, and now chooses my defense attorney_.
In 2009, drugs are flowing more freely than ever from Panama; and drug money laundering banks operate in ever more freedom.

CENTRAL AMERICA & CARIBBEANS
The plan for the Caribbean Islands drug trade came from David Rockefeller and was called the "Caribbean Basin Initiative". Members of the consortium were Fidel Castro, David Rockefeller, Henry Kissinger and the IMF, plus a number of major banks and the US State Department.
Fidel Castro got a dope empire worth more than $35 billion a year. 
The IMF demands that Latin America grows "cash crops" - marijuana and cocaine - to meet international debt obligations. The IMF encouraged several countries, including Jamaica and Guyana, to grow drugs. The IMF's position is on record; the Colombian office of the IMF stated openly that marijuana and cocaine are crops just like any other crops.

TIR  DRUGS TRAFFICKING IN EUROPE
The trucks of Triangle International Routier (TIR) are loaded in Bulgaria and Turkey. They are not checked in Europe, because they are expected to be clean. TIR trucks are heavily involved in smuggling drugs in Europe.
In Bulgaria several banks are knowingly involved in laundering drugs money.
Kintex is a drug company run by the Bulgarian state.


In the Dutch news this week. Last March 8, the police found 60,000 XTC-pills and 25 kilos of MDMA, with an estimated value of almost 1 million Euro. 1 person was arrested.
At first reading this sounds impressive, but when you think about it... the total catch is maybe 200 pounds of drugs. The only reason that the value is so high, is because prices are increased by our corrupt legal system (and stories like these keep the prices high).

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found another interesting book about the CIA’s involvement in cocaine trafficking in which Nicaragua’s Contras (Fuerza Democratica Nigaraguense, FDN) were used and financed.
It shows that the whole Iran-Contra affair was a cover-up of the ugly truth that the CIA was making the crack epidemic of the 1980s happen, and used the proceeds to finance the Contras in Nicaragua. Also some other Latin American countries were involved (notably the Panama of Dictator Manuel Noriega).

Gary Webb “_Dark alliance - The CIA, the CONTRAS, and the CRACK
COCAINE EXPLOSION_” (1998): http://www.mediafire.com/file/kdayng...5sv/953236.pdf

Objectively speaking Webb’s book is a better book than the other 2 I’ve found. The other 2 books are flawed in that they tell a story, but are light on evidence.
The Webb book has almost an overkill of evidence. The result is that it’s too long for people that rather wait for the movie than read a book (the PDF counts 867 pages).

Gary Webb is one of the suspicious deaths of the Clinton-Bush bodycount; on 9 December 2004 he was suicided. Conveniently Webb’s suicide letter was typed.
According to Coroner Robert Lyons: “_It’s unusual in a suicide case to have two shots, but it has been done in the past, and it is in fact a distinct possibility_”.
Webb was found with 2 bullets from a 38 calibre revolver in his head ((some claim even 3 pistol shots).
One of the sources Webb had based his story on, Ricky Ross, spoke to Webb in the days before his death. Webb had told him that he was working on a new story concerning the CIA and drug trafficking: http://www.rense.com/general60/move.htm

I will not even try to summarise the book, but will name the most interesting names, with some additional information. And some nice pictures.

PRESIDENT RONALD REAGAN
In March 1981, Ronald Reagan authorised the CIA to explore ways of aiding the Contras. By November 1981, the Contra project was already running, and the CIA made its sponsorship of the FDN official. Reagan approved the plans and in December 1981 sent CIA director William Casey to present it to Congress, saying that the covert operations for Nicaragua were in the interest of US national security.
From 1981 to 1984, the CIA helped the Contras directly, by providing weapons, money, training, planning strategy and tactics, and keeping tabs on its hirelings.

The Contras became too controversial (if I understand correctly about some minor technicalities like murdering some innocent people). On Christmas Eve 1982 the Boland amendment passed the House by a vote of 411–0. It looked like Congress was cracking down the Contra project, by cutting funding, but without actually doing so.
By early 1983, CIA dollars were pouring into Honduras and Costa Rica, which benefitted the Contras. But the money the Contras received wasn’t nearly enough to finance the growing military organisation. The CIA recruited Norwin Meneses so that drug sales could be used to support the Contras.
Ronald Reagan installed Oliver North to arrange the details.

*The following picture shows from right to left Ronald Reagan, Oliver North, Adolfo Calero (CIA operative installed as FDN commander) on 4 April 1985.


In the following picture are Adolfo Calero (centre) and drug lord Norwin Meneses on the far right, around June 1984*



OLIVER NORTH
With the assistance of lawyer and then CIA-director William Casey, Oliver North created a network of offshore bank accounts to conceal the source of the drugs money.
When the Boland Amendment went into effect in October 1984, day-to-day control of the Contra project passed to the Reagan White House and Lieutenant Colonel Oliver North at the National Security Council. The US government was business partners with cocaine traffickers.
Norwin Meneses' cocaine was smuggled to the USA in military transport planes.

In June 1985, on a yacht in the Pacific port of Balboa, North and Manuel Noriega made a deal that Panama would help to support the Contras; particularly by making airbases located in Panama available for the drugs for arms pipeline.
The Columbian drug trafficker, George Morales, testified that in March 1984 in Fort Lauderdale he talked with 3 Contras close to the CIA, Octaviano Cesar, Adolfo "Popo" Chamorro and Marcos Aguado, who asked him to support the Contras and told him they worked for the CIA. Cesar and Aguado (old friends of Meneses) promised Morales that they could help make his “legal problems disappear”.
Aguado, the chief pilot for the ARDE Contra forces in Costa Rica, was identified in a 1987 congressional testimony as a CIA agent.
Morales said planeloads of weapons were flown to a ranch in Costa Rica owned by CIA-operative John Hull; a training area for Contra soldiers. After the arms were dropped off, large green duffel bags stuffed with cocaine from the Contras were loaded aboard and flown back to the United States, usually to the public airport at Opa Locka, Florida. A pilot, Gary "Hippie" Betzner, testified that their flights were protected by the CIA.

In 1984, at a top-level meeting with DEA officials in Washington, North shocked the room by suggesting that $1.5 million in cocaine cash the DEA planned to seize from the Medellin cartel should be turned over to the Contras.
A $10 million donation from the Medellin cartel to the Contras was arranged by Carlos Lehder and paid to the Cuban (former) CIA agent Felix Rodriguez. Here’s a picture of George H.W. Bush and Rodriguez.


Oliver North used Rob Owen to carry out orders and inform him on the CIA’s operation in Central and South America. In this way North could keep his hands clean.
According to Oliver North’s personal notes in July and August 1985 he was informed of the drugs trafficking by the Contras: https://nsarchive.wordpress.com/2015...-declassified/
North summarised a meeting with Rob Owen on 9 August 1985 and wrote down in his notebook
“_Honduran DC-6 which is being used for runs out of New Orleans is probably being used for drug runs into U.S._”


MANUEL NORIEGA
Manuel Noriega was the dictator of Panama that helped in the cocaine trafficking; he suddenly became an enemy of the USA and was sentenced to prison.
In 1988, Noriega's pilots would fly up weapons for the Contras along with the drugs, leaving the guns behind in Costa Rica, and dumping the drugs in Louisiana and Texas.
Then Vice-president of the United States, George H.W. Bush, met Manuel Noriega in 1983. 


NORWIN MENESES
Norwin Meneses Cantarero came from Nicaragua to the USA in 1979 (he settled in Miami), and later moved to Costa Rica.
In the 1980s, Meneses and Blandón became the biggest cocaine suppliers for the USA; both were working for (one or both of) the DEA and CIA.
In 1982 and 1983, Blandón and Meneses brought 3 or 4 planeloads of cocaine from Miami to Los Angeles. Each one of those loads ranged between 200 and 400 kilos. These flights continued until at least 1984. 
When Meneses lived in Costa Rica he was dealing cocaine for the Contras. Meneses was one of the first economic supporters of the FDN in Costa Rica.

Both to the Costa Rican authorities and the DEA knew that Norwin Meneses was a drug lord. The DEA was informed of Meneses' Costa Rican drug operations in February 1984.
According to Contra supporter Dennis Ainsworth: Meneses was protected by the US government.
Enrique Miranda Jaime, who became Meneses' emissary to the cartels of Colombia in the late 1980s, testified in his 1992 trial in Nicaragua that: 


> Norwin was selling drugs and tunnelled the benefits to the Contras with help of high-ranking military officials of the Salvadoran Army, especially with the help of the head of the Salvadoran Air Force and a Nicaraguan pilot named Marcos Aguado.


In 1992 Meneses was sentenced to prison. In January 1996, Gary Webb interviewed Meneses in the Tipitapa prison outside Managua.

DANILO BLANDON
On 5 July 5 1979 Oscar Danilo Blandón Reyes arrived at LAX from Nicaragua; he became partners with Norwin Meneses and used Ricky Ross to sell cocaine in Los Angeles.
The Colombians advanced Blandón 15 kilos (worth about $885,000). He started out with 15 kilos a month and within a couple months had progressed to 30 kilos a month. According to Meneses between 1980 and 1991 Blandón moved some 50,000 kilograms of cocaine to the USA.
Blandón's DEA case agent, Charles Jones, stated in 1995 that Mr. Blandón was considered the largest Nicaraguan cocaine dealer in the United States.
Blandón’s attorney, Bradley Brunon, said in court in 1992 that the DEA knew already in 1981 of Blandón's dope dealing.
Blandón set both Meneses and Rocky Ross up, in return for a relatively small prison sentence. Blandón walked out of jail on 19 September 1994 after serving only 28 months for 10 years of cocaine trafficking.

RICK ROSS
Ricky “Freeway” Donnell Ross was selling between 1,000,000 and 1,250,000 doses of crack every single month in Los Angeles (20–25 rocks of crack per gram of powder, 20,000 to 25,000 per kilogram). At seven kilos a day, Ross was moving more than 200 kilos of cocaine every single month. That meant he was pumping out around 165,000 vials of crack a day (5 million rocks a month).
When in 1987 things got a little too hot for Ricky Ross in LA, he moved to Cincinnati. Pretty soon Blandón made him an offer he couldn’t refuse. Ross asked some of his associates to come over from LA, and took over the cocaine business not only of Cincinnati, but also Toledo, Cleveland, Columbus, Hamilton, Middle-town, Fairfield, Ohio, Indianapolis, St. Louis, Atlanta, Texas, and even in faraway Seattle.
Ross said he sold 300 or 400 kilos of Blandón's cocaine in the Midwest, netting around $2 million in profits.
When one of his dealers, Alphonso Jeffries, got locked up in prison, Ricky decided to go back home to LA in the fall of 1988.

Right at that moment the LAPD was doing something against crack. In 1988, the sheriff's office hauled in $33.9 million in cash and another $33 million in 1989 — along with 66 houses, 110 vehicles and 4 airplanes. In 1988, only the Majors had brought in 4,470 pounds of cocaine.
Alphonso Jeffries had turned government witness against Ricky Ross. When Ross was finally arrested, the cops beat him up. Ross was asked to testify against the cops that had not only had beaten him up, but were also taking some of the money from the dealers. On 22 February 1990, a federal grand jury indicted 10 deputies on 27 counts of theft, tax evasion, and conspiracy, Ricky Ross the star witness in 1991.
Ross was released from federal prison in August 1993 and returned home to South Central. He still had another charge in Texas, to which he pleaded guilty, and re-entered prison in December 1993, until August 1994 when he was released.

Then Blandón contacted Ricky Ross numerous times. Ross said he wanted to stay clean, but found a normal job too difficult, and the profits too low. When his friend, Chico Brown, asked Ross to introduce him and his friend from Baltimore, Curtis James, to his dealer, in return for the $30,000 Ross had already loaned, and an additional $70,000 for his troubles, Ross introduced them to Blandón.
In late February 1995, Ross, Brown, and James were set up by government witness Blandón and were arrested. Ross's third strike; he was looking at a very long time in prison this time.
Gary Webb repeatedly interviewed Ricky Ross in prison for his book.


Webb has collected an impressive amount of information in his book, but he wasn’t the first.
On 9 July 1987 2 protesters, Michael L. Kreis and Michael E. Bardoff both from Baltimore, held up a banner "_Ask about cocaine smuggling_" during the Iran-Contra hearings, when Oliver North was lying under oath.
Kreis and Bardoff were arrested, we can’t have activists trying to expose the ugly truth, when the government is trying really hard to cover it up, can we?
While they were led away, they yelled things like: 


> What about the cocaine dealing that the U.S. is paying for?
> Why don't you ask how many non-combatants have been killed by the . . . contras?
> Why don't you ask questions about drug deliveries?".
> They were charged with “disrupting a congressional hearing and demonstrating within a Capitol building


 http://articles.latimes.com/1987-07-...3196_1_contras
Kreis and Bardoff were pronounced guilty in November, 1987 (but they only got a light sentence).

Maybe more interesting is the Committee led by Senator John Kerry, which concluded in a report released on 13 April 1989:
That individuals who provided support for the Contras were involved in drug trafficking and the Contras knowingly received financial and material assistance from drug traffickers, including cash, weapons, planes, pilots, air supply services and other materials.
Participation of narcotics traffickers in Contra supply operations through business relationships with Contra organisations. 


> the CIA's Chief of the Central American Task Force went on to say: We knew that everybody around Pastora was involved in cocaine ... His staff and friends (redacted) they were drug smugglers or involved in drug smuggling.


The US State Department paid over $806,000, authorised by Congress, to known drug traffickers to “carry humanitarian assistance to the Contras”. In some cases after the traffickers had already been indicted by federal law enforcement agencies on drug charges, in others while traffickers were under active investigation by these same agencies: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerry_Committee_report

----------


## Firestarter

In March 1998, the CIA Inspector General testified that from 1982 to 1995 there had been a secret agreement between CIA and the Justice Department that the CIA didn’t have to report drugs offenses by its assets.

The actual request from Central Intelligence Agency Director William J. Casey to Attorney General William French Smith to exclude “_narcotics violations_” from the “_reportable offenses_” is still kept secret.

Here’s the reply by William French Smith to William Casey, dated 11 February 1982:



> *Dear Bill:*
> 
> _Thank you for your letter regarding the procedures governing the reporting and use of information concerning federal crimes. I have reviewed the draft of the procedures that accompanied your letter and, in particular, the minor changes made in the draft that I had previously sent to you. These proposed changes are acceptable and, therefore, I have signed the procedures._
> 
> _I have been advised that a question arose regarding the need to add narcotics violations to the list of reportable non-employee crimes (Section IV). 21 U.S.C. 874(h) provides that `[w]hen requested by the Attorney General, it shall be the duty of any agency or instrumentality of the Federal Government to furnish assistance to him for carrying out his functions under [the Controlled Substances Act] . . .' Section 1.8(b) of Executive Order 12333 tasks the Central Intelligence Agency to `collect, produce and disseminate intelligence on foreign aspects of narcotics production and trafficking.' Moreover, authorization for the dissemination of information concerning narcotics violations to law enforcement agencies, including the Department of Justice, is provided by sections 2.3(c) and (i) and 2.6(b) of the Order. In light of these provisions, and in view of the fine cooperation the Drug Enforcement Administration has received from CIA, no formal requirement regarding the reporting of narcotics violations has been included in these procedures. We look forward to the CIA's continuing cooperation with the Department of Justice in this area._
> 
> _In view of our agreement regarding the procedure, I have instructed my Counsel for Intelligence Policy to circulate a copy which I have executed to each of the other agencies covered by the procedures in order that they may be signed by the head of each such agency._
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _William French Smith_





Casey in reply thanked French Smith, dated 2 March 1982: “_I am pleased that these procedures, which I believe strike the proper balance between enforcement of the law and protection of intelligence sources and methods, will now be forwarded to other agencies_”.

From 2 March 1982 to 3 August 1995, a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) between the Attorney General and the DCI under Executive Order 12333 excluded reporting narcotics violations for "non-employees" of the CIA (like assets and independent contractors).
This MOU was made public by Representative Maxine Waters (who did her own investigation on the drugs trafficking by the CIA in the wake of the Dark Alliance series by Gary Webb) on 7 May 1998.
The document has been removed from the internet. Its text is available on the following archive link: http://archive.li/csck8

See the following excerpt from the MOU:



> _C. `Employee' means:
> 1. A staff employee or contract employee of an Agency;
> 2. Former officers or employees of an Agency, for purposes of offenses committed during their employment; and
> 3. Former officers or employees of an Agency, for offenses involving a violation of 18 U.S.C. 207._


Then in Section “_IV. NON-EMPLOYEE REPORTABLE OFFENSES_” is prescribed which offenses by “_non-employees_” are “_reportable_”, the list excludes narcotics offenses.

That secret understanding remained in effect until August of 1995, when Attorney General Janet Reno rescinded the agreement. The 1995 MOU didn´t exclude drugs crimes (for non-employees).

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found another book on the drugs for arms pipeline centred in the Arkansas of Governor Bill Clinton - Terry Reed & John Cummings “_Compromised: Clinton, Bush and the CIA_” (1994): http://survivorbb.rapeutation.com/vi...p?f=218&t=2785

This book is different from the other books about drugs trafficking in this thread. It’s sort of a personal story about Terry Reed, who was part of the drugs for arms pipeline involving the Contras, without even knowing the drugs part.
This book is (almost) impossible to find on the internet. The previous link has some short sections inserted that are not part of this book (I estimate this is less than 1% of the total text there).

On 24 February 1982, in Oklahoma City; Terry Reed first met Oliver North (who used the name John Cathey at the time). At that time Reed could contact North through the FBI. Reed frequently met North.
Only in 1987, when Iran-Contra hit the press, Reed found out that “John Cathey” was really Oliver North.
On 11 March 1983, North proposed Reed to meet Barry Seal (Adler Berriman Seal) so he could help in supplying guns to the Contras. Shortly thereafter Dan Lasater introduced Seal to Reed.

One of the first tasks for Reed in working for Seal was to make sure that no FAA regulations were violated for the airport they set up near Nella, about 12 miles from Mena, Arkansas (population 5000) which was only accessible by four-wheel drives.
The airport was first used to train Contra pilots in air-delivery techniques for the Contra Air Force.

When the airport became fully operational; weapons were delivered by “special barge traffic” over the Arkansas River to Nella and protected by the US Army Corps of engineers. The arms were temporarily stored there and flown to the Contras.
Cash and drugs were dropped in Arkansas from planes. The cash airdrops amounted to more than 9 million dollars a week.
Terry Reed saw the operation by being involved, but didn’t realise that the cash came from cocaine trafficking. He also knew that the CIA and White House were involved (of course at the time he didn’t know the identity of Oliver North yet).

Planes were “borrowed”, with and without the owners' cooperation, for "sting" operations.

The New Jersey gun-manufacturing company Iver Johnson’s arms Inc. was moved to Jacksonville, Arkansas.
The untraceable parts (without serial number) for the M16 rifles for the Contras were manufactured by the firm Park On Meter Inc. (POM) located in the town of Russellville.
Seth Ward Sr. was a high roller in Arkansas that was involved with POM, together with his son Seth Jr. (Skeeter). The son-in-law of Seth Ward Sr. was Webster (Webb) Hubbell, partner at the Rose law firm where Hillary Clinton was an attorney. Hubbell was also the corporate lawyer for POM and probably the biological father of Chelsea “Clinton”.
Hubbell denied that POM manufactured parts for M16’s, but admitted to a reporter of Time magazine that they had made a nose cone for a rocket launcher.

Barry Seal was one of the biggest US drugs traffickers in the 1980s and had been working as an informant for the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) for years.
Seal told Reed that he was involved in the arrest of Bill Clinton’s campaign contributor Dan Lasater and half brother Roger Clinton. This was done because Clinton had taken 10% of the gross instead of the agreed upon 10% of the profits.

Seal wanted desperately to get out of the game. Seal decided to go public in order to protect himself against an impending Louisiana indictment.
Barry Seal told Reed that George H.W. Bush's kids are in the drug business, when Reed asked for confirmation, Barry answered:
“_Yup, that's what I'm tellin' ya. A guy in Florida who flipped for the DEA has got the goods on the Bush boys. Now I heard this earlier from a reliable source in Colombia, but I just sat on it then, waitin' to use it as a trump card, if I ever needed it. I even got surveillance videos catchin' the Bush boys red-handed. I consider this stuff my insurance policy. It makes me and my mole on the inside that's feedin' the stuff to me invincible_”.
Seal was of course murdered on 17 February 1986 after the court ordered him to work for the Salvation Army, while prohibiting him to carry a gun or hiring armed protection...

Reed describes a meeting on 19 April 1986 at Juanita's Restaurant in Little Rock.
The "guest list" included Oliver North, Felix Rodriguez (alias Max Gomez), resident CIA agent Akihide Sawahata, Agency subcontractor Terry Reed, and Robert Johnson (lawyer for Southern Air Transport) was in charge of the meeting. Governor Bill Clinton and his aide Bob Nash dropped in uninvited.
This meeting confirmed that Clinton knew all about the drugs for arms pipeline centered in Arkansas.
After the meeting, Clinton invited Reed for a short talk, where Clinton smoked a joint (and inhaled deep!).
At the time they wanted Terry to set up a company for gun parts that would operate as a front in Mexico. Clinton advised Reed to set up this company for Oliver North.

A Classified FBI AIRTEL, dated 18 August 1987, warns the FBI, DEA and CIA of pending media investigation into the CIA activities at Mena, and identified Barry Seal as a CIA operative.



> BOTH THE NEW YORK TIMES AND THE TELEVISION NEWS SHOW WEST 57TH STREET ARE PRESENTLY PREPARING STORIES REGARDING ALLEGED CIA ACTIVITIES AT AN AIR FIELD IN MENA, ARKANSAS.
> 
> THE ORIGINAL INFORMATION DATES BACK TO A PILOT, BARRY SEAL, NOW DECEASED, WHO IS PURPORTED TO HAVE FLOWN GUNS TO SOUTH AMERICA FROM MENA AND DRUGS BACK INTO THE UNITED STATES. THE INFORMATION INDICATES THAT SEAL WAS AN INFORMANT FOR THE DEA AT THE TIME BUT ALSO WORKING AS AN OPERATIVE OF THE CIA. DURING THE PAST FEW YEARS, THE ACTIVITY AT THE AIRSTRIP HAS AROUSED THE INTEREST OF LOCAL LAW ENFORCEMENT WHO THEN ATTEMPTED TO CONDUCT SOME INVESTIGATIONS BUT WERE BLOCKED BY THE U.S. ATTORNEY. IN 1986, SEAL WAS GUNNED DOWN IN BATON ROUGE, LOUISIANA. THIS WAS PURPORTED TO BE A HIT BY COLOMBIAN DRUG DEALERS.


See the following facsimile of the August 1987 "Secret" report.


Dan Lasater’s Company, was handling more than $300 million annually in preferred state bond activity. Then Arkansas Development and Finance Authority (ADFA) was created, directly controlled by Governor Clinton's office. ADFA was designed to compete for the profits generated by the bond issues necessary to “industrialize Arkansas”.
The state was using the Rose Law Firm as its bond counsel for much of this activity.

See the chart that was drawn by Terry Reed in January 1991. It shows the connections between Clinton, the Rose Law firm, Lasater, POM, Seth Ward, Webb Hubbell and Barry Seal.


An example of the dealings of the ADFA, is the deposit of $50 million on an offshore bank account with the Fuji Bank in the Cayman Islands on 29 December 1988. A strange transaction for an organisation founded to lend money for development in Arkansas.
Fuji subsequently took over the loan on behalf of POM, and now presumably made payments directly to Fuji. This was curious since POM gave up a long-term, fixed rate, low interest loan issued by ADFA, which had a guarantor, the bank in Memphis, to back it up.
Clinton started borrowing money from First American in order to make up for their cash shortage, which could have made big problems for everybody involved.
Years later the BCCI scandal reached the headlines. Which showed money laundering and fraud – when at least 8 billion dollars, perhaps more than 12 billion, were missing.
Jackson T. Stephens, the chairman of Stephens & Co. in Little Rock, helped BCCI get started in the USA.
Investigators in New York would accuse First American Bank and Trust in Washington, for having hidden ownership ties to BCCI. This “secret tie” was denied by its chairmen, former Defense Secretary Clark Clifford and Robert Altman, who were both indicted for this connection.
Terry expected that the Arkansas drugs pipeline and money laundering would be blown wide open, but it never did.

Here’s another chart made by the Harkin campaign committee during the 1992 Presidential Primaries. It shows similarities to the one Reed drew in 1991.
It includes the Clintons, ADFA, Rose law firm, Buddy Young, Terry Reed, Felix Rodriguez, the McDougals, Madison Guarantee, Stephens Inc, First American and BCCI.


When Terry Reed was running the gun tool company in Mexico he was contacted by the Hungarian businessman and intelligence operative - George Fenue in July 1987.
Fenue had discovered a crate filled with cocaine and demanded Reed to explain using his company for shipping narcotics. Fenue had already discovered 2 earlier shipments in the logs with probably a similar content.
Reed secretly took 2 bags out before contacting his CIA handler in Mexico - Mitch Marr. Marr quickly took the bait by demanding what had happened to the 2 missing bags. Now Reed had certainty that the CIA had used him to traffic drugs.

Now suddenly Reed had become a liability, and he found himself in legal problems.
On 5 May 1988 a FBI AIRTEL message classified Reed as an "_instant matter now being carried as armed and dangerous due to information developed by the Little Rock division_".
Raymond (Buddy) Young was involved in framing Terry Reed; Reed was wrongfully accused of drugs trafficking (he was eventually acquitted).
Here’s a picture of Hillary Clinton and Buddy Young.


In a strange way this book is really about Barry Seal. Terry Reed doesn’t come close to describing what Seal knew (I believe that Reed is still alive).
Seal was portrayed in the 1991 movie "Double Crossed", and for this September another glossy movie is planned, featuring the little actor Tom Cruise playing the 300 pound heavy Barry Seal.

The 10:16 interview with Terry Reed was deleted: _youtube.com/watch?v=H01_dY6atfc_
*The following documentary includes an interview with Terry Reed (starting at 0:58:00).*

----------


## Firestarter

Sadly overlooked in this thread, is Sir Henry Kissinger, who was awarded the Nobel Prize for peace in 1973 for orchestrating the mass murder in Southeast Asia (including but not limited to Vietnam and Cambodia). This went too far even for the notorious Nobel committee  2 members of the committee actually resigned over awarding war criminal Kissinger this highly regarded prize.
Sir Henry Kissinger is one of the philanthropists, who was knighted by Queen Elizabeth.

This is nowhere near a full story about Henry Kissinger; Rockefellers favourite agent since the 1960s. Kissinger has been instrumental in controlling US politrics ever since Richard Nixon became US president.
Kissinger played an important role in the drugs for arms pipeline for the Nicaragua Contras project.

Shortly after inauguration, President Reagan appointed Henry Kissinger as chairman to the Commission on Central America.
One of the first appearances of Oliver North was in travelling to Central America for Kissingers commission. North later became the NSC liaison to this commission.
Kissinger was completely aware of the cocaine trafficking by the Contras, and from the following summary of the proposal by the Kissinger commission it becomes clear that he implicitly instructed the US government to set up the drugs for arms pipeline.

The Kissinger commission prescribed a policy for Nicaragua of economic, military and political pressure, using counterrevolutionary actions, see the following excerpts from its report:



> We do not believe that it would be wise to dismantle *existing incentives and pressures* on the Managua regime except in conjunction with demonstrable progress on the negotiating front.
> (...)
> the majority of the members of the Commission, in their respective individual judgments, believe that the *efforts of the Nicaraguan insurgents represent one of the incentives working in favor of a negotiated settlement*.


The Kissinger Commission also acknowledged the importance of support by Honduras to the Contras, so its air force should be beefed up.
Obviously drugs trafficking was read between the lines by the initiated in deep politics: http://www.envio.org.ni/articulo/3959

On 22 October 1983 Henry Kissinger met Contra-leaders from Nicaragua, including none other than Adolfo Calero: http://www.nytimes.com/1983/10/23/wo...countries.html

Here is Henry Kissinger; giving orders to President Donald Trump, a couple of days ago.

----------


## Firestarter

It could be funny if it wasnt so horrible...
The trail of drugs trafficking, money laundering, Henry Kissinger, leads to Elaine L. Chao and back to Donald Trump, George Bush and the Clintons.

President Trump nominated Elaine L. Chao (born in Taiwan) to Secretary of Transportation, which the Senate confirmed by a vote of 93-6 (her husband Senator Mitch McConnell didnt refrain from voting).
Elaine Chao has earlier served as a Reagan administration official and secretary of labor in the George W. Bush cabinets (from 2001 to 2009). Elaine Chao is also a member of the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR).

Elaines father, James S.C. Chao, was a classmate at Jiao Tong University of Jiang Zemin, the president of China in the 90s. They have kept in touch ever since.
Through James Chao, Elaine and Mitch McConnell met Jiang several times, both in Beijing and Washington. When Jiang visited the White House in 1997, he met privately with Elaine and Mitch McConnell, before a state dinner hosted by President Clinton; Senator McConnell again met Jiang the next morning.
In 1999, Elaine and Mitch appeared at the University of Louisville with Chinese Ambassador Li Zhaoxing.

When James Chao emigrated from Taiwan to the USA, upon settling in New York, he founded the Foremost Maritime Corporation. Foremost transports goods to China and buys its ships from the China State Shipbuilding Corporation.
Senator Mitch McConnells ties to the Chao family go back to the late 1980s, when James Chao began donating to his campaigns. In 1993, McConnell married Elaine Chao.
In April 2008, James Chao gave Elaine and Mitch $5 to $25 million to help the McConnells get over the dip in their stock portfolio after the financial crisis earlier that year. The generous gift made McConnell one of the wealthiest in the Senate, with an estimated net worth of $22.8 million.

In 1989, Elaine asked John Huang to raise money for Republican senators. In 1993, Huang, then head of the Lippo Bank (based in Indonesia), arranged a coalition of Chinese banks and individuals to sponsor Chaos visit to Los Angeles as the new head of United Way.
Huang also gave McConnell $2,000 in illegal donations as part of a foreign money-laundering scheme.
Elaine has been a director for Protective Life Corp., which owns 50% of CRC Protective Life Insurance. Lippo co-owns the rest of the Hong Kong-based insurance company with China Resources Holdings Co., a front company for Chinas People Liberation Army.
Lippo is controlled by the Riady family and was at the centre of the Clinton Chinagate fundraising scandal. Lippo´s chief executive James T. Riady pled guilty to a felony charge for illegally donating to the campaign of Bill Clinton.

One of Elaines patrons was Maurice Hank Greenberg.
Greenberg is chairman and chief executive of the New York-based American International Group (AIG), which does a lot of business in China.
Greenberg and AIG, through its employee PAC, have donated thousands of dollars to Mitch McConnells campaigns. Mitch also received large sums for speeches for AIG.
AIG has also hired Henry A. Kissinger, for his connections (including in China).

Chao also served on the board of directors for Bloomberg Philanthropies, the foundation started by New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg.
Elaine served as studies advisor to Heritage as well. Bloomberg gave Heritage $180,000 in 1998 and at least $100,000 a year for more than a decade through his Starr Foundation for writing favourably about trading with China: http://www.wnd.com/2016/11/trump-sho...s-elaine-chao/

The China connection (again) leads to Henry Kissinger.
Kissinger has visited China more than 80 times since his first clandestine 1971 trip.
After Donald Trump became US president elect, Kissinger swiftly visited Chinese President Xi Jinping.
Kissinger was amongst a select group of US experts that met Xi in February 2012 before he became president.
Other Americans on this short list were former Treasury Secretary Hank Paulson and Elaine Chao: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...iend-kissinger

Now for the shocking stuff
*In August 2014, the ship Ping May of the Foremost Maritime Corporation of daddy Chao was in Santa Marta en route to the Netherlands.
Before it could leave the port, Colombian inspectors discovered, amidst its load of coal, approximately 40 kilograms (about ninety pounds) of cocaine in 40 separate packages*: https://www.thenation.com/article/mi...pping-company/

The following photo shows James Chao (second from right), at the christening of the _Ping May_ in Shanghai.



Elaine Chao has also served on the board of Wells Fargo, one of the biggest banks in the world.
In 2012, Wells Fargo paid a $175 million settlement after it was accused of charging higher fees and rates to minority borrowers (maybe not of Chinese origins) than to white borrowers with the same credit risk.
Even more interesting is that in 2010, Wachovia  purchased by Wells Fargo in 2008  paid a settlement of $160 million for laundering over $100 million in drugs money for Mexican and Colombian drug cartels (I didnt know that Bush, Clinton and Kissinger are Mexican Columbians).
The bank admitted that it had failed to _apply the proper anti-laundering strictures_ regarding the handling of *$378.4 billion* in currency exchanges with Mexico between 2004 and 2007.

In the aftermath of the financial crisis, the big banks received huge government bailouts (*Wells Fargo got $25 billion from the US government*).
According to the UN, *proceeds from the global drug trade was the only liquid investment capital that ultimately helped keep Wells Fargo and other banks afloat*.
Wells Fargo also profited, and continues to profit, at the other end of the war on drug as a major investor in the prison-industrial complex, specifically with heavy investments in the GEO Group, the second largest private prison company in the USA: http://www.alternet.org/economy/whats-wrong-wells-fargo

----------


## Firestarter

I have been searching for information on “money laundering”...
There are lots of stories with “money laundering”, but (unfortunately) most don’t explain how it works.

Money laundering is mostly creative accounting.
That is by adding “dirty” money to the money stream of companies, but without putting it in the books, and then the (higher) profits are accounted for; and the money is laundered.
“Dirty” money is also used to bribe corrupt politicians and judges, so that in return they can get unreasonable high prices for their products, or pay too little for products (like for example oil). I consider this also as money laundering.

In this context, the pharmaceutical industry is a prime example with pills that are produced for a cost of a couple of cents and then sold for 50 dollars...
Another example is the ridiculous (high) prices paid to the arms companies.


WELLS FARGO
The Wachovia Bank was accused of *laundering $380 billion in Mexican drug money*.
Wachovia was acquired by Wells Fargo in late 2008. Wells Fargo settled the case for $160 million and promised never to do it again.
3.5 million unauthorised bank accounts were created for this scam.
No large US bank has ever been indicted for violating the Bank Secrecy Act or any other federal law. Instead, the Department of Justice (DoJ) settles criminal charges with deferred-prosecution agreements, in which a bank pays a fine and promises not to break the law again...
The mere possession of a small amount of drugs can get you sentenced to years in prison, but laundering hundreds of billions of dollars? A fine of a small percentage of the money laundered and the promise to don’t do it again: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/zach-c..._b_645885.html

Of course those poor people on the board of directors cannot be held accountable for laundering hundreds of billions of dollars...
Five people were convicted as scapegoats, for money laundering of a little more than $1 million.
The funds were laundered using newly created bogus bank accounts, into which proceeds were deposited.  The cashier’s checks and wire transfers were made out to gold dealers. 
The bank accounts were opened using the identities of individuals from Eastern Europe who were not in the USA when the accounts were opened: https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/forme...trademark-scam


HSBC - RUSSIA
UK banking giant HSBC (HQ London) is in a league of its own.
At least $20 billion (possibly $80 billion) was moved out of Russia between 2010 and 2014 in the money-laundering operation dubbed “The Global Laundromat”.
HSBC processed $545.3 million in Laundromat cash, mostly routed through its Hong Kong branch.

Several of China’s state-controlled banks have processed hundreds of millions of US dollars from this money-laundering operation run by Russian “criminals” with links to the Russian government and spy agency FSB. 
The 5 largest Chinese banks processed more than $1 billion. Bank of China processed $716 million of the Laundromat cash, making it the fourth most active bank in the plot.
Laundromat also included the Chinese banks: China Construction Bank Corporation, Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC), Bank of Communication and Agriculture Bank of China.
Hong Kong’s Hang Seng Bank is also implicated.

Credit Suisse, Citibank and Falcon Private Bank have also processed dirty money through their Chinese branches.
The OCCRP investigation shows that $20 billion found its way to 96 countries, with about $915 million ending up in mainland China, and $927 million in Hong Kong: *http://web.archive.org/web/20180202035456/http://www.atimes.com/article/chinese-banks-hsbc-caught-huge-money-laundering-scam/*

Other UK banks involved in the “The Global Laundromat” are: the Royal Bank of Scotland, Barclays and Coutts.
It involves 1,920 transactions totalling nearly £600 million that went through UK banks, with a further 373 million routed through US banks: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/bu...-a7640861.html

More banks involved in the Laundromat: Bank of America, JP Morgan, Deutsche Bank, Standard Chartered, Lloyds, UBS and ING (from the Netherlands).
According to OCCRP, the scheme allowed tens of billions of dollars to be moved out of Russia, involving roughly 70,000 transactions from 2011 to 2014.
According to prosecutors in Moldova, at least $22 billion was laundered as part of the scheme.
They are investigating 16 judges, 4 employees of Moldova’s central bank and 9 commercial bank employees over involvement in the money laundering operation.
500 people are suspected of being involved, including many wealthy and influential Russians.
French bank BNP Paribas pleaded guilty in 2014 to violating US money laundering laws by helping clients dodge sanctions on Iran and Sudan: http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/24/news...-global-banks/

Here’s a short explanation of this scam.
Two front companies are set-up in the UK, which allow the owners behind them to remain secret.
Company 1 makes a huge loan to company 2, a Russian company guarantees the loan, and a Moldavian straw man is included as co-guarantor for the loan.
UK-company 2 refuses to pay the loan back to company 1.
UK-company 1 sues in a Moldavian court to get back the loan.
The judge orders the Russian guarantors to pay the sum, typically in the range of $100-800 million.
The Russians transfer the money to a bank account in Latvia, and the court order has made this clean money: *http://web.archive.org/web/20170109191920/http://www.independent.co.uk/atom/4009236*


HSBC – MEXICO/COLUMBIA
HSBC Holdings Plc’s agreed on a $1.9 billion settlement with the US to resolve charges it failed to monitor *more than $670 billion in wire transfers and more than $9.4 billion in purchases of US currency* from HSBC Mexico, allowing for money laundering.
HSBC also violated US economic sanctions against Iran, Libya, Sudan, Burma and Cuba.
HSBC paid a $1.256 billion forfeiture and $665 million in civil penalties.
The deal was approved by a federal judge: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ndering-accord




> What Britain dictates, America carries out.


A report by the US House financial services committee dated 11 July 2016 shows that UK Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne, warned the US against prosecuting HSBC, because it could lead to a “_global financial disaster_”.
The US government decided not to pursue criminal charges against HSBC for laundering hundreds of millions of dollars (and *not reviewing transactions worth over $200 trillion*). The HSBC settled the case for $1.92 billion
According to the committee the UK interventions “_played a significant role in ultimately persuading the DoJ not to prosecute HSBC_”.
Here's the 288 page report of the committee (which contains the written mails and documents that led to the settlement): http://financialservices.house.gov/u...oi_tbtj_sr.pdf

The most interesting from this report is the letter by UK Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne to US Fed chairman Ben Bernanke dated 10 September 2012 (pages 42-45), see the picture.


The settlement agreement between the DoJ and HSBC of November 2012 is also interesting (pages 73-151), see the following excerpts:



> 10. There were at least four significant failures in HSBC Bank USA's AML [Anti-Money Laundering] program that facilitated the laundering of drug trafficking proceeds through HSBC Bank USA:
> a. Failure to obtain or maintain due diligence or KYC information on HSBC Group Affiliates, including HSBC Mexico;
> b. Failure to monitor over $200 trillion in wire transfers between 2006 and 2009 from customers located in countries that HSBC Bank USA classified as "standard" or "medium" risk, including over $670 billion in wire transfers from HSBC Mexico;
> c. Failure to monitor billions of dollars in purchases of physical U.S. dollars ("banknotes") between June 2006 and July 2009 from HSBC Group Affiliates, including over $10.5 billion from HSBC Mexico; and
> d. Failure to provide adequate staffing and other resources to maintain an effective AML program.
> (…)
> 16. From 2006 to 2009, *HSBC Bank USA knowingly set the thresholds in CAMP so that wire transfers by customers, including foreign financial institutions with correspondent accounts, located in countries categorized as standard or medium risk would not be reviewed*. Only transactions that involved customers in countries rated as cautionary or high risk were reviewed by CAMP. During this period, HSBC Bank USA processed over 100 million wire transfers totaling over $300 trillion. Over two-thirds of these transactions involved customers in standard or medium risk countries. Therefore, in this four-year period alone, *over $200 trillion in wire transfers were not reviewed in CAMP*.
> (…)
> 18. Despite this evidence of the serious money laundering risks associated with doing business in Mexico, from at least 2006 to 2009, HSBC Bank USA rated Mexico as standard risk, its lowest AML risk category. As a result, wire transfers originating from Mexico were generally not reviewed in the CAMP system, including transactions from HSBC Mexico. From 2006 until April 2009, when HSBC Bank USA raised Mexico's risk rating to high, *over 316,000 transactions worth over $670 billion from HSBC Mexico alone were excluded from monitoring in the CAMP system*.
> ...


 
RABOBANK CALEXIO - MEXICO
In the first of a series of purchases of US regional banks, the Dutch Rabobank (that was involved in a plot to murder me by simply blocking my bank accounts) acquired Valley Independent Bank in 2002 and its two dozen branches. This included one in Calexico - located on a major border crossing with Mexico.
The deposits of the Calexico office from 2008 to 2013 rose 39% to $153 million.
So many US dollars were deposited that they needed weekly armoured truck (sometimes more) to transport all the cash.

Rabobank recruited Laura Akahoshi, a 10-year veteran of the Comptroller’s office responsible for watching the banks, for compliance officer to solve problems with the authorities.
Akahoshi left the US to work in Rabobank’s headquarters, according to her LinkedIn profile, and later moved on to a special assignment in Asia...

Rabobank in California got rid of 3 of the 9 people monitoring money laundering. Each remaining worker went from checking about 25 transactions a day to more than 75 (about 6 minutes per transaction).
Eventually the Rabobank compliance team was consolidated at its Roseville office in the centre of the state, leaving no one in Calexio: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-over-rabobank


CONSULTANCY FEES AND SPEECHES
After the “dirty” money has been washed clean, the money has to be funnelled back to the drug trafficking elite.
This can be done by paying ridiculous wages, like half a million for a part-time job like corporate director, or bizarre amounts in consultancy fees, and best of all, hundreds of thousands of dollars for speeches.

Former President Bill Clinton earned more than $16.3 million for 72 speeches in 2012 alone, and combined with Hilary Clinton - the couple have made $25 million since the beginning of 2014 and *$130 million since Bill left the White House* (not even counting Chelsea). On average they earn around $200,000 per appearance. Bill Clinton made $750,000 for one speech in Hong Kong to Swedish telecom giant Ericsson.
Another former President, George W. Bush, gets up to $175,000 per speech, and George Jr. even collected $100,000 to speak at a charity fundraiser for wounded US military veterans (so the “charity” was really the poor Bush family).

Former British Prime Minister *Tony Blair got an estimated £2 million salary at JP Morgan for consultancy. Blair got as much as $300,000 per speech*. In two half hour speeches in the Philippines in 2012, Blair was paid close to £400,000 (or over £6,000 a minute).
Former French President, Nicolas Sarkozy got €250,000 to speak at a conference by Morgan Stanley.

Former Fed chairman, Alan Greenspan reportedly received $250,000 for a speech in 2004.
Former Fed chairman, Ben Bernanke reported a $250,000 fee for a speech in Abu Dhabi in 2014: http://www.cityam.com/221317/forget-...make-big-bucks

Donald Trump was caught in one of his (many) blatant lies, when he claimed that he was paid $1.5 million per speech by the Learning Annex in 2006, 2007.
He later said that they had paid him approximately $400,000 per speech. Donald Duck explained that the promotional campaign, that included himself, made his pay worth more than $1 million to himself: https://www.buzzfeed.com/andrewkaczy...PRQ#.oqAGQgnN9
In reality Donald wasn’t paid only for his speeches, but also for taking part in the advertising campaign.

I can’t even believe that they paid Trump $400,000 for every speech though.
But I also have a hard time believing that Donald is US president and only now realise that my wages when I worked for a big bank were much too low, so never mind poor old me...

----------


## Firestarter

The strange thing is that I had not found out yet that the *HSBC and Wells Fargo banks formed a joint venture in California in 1995 - the Wells Fargo HSBC Trade Bank, the only US-chartered bank dedicated exclusively to “global trade”*: https://docslide.net/documents/tools...president.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/9fWjb)

From May 18 on, Congresswoman Maxine Waters got lots of attention in the state media about some “dirty secret”, involving Russia, Donald Trump, Hillary Clinton, bank records and a Committee: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vid...peachment.html

On 28 April, I posted:



> This MOU was made public by Representative Maxine Waters (who did her own investigation on the drugs trafficking by the CIA in the wake of the Dark Alliance series by Gary Webb) on 7 May 1998.


And on 13 May:



> The trail of drugs trafficking, money laundering, Henry Kissinger, leads to Elaine L. Chao and back to Donald Trump, George Bush and the Clintons.


My follow up investigation led to money laundering of drugs money from Russia by the HSBC bank, which I posted on 19 May (but starting to investigate a few days earlier):



> HSBC - RUSSIA
> UK banking giant HSBC (HQ London) is in a league of its own.
> At least $20 billion (possibly $80 billion) was moved out of Russia between 2010 and 2014 in the money-laundering operation dubbed “The Global Laundromat”.
> (...)
> A report by the US House financial services committee dated 11 July 2016 shows that UK Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne, warned the US against prosecuting HSBC, because it could lead to a “global financial disaster”.



I really don’t have a clue what story they are trying to bury...


Here’s another book about drugs trafficking by the elite – by a US Labor Party investigating team “_Dope, Inc. – Britain’s opium war against the U.S._” (1978): http://exopolitics.blogs.com/files/d...trade-1978.pdf
I had already read this book while ago, but didn’t post it because I thought it was too similar to the Coleman book in post #2. I came back to it, because otherwise this thread becomes too much about the USA.

The great aristocratic families of Britain – with the British monarchy at the top — rule the drugs business.
The names of the families are familiar to the insiders: Matheson, Keswick, Swire, Dent, Baring, and Rothschild.
The names of the institutions involved: the Hongkong and Shanghai Bank (HongShang), the Chartered Bank, the Peninsular and Orient Steam Navigation Company.
HongShang, created in 1864, does what the Keswicks set it up to do: provide centralised financing of the drug trade.
They operate through occult secret societies: the Order of Zion, Mazzini's Mafia, and the China "Triads".
The Order of Zion rested in the British Board of Deputies, was founded in 1763 and is still active. One of the board's earliest presidents was Sir Moses Montefiore - "_Queen Victoria's favourite Jew_".
The Order of Zion was funded through the London and Paris banking houses of Rothschild, Montefiore, and De Hirsch.

In 1919, the British elite founded the Royal Institute of International Affairs (RIIA) as the central planning and recruitment agency for the “New World Order”. The RIIA is not composed of the most influential people in Britain, but brings together the chief operating officers of the British monarchy.
The RIIA not only controls the drugs traffic, but every important money laundering operation in the world.
The RIIA dominates: all of Britain's top commercial banks; British Petroleum and Royal Dutch Shell; the leading British merchant banks; the world gold and diamonds trade; all leading opium trading firms (including the P&O Steamship Company, Jardine Matheson, John Swire and Sons, and Charterhouse Japhet).

Probably the total world cash flow of illegal drugs traffic (in 1978) is between $100 and 200 billion.
The cash must go through nominally legitimate channels, in such volume that the legitimate banks — like HongShang — cannot possibly be unwitting as to the origin.
The Anglo-Dutch "offshore" banking system  launders all of this dirty money through the international banking system past the eyes of law enforcement authorities. The Anglo-Dutch oligarchy's banking operations have the following qualifications :
1) They have run the drug trade since the first half of the 18th century.
2) They dominate the "offshore", unregulated banking centres that are closed off to law enforcement.
3) They dominate all banking at the heart of the narcotics traffic.
5) They control the world trade in gold and diamonds, a necessary aspect of exchange for drugs.
6) They subsume the full array of organised crime, the state media, politics, the legal system, and all other required elements of distribution, and protection.

By 1830-31, the number of chests of opium brought into China had  increased fourfold to 18,956 chests. In 1836, this figure exceeded 30,000 chests.
In 1838, on the eve of the first Opium War, British troops landed in China to force the drugs distributed by British merchants on China.
From 1829 to 1840, a total of 7 million silver dollars entered China, while 56 million silver dollars were sucked out by the opium trade.

There is evidence of the strategic agreement between Great Britain and the Maoist People's Republic of China, going back to negotiations between British opium-runners and Mao Tse-tung, under the auspices of the RIIA.
The British maintained an official pro-Maoist propaganda campaign, before and after the Communists Party (CCP) took over. British officials gave awards to leading members of the CCP, even while maintaining "official" diplomatic relations with dissident elements, like Chiang Kai-shek and the Kuomintang.

The B'nai B'rith effectively merged its operations with another branch of the Scottish rite (freemasons), based in the Midwest and South of the USA — the Knights of the Golden Circle, the forerunner of the Ku Klux Klan.
On 6 January 1920, Britain declared its opium war against the USA – the prohibition. The British, through their distilleries in Scotland and Canada, and opium refineries in Shanghai and Hong Kong, were the suppliers.
The drugs from the Far East are distributed into the USA through the British colony Canada.
Each of the 5 Canadian money laundering banks has at least 1 Knight of Malta on its board. The Canadian Imperial Bank and the Bank of Nova Scotia are directed by 3 Knights of Malta each.

----------


## Firestarter

I never expected to find so much information on the connections between known drugs traffickers and the elite.
Ive heard rumours about are laws in the USA that prevent politicians from receiving foreign campaign contributions


JORGE CABRERA
The Cuban born drugs trafficker Jorge Cabrera was asked for a campaign contribution by prominent Democratic fund-raiser Vivian Mannerud in a hotel in Havana. Several days later, in November 1995, Cabrera wrote a check for $20,000 to the Democratic National Committee (DNC) from an account that included proceeds from smuggling cocaine from Colombia to the USA.
In December 1995, Cabrera attended a Christmas reception at the White House hosted by first lady Hillary Rodham Clinton, while he had earlier met Vice President Al Gore in Miami.

In 1983, Cabrera had been indicted by a federal grand jury on charges of racketeering and drug distribution. He pleaded guilty to obstruction of justice for conspiring to bribe a grand jury witness. Cabrera served 42 months in prison.
In 1988, Cabrera was charged with managing a narcotics operation. He pleaded guilty to filing a false income-tax return. He served one year in prison.

In early January 1996, Cabrera and several accomplices were inside a cigar warehouse near Dade County, Florida, where more than 500 pounds of cocaine was hidden. Cabrera was charged with importing 6000 pounds of cocaine into the USA on boats through the Florida Keys.
Cabrera pleaded guilty and was sentenced to 19 years in federal prison and a $1.5 million fine.
In October 1996, DNC returned the $20,000 check from Cabrera to the Federal Treasury, stating that it was an improper donation.

When Cabrera was arrested, agents found a picture of Cabrera with Fidel Castro. Cabrera tried to make a deal by offering evidence that the Cuban Government was involved in drug trafficking.
In November 1995, about the time the DNC asked him for a campaign contribution, Cabrera met Castro in Havana  when he was planning the shipment that was later seized in Miami.
Cabrera said Cali Cartel boss Carlos Tascon told him of plans to send a freighter full of cocaine from Colombia to the USA through Cuban waters. Cabrera detailed how he had picked up tons of Colombian cocaine in Cuban waters out of the reach of US authorities, before he was caught.
Cabrera's co-defendant, the Colombian Alberto Franco Herrera, struck his own deal with the government and confirmed that he and Cabrera were in Cuba during the drug deal: http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/RA.../cabreras.html

The Dole-Kemp campaign had to file a Freedom Of Information Act request to force the Clinton Justice Department to release the following photos.
In December 1995, Cabrera met Vice President Al Gore at a Miami fund-raiser. 


In December 1995, Cabrera attended the pre-Christmas event at the White House, heres Cabrera (on the left) with Hillary Clinton.



NG LAP SENG
Hillary and Bill Clinton are also connected to the Macau crime (Triad) boss, Ng Lap Seng, who donated thousands of dollars to the Clintons and deals in heroin, murder for hire and gun smuggling.
Back in the days that Bill was governor, the Clintons became friends with the Arkansas restaurant owner Charlie Yah Lin Trie, a member of the 4 Seas Triad, a crime syndicate based in Hong Kong.
Ng entered the United States with over $300,000 cash in his pockets, and subsequently visited the White House 12 times. Ng also wired Charlie Trie between $1.1 million and $1.5 million, of which at least $645,000 made its way to the DNC as illegally laundered campaign contributions.

One of Ngs operations includes DNC fundraiser Ted Sioeng in the firm Ang-Du International. According to the Wall Street Journal, Ang-Du abducts Thai women for Macau brothels. Sioeng was also pictured with Vice President Al Gore at the Hsi Lai Buddhist Temple.
According to Marie Jose Ragab, the Clinton administration and the World Bank helped Thailand organise and nationalise their prostitution business - state-sponsored trafficking in women
Ragab wrote in 1992: _Last year in Thailand alone, trafficking 600,000 women and girls brought $5 billion into the country_. Millions of these women and girls have their passports confiscated by the traffickers so they can do nothing about being used for sex slavery.

In February 1996, President Clinton met with Chinese arms dealer Wang Jun after taking a donation from Charlie Trie: http://www.wnd.com/1999/10/3848/

The following article describes that Charlie Trie and Ng Lap Seng are members of the triads: http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/20...iads-targeted/



> Like other organized crime groups, triads have elaborate initiation ceremonies similar to those of the Italian Mafia and are *engaged in a range of illegal activities such as bank and credit card fraud, currency counterfeiting, money laundering, extortion, human trafficking and prostitution*.
> ()
> In the U.S., congressional investigators in the 1990s identified China-gate fundraising scandal figure *Charlie Trie as a triad member who aided a Chinese government campaign to funnel millions of dollars to the Democratic Party. Trie was traced by investigators to Ng Lap Seng, a Macau-based triad*.
> ()
> A powerful triad leader in Hong Kong was among the first to begin money laundering on behalf of China, converting billions of dollars worth of criminal money that was funnelled to China and funding the Chinese military, said Mr. McAdam, who is writing a book on the subject.
> Today, Hong Kong remains one of the money-laundering capitals of the world. Authorities in Beijing announced this week they are moving to curb the transfer of cash by limiting to $8,000 the amount of U.S. currency mainlanders can bring into Hong Kong.


The following picture shows Ng Lap Seng with the Clintons.



JOHN ASHE
Although Ng was identified in a 1998 Senate report as the source of hundreds of thousands of dollars illegally funnelled through Charlie Trie to the DNC, Ng was not charged with any crime.
If I understand correctly Charlie Trie did receive a prison sentence.
Only last year, 2016,  Ng Lap Seng, was charged with smuggling $4.5 million into the US since 2013 and lying that it was to buy art and casino chips.

Dr John Ashe, president of the 193-nation assembly from September 2013 to September 2014 and for years Antigua & Barbudas Ambassador to the UN , was accused of  taking more than 1 million dollars in bribes from Chinese businessmen, including Ng.
Because Ashe had (partial?) diplomatic immunity he was (only) facing a trial for tax fraud.
Also several other co-conspirators were charged.
Ashe was awarded the Companion of the Order of St Michael and St George by Queen Elizabeth II in 2007.

Before John Ashe got the chance to testify, he suddenly died.
At first it was reported that he died of a heart attack, but later it was claimed that his throat was crushed in an accident while lifting a barbell in his house in Westchester County: http://pagesix.com/2016/06/26/disgra...niently-timed/

----------


## Working Poor

> Here is Henry Kissinger; giving orders to President Donald Trump, a couple of days ago.


Trump doesn't look like he wants to do what Kissinger says in that picture.

----------


## Firestarter

Every US president since Richard Nixon has done precisely what Henry Kissinger told them.
It was Kissinger, who told Nixon to start the Plumbers, which led to the Watergate scandal and his resignation...

Trump also met Kissinger in May 2016 at Kissinger’s home, and in November 2016 after Trump became President elect. According to ABC News they discussed “_China, Russia, Iran, the EU and other events and issues around the world_”: http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donal...ry?id=43608308
That sounds so much better than drug trafficking and money laundering...

----------


## timosman

> Every US president since Richard Nixon has done precisely what Henry Kissinger told them.
> It was Kissinger, who told Nixon to start the Plumbers, which led to the Watergate scandal and his resignation...
> 
> Trump also met Kissinger in May 2016 at Kissinger’s home, and in November 2016 after Trump became President elect. According to ABC News they discussed “_China, Russia, Iran, the EU and other events and issues around the world_”: http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donal...ry?id=43608308
> That sounds so much better than drug trafficking and money laundering...


_The business of corruption is like any other._ http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070034/...item=qt0223434

----------


## Firestarter

I think Ive found a real whistleblower in the American Bradley Birkenfeld, who blew the whistle on the Swiss banking giant UBS. He made 30 names of the rich clients with secret Swiss bank accounts known to the US government, only one of these has been charged and publicly named.
Whistleblowers are really dangerous, so Birkenfeld was jailed for two and a half years for helping his clients evade taxes. After being released in August 2012, he had to remain in the USA wearing an electronic ankle-tag until November 2015, before he moved to Malta.
His information is hampered, because he is convinced that its all about tax evasion, instead of money laundering.

Most (if not all) of his clients and superiors at UBS got off without prison time. 
Birkenfeld got a nice pay check for helping the US government get hundreds of millions in back taxes. According to some whistleblower policy he was entitled to 30% of the profits, which amounted to $104 million minus taxes leaving him with a pay check of $75 million net (he claims that hes entitled to much more).

Bradley Birkenfeld, worked as Head of Business Development for North America out of Geneva, Switzerland for UBS from 2001 to 2006. In 2007, Birkenfeld offered to help US authorities with information about how the UBS had helped thousands of Americans evade taxes.

Maybe the most interesting is how he helped the Russian immigrant, Californian real-estate billionaire Igor Olenicoff, with connections to former Russian President Boris Yeltsin.
Birkenfeld detailed how he bought and smuggled diamonds to the USA for Olenicoff in a toothpaste tube.
He deliberately destroyed offshore bank records on behalf of clients and helped Olenicoff with offshore assets worth $7.26 billion.
Olenicoff was looking at serious time in jail, but pled guilty to one count of filing a false tax return. This deal kept him out of prison and he only got 2 years of probation, and had to pay $52 million in back taxes.

UBS bankers assisted wealthy Americans to conceal ownership of their assets by creating sham offshore trusts. Misleading and false documentation was routinely prepared to facilitate this.
It is a system that connects Wall Street and the City of London to Liechtenstein, Panama and the British Virgin Islands - all places where Birkenfeld parked cash for his clients.
As a result of Birkenfelds leak, UBS was forced to turn over to the IRS the account details of more than 4700 clients in the USA of the 19,000 illegal account holders, and paid a fine of $780 million in 2009: https://www.theguardian.com/business...29/ubs.banking

Birkenfeld bought and smuggled diamonds for Olenicoff. I suspect that these were paid for with dirty money.
If a multibillionaire has millions worth of diamonds or art in his house, this wouldn´t necessarily be suspicious. I can´t tell if this is already enough to have the money laundered...
Creating sham offshore trusts could be used to hide money from the IRS, but these types of constructions are also used for money laundering...


Birkenfeld says he's looking for revenge, because he was locked up for so long, where nearly everyone else involved got off with light penalties or none at all.
Of the tens of thousands of Americans who hid money overseas, only a handful were indicted or charged. Fewer than 50 American clients of offshore banks have been sentenced in the USA since the Birkenfeld revelations. One received a 19-month sentence, only a few have gone to jail, and nearly 30 were given no jail time at all.
All of his bosses made secret non-prosecution agreements. When the head of the private bank, Raoul Weil, was indicted, he escaped and was arrested in Italy on an Interpol arrest warrant. Weil was acquitted in about 30 minutes because Birkenfeld wasnt allowed to testify in his court case.
Billionaire Ty Warner  one of the few Swiss bank clients whose name has been made public was sentenced to probation without jail time.

Birkenfeld saw clients coming into the bank with a million dollars in a suitcase. Specialised couriers brought cash into Switzerland and deposited it in the clients´ bank account. Many clients tore up receipts of a deposit on the spot.
The best banknote for cash transactions is the 1000 Swiss franc bill - "_The largest note in the world, I mean, you could put a half a million dollars in your pocket, no problem_.

UBS was making $200 million for 8 years, that´s a total of $1.6 billion; and only got fined $780 million.
Birkenfeld offered the DoJ to wear a wire to record conversations with bankers and clients. He said he turned over the names, cell phone numbers and preferred US hotels of UBS banksters. He offered to help the DoJ with the investigation. But the Department of Justice (DoJ) covered up this case.

The Swiss government and UBS are really one organisation. The bank was protected but the clients, colleagues and shareholders were not.
Back in 2004, UBS was sending illegal wire transfers of millions of dollars to Cuba, Libya, and Iran. The US government fines them $100 million and no one goes to jail. UBS promised to do better.
In 2012, UBS was fined $1.5 billion for the Libor scandal.
In 2015, UBS was fined $545 million for foreign exchange manipulation.

Birkenfeld has not publicly named most of his clients at UBS, although he provided that information to the government.
Birkenfeld did expose Abdul Aziz Abas, who had $420 million in six numbered accounts and lived in a $50 million condo in New York City. Abas was doing illegal oil sales with Saddam Hussein. The DoJ did nothing about Abas, because he was best friends with Rudy Giuliani and Raymond Kelly (Commissioner of NYPD).

The most secret category of American client is the Politically Exposed Person (PEP).
Birkenfeld does not know any names of American political figures who had secret accounts in Switzerland, or how many there were.

According to Birkenfeld the Panama papers are an orchestrated leak by some intelligence agency (like the CIA or KGB) as it is impossible for any whistleblower to get his hands on 11.4 million documents: http://www.valuewalk.com/2017/04/bra...eld-ubs/?all=1


Barak Obama, back in the days he was Senator Obama, was on the Senate committee investigating UBS. At the time they were investigating UBS, he accepted millions of dollars from UBS for his Presidential campaign.
In August 2009, on the first Sunday after Birkenfeld was sentenced to prison, Obamas golfing partner was Robert Wolf, Chairman of UBS Americas.
When Obama paid $1.4 billion to Iran, the money was sent in cash on a private jet from Geneva, Switzerland. So obviously President Obama had access to Geneva bank accounts.

Eric Himpton Holder Jr. served as the 82nd Attorney General under President Obama from 2009 to 2015.
In 2001, after having served as deputy Attorney General under Janet Reno, Holder started his private law practice, in which he represented UBS.

Secretary of State Hillary Clinton was also involved in covering up this affair.
Until 2008, UBS donated less than $60,000 to the Clinton Foundation.
After Hillary intervened to help UBS out with the IRS and announced the legal settlement, Bill Clinton was paid a whopping $1.5 million for speaking engagements, while the donations to the Clinton Foundation grew to about $600,000 by the end of 2014.
UBS also helped the Clinton Foundation launch some inner-city development programs, by lending $32 million at very reasonable rates.
The Swiss government also donated gave $500,000 to the philanthropic Clinton Foundation while they were negotiating the settlement with UBS: http://www.caribbeannewsnow.com/tops...nks-27114.html


Because Birkenfeld was not happy with his job, he began to copy and hide internal UBS documents in Switzerland, France and the United States.
Here are the UBS documents that Birkenfeld put on his website: https://lucifersbanker.com/ubs-documents/


Martin Liechti, the former head of UBS wealth management for the US and the Western Hemisphere, received a non-prosecution agreement. As a result, Liechti never spent a day in prison, probation or supervised release.
Here´s the non-prosecuting agreement between the DoJ and Martin Liechti of 2 July 2008: https://lucifersbanker.com/wp-conten...nt-Liechti.pdf

Here´s the deferred prosecuting agreement of the DoJ with UBS of 2009, where they settled the case for $780 million: https://www.justice.gov/sites/defaul..._Agreement.pdf

This brings me back to the current Secretary of Labor,  Alexander Acosta, who as US Attorney made the deals with UBS: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6456881



> Acosta also oversaw the settlement with UBS, a bank from Switzerland which helped 20,000 Americans with assets of about $20 billion evade taxes.
> The bank paid $780 million and agreed to hand over the names of some of their clients: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...021802541.html


 
Ive also searched for whistleblowers on the Hongkong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC or Hongshang bank). No less than 3 supposed whistleblowers popped up, who look like limited hangout operations to me. Two of them are trying to sell their whistleblowing credentials by entering politrics...

The most attention is given to the French-Italian Hervé Falciani, who supposedly copied confidential information on 300,000 secret Swiss bank accounts without it being noticed. Falciani was sentenced to 5 years in jail in Switzerland for violating the Swiss bank secrecy.
While he boasts being arrested in France and Spain, hes supposedly out of reach of the Swiss authorities by staying in France. Falciani said that being locked up for five and a half months in Spanish jail was part of his grand design in which he was helped by _the Network_.
Falcianis story even involved being kidnapped by Mossad agents, but he has later admitted that this tale was _real fake_: http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/20...iss-bank-heist

Of course I hope the wonderful _Network_ will save the day, but have no reason whatsoever that something similar to _the Brotherhood_ of George Orwells 1984 is for real

Another whistleblower is  Sue Shelley, who until 2013 was an HSBC executive vice-president in charge of compliance in Luxembourg.
An executive vice-president in charge of compliance for a big bank was enough for me to not take Sue seriously

Then theres the British politician Nicholas Wilson, whos uploaded a video in which he was shut down by Home Secretary Amber Rudd, when he made a political speech. He talked about how HSBC is involved in the arms trade to Saudi Arabia: https://youtu.be/TEcMW6RmC_w
I cant rule out that Wilson is for real

----------


## Firestarter

No surprises here, my former employer ABN AMRO bank has been involved in money laundering...

In 2007, the Dutch ABN AMRO Bank was bought by a trio of banks, Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS), Fortis and Banco Santander.
RBS was fined in 2010 for the past activities of ABN AMROs New York branch. RBS agreed to forfeit *$500 million* in connection with a conspiracy to defraud the USA, violate the International Emergency Economic Powers Act (IEEPA) and the Trading with the Enemy Act (TWEA), as well as a violation of the Bank Secrecy Act (BSA).

*ABN AMRO implemented procedures to flag payments involving sanctioned countries so that ABN AMRO could delete problematic text to process transactions with countries in violation with the laws of the USA*.
From approximately 1995 to December 2005, offices and affiliates of ABN AMRO removed or altered names and references to sanctioned countries from payment messages.  ABN AMROs New York branch office intentionally failed to establish an adequate Anti Money Laundering (AML) program. 
According to assistant Attorney General Breuer:



> ABN AMRO facilitated the movement of illegal money through the U.S. financial system by stripping information from transactions and turning a blind eye to its compliance obligations. It is essential that financial institutions both large and small properly monitor the origins of funds flowing into our financial system.  When financial institutions fail to do so, and, even worse, manipulate information in order to profit from prohibited transactions, they will be held accountable.


Multiple high-risk shell companies and foreign financial institutions were used to launder money through the USA.  *More than $3.2 billion dollars involved shell companies and high risk transactions* with foreign financial institutions through ABN AMRO NY.
In December 2005, ABN AMRO pleaded guilty and paid penalties: https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/forme...defraud-united

Correspondent accounts allow foreign banks to move funds into the US without a US branch, by paying fees to a host bank that has a US banking license.
The Justice Department investigated *$885,000 in transfers from Latvia* through ABN AMRO in NY that were part of evading Russian taxes. That and similar transactions are part of a broader pattern of fraud, tax and money laundering involving millions of dollars, passed through ABN AMRO NY and banks in Russia and Eastern Europe.
ABN AMRO had to cut off its correspondent banks in Cyprus, an offshore banking centre that caters to the Russian market.
ABN AMRO didnt check if customers were foreign shell banks used for money laundering and tax evasion: http://www.shadowfed.org/wp-content/...wartz_1104.pdf


In 2005, International Strategies Group (ISG) from Hong-Kong-based accused ABN AMRO of helping First Merchant Bank from the Turkish part of Cyprus to swindle it out of *$16.7 million*.
ABN AMRO NY was a turn-key operation for international money launderers.
ABN AMROs New York office handled First Merchants business despite a warning from the Central Bank of Cyprus against First Merchants chairman, Hakki Yaman Namli. Namli was wanted by Italian police for laundering $50 million.

It sort of went like this: 1) Money comes from New York; 2) is sent to First Merchant Bank in Cyprus; 3) Money is sent across the globe.
The money was often send to countries with lax banking regulations, like Saudi Arabia, Chile, Luxembourg, Liechtenstein and Latvia, which are part of Russian money laundering activities: http://nypost.com/2005/05/11/banks-i...cyprus-client/


In 2015, federal prosecutors fined ABN AMRO *$80 million for money-laundering and violating federal restrictions* on deals with Iran and Libya; $40 million to the Federal Reserve, $20 million to New Yorks bank regulator, $15 million to Illinois bank regulator, and $5 million to Illinois bank examiners education fund.
ABN AMRO falsified payments recorded at its US branches to camouflage transactions with Bank Melli Iran and the Arab Bank for Investment and Foreign Trade (owned in part by the Libyan government).
ABN AMRO modified wire transfers and letters of credit in order to obscure any references to the Iran and Arab banks.
This involved suspect Russian and US bank accounts.
The transactions were carried out by the Dubai branch of ABN AMRO between 1997 and 2004: https://www.law360.com/illinois/arti...undering-probe


In 2015, ABN AMRO was also fined *625,000* ($682,000) by the De Nederlandsche Bank (DNB, the Dutch central bank) and a further *$640,000* (586,000) by the Dubai Financial Services Authority.
The Dubai branch of ABN AMRO took part in high risk transactions that could facilitate money laundering. 
Suspect customers deliberately opened an account at the private bank to escape strict supervision. Most of the fraudulent customers came from India by way of the banks subsidiaries: http://nltimes.nl/2015/11/04/abn-amr...otection-dubai

In 2013 ABN AMRO was fined by the DNB for breaking anti-money laundering rules in connection with housing corporation Vestia for a mere 27,000: http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archive...d_abn_amro_ov/


In December 2008 ABN AMRO was taken over by the Dutch State.
Since the end of 2015, the State has been selling shares ABN AMRO mostly to institutional parties below the market price. To protect ABN AMRO from a hostile takeover, technically speaking the shares arent even sold.
The State still owns 63% of ABN AMRO bank

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve read another book on the War by drugs; Edward Jay Epstein – _Agency of fear; Opiates and Political Power in America_ (1977): http://www.mediafire.com/file/c61nk1...djdjjkmmmm.pdf


This is a different book than the others I’ve posted in this thread. It shows how the fear for drugs is used to reorganise the government, and for mind control purposes. It shows similarities with the “war on terror”.
I was surprised to learn how many of our ideas on addicts are the prejudiced ideas that were used to fuel the war by drugs. It’s almost exclusively about the Nixon administration…

DRUG VAMPIRES
Epstein considers the description of drug addicts by the state propaganda similar to vampires.
The story that each addict would make addicts of others was pioneered by Richmond Pearson Hobson in the 1920s (Hobson died in 1937). Hobson was financed by John D. Rockefeller Jr.
In 1966, Nelson Rockefeller depicted heroin addiction as an infectious disease that would be spread to “innocent” victims in both the ghetto and the suburbs.

In 1971, President Richard Nixon justified his request for emergency powers to deal with the drug epidemic by supplying statistics to the media that the number of addict-users had increased from 68,000 in 1969 to 315,000 in 1970 to 559,000 in 1971. Myles Ambrose declared that “_Such a geometric progression threatened the entire American citizenry with "the hell of addiction" every individual infected with heroin was in turn driven to infect at least six others._”
How did they reach these remarkable numbers?
In 1969 it was not assumed that there were many addicts unknown to the police; in 1970 it was assumed that there were 246,912 unknown addicts; in 1971 they supposed 490,912 unknown addicts at large.
If the same method was used to reach the estimate of 68,088 addicts in 1969, by mid-1970 the addict population would be 68,864…
To put this in perspective, there were more than 9 million alcoholics and less than 100,000 known narcotics addicts at the time.

After continual White House pressure, by 1971 television stations had donated commercial time worth some $37 million for messages about the war on drugs, according to an estimate by the Advertising Council in 1972. Because of this massive campaign, President Nixon could rightfully claim in his June 1971, declaration of a national emergency that "_the threat of narcotics ... frightens many Americans_".


ADDICT CRIMINALS
In 2017, it’s still common to see addicts as major criminals. One of the strategies that is used to convince us of junkies as criminals, by putting the criminals back on the street directly after an arrest - "revolving door" arrests.

Like the numbers to show that the amount of addicts was rising dramatically, also numbers were invented to show the addicts as major criminals.
Governor Rockefeller stated that $5 billion was yearly stolen in New York City by addicts alone.
If all the projected 559,000 addicts committed two or three burglaries a day, as President Nixon postulated, they would commit more than 365 million burglaries a year – 200 times more than all of the burglaries. If in 1970 there were 100,000 addicts in New York and they had to steal $30 a day to pay for their habit, than that "army of addicts" would steal $1,095,000,000. Calculations like these would mean that addicts would steal 12 times more property than was actually stolen in 1971.
In 1973, Rockefeller claimed that the 135,000 addicts in New York had a "day-in, day-out" robbery schedule. This would amount to something like 49,275,000 robberies, muggings, and murders a year, which would mean that a New York resident would be robbed, mugged, and murdered approximately 7 times a year. There were (only) about 110,000 of such crimes reported in New York City.

In the summer of 1972, a shipping strike temporarily interrupted the supply of heroin in Eastern cities and quintupled the street price of the drug. If heroin addicts had to finance their habit through theft, then there should have been either a sharp increase in crime or an increase in the number of applicants for methadone-treatment programs. But nothing like this happened…
During the East Coast dock strike, IDA researchers found that heroin use in the Washington jails dropped from nearly 20% to 0, while the use of barbiturates and amphetamines among the arrestees rose from 3 - 4% to nearly 20%. 


SUCCESS INFLATION - TURKEY
The state propaganda often tells us about the successes of law enforcement in the “war on drugs”.
On 24 October 1969, none other than Henry A. Kissinger demanded that poppy production in Turkey must be stopped: 



> Mr. Kissinger recommended that the participants at the meeting constitute a Task Force, and that a working party be established under State's leadership. The working party should prepare a report to the Task Force containing a detailed action program relating to the following: specific measures to end the Turkish opium crop no later than summer 1970; action to ensure that heroin production is eliminated in France; a diplomatic scenario should be included and fully integrated with domestic programs. The report should be in the hands of the Task Force within one week, with a view to providing a Task Force report to the President immediately thereafter.


 https://2001-2009.state.gov/r/pa/ho/...n/e1/45848.htm

Then suddenly in 1971, the Turkish military overthrew the elected government of Turkey. The new premier, Nihat Erim, agreed to suspend poppy cultivation in Turkey in time for the American election.
This sounded like a major success, but according to estimates by the CIA, Turkey produced only 3- 8% of the illicit opium in the world. While the state media accused Turkey of supplying "[I]_up to 80 percent of the heroin smuggled into the United States[_/I]", the Golden Triangle was producing about ten times as much.

Another great trick is to present drug catches in “street value”. A kilogram of heroin seized in 1970 could be replaced by a trafficker in France for about $5,000; but the Bureau of Narcotics would report it at $210,000 (more than 40 times what the heroin was actually worth).

Poppy wasn’t only used in producing (illegal) heroin, but also for codeine used in (legal) drugs. In 1974, the “coughing crisis” erupted, and the Office of Management and Budget, decided to reverse the policy of annihilating the world's poppy production and seek new sources of opium for the drug industry.


POLICE BRUTALITY
In 1930, it was already known that federal narcotics agents in New York City took credit for arrests made by the NYPD, and that some of the federal agents were themselves involved with narcotics traffickers.
In 1969, it was discovered that the New York office of the federal Bureau of Narcotics had become the leading dealers in heroin in the USA and were protecting the operations of dealers (who in turn helped them to get their "arrests").

If Americans could be persuaded that their lives and the lives of their children were being threatened by a rampant epidemic of narcotics addiction, Nixon's advisors presumed they would not object to government actions like no-knock warrants, pre-trial detention, wiretaps, and unorthodox strike forces.
A new law was passed, that meant that if an addict took a drug within 24 hours after committing a crime, he could be mandatorily sentenced to concentration camps for life for committing a petty crime (of course in 2017 the USA promotes the 3-strikes law, which is arguably even more effective…).

There was a new policy to check automobiles and trucks crossing the border with Mexico. This delayed them up to 6 hours in hundred-degree temperatures; anybody appearing suspicious or recalcitrant was stripped and bodily searched.
More than five million people were checked, but virtually no narcotics were found. The task force thus was quietly withdrawn from the Mexican border.

It was repeatedly suggested that the only way to get immediate results, is to assassinate traffickers.
According to Ambassador Martin, the only way of disrupting the supply of opium from the Golden Triangle is to organise assassination teams to kill the key traffickers that control the trade.
John Ingersoll was asked by the White House to prepare a plan for "clandestine law enforcement". According to Jeffrey Donfeld, who drew up most of the memoranda, assassination was "_a very definite part of the plan_". 
According to Egil Krogh's detailed description of the discussion on drugs of John Ehrlichman with President Nixon, the president agreed to "_forceful action in [stopping] international trafficking of heroin at the host country_".
The memorandum of the meeting noted:



> It is anticipated that a material reduction in the supply of heroin in the U.S. can be accomplished through a $100 million (over three years) fund which can be used for clandestine law enforcement activities abroad and for which BNDD would not be accountable.


 
METHADONE
Already 40 years ago it was known that methadone is just as addictive and damaging to the health as heroin, while letting the government provide it to addicts, doesn’t even reduce crime, and gives the addicts the possibility to become methadone dealers themselves…

Methadone was developed by German Nazi scientists during World War II as a substitute for heroin and morphine. After the war the formula for this synthetic drug was given to American drug companies, and it was subsequently manufactured by Eli Lilly and Company.
Jerome Jaffe claimed that by distributing methadone, he had single-handedly decreased the crime rate in Chicago with 40%.

Under the auspices of the New York Health Research Council, Dr. Vincent P. Dole, of the Rockefeller Institute, and psychiatrist Maria E. Nyswander, experiments were done that laid the foundation for what was to become known as "_methadone maintenance_".
Dole and Nyswander actually increased the dosages of methadone for 22 addicts participating in the experiment until they were stabilized on a higher dosage of methadone than they had previously used of heroin. They succeeded in substituting the methadone for heroin.
Because the high of methadone is less intense and works longer, theoretically, addicts on methadone could better be employed (than on heroin).

Other doctors tried to replicate Dole and Nyswander's program of methadone maintenance but found that many of the methadone patients continued their life of crime. They also found out that they persisted in using illegal drugs.
An April 1974 report by the newly created Drug Enforcement Agency, entitled "_Methadone: A Review of Current Information_", showed that addicts on methadone maintenance are not necessarily rehabilitated heroin addicts. They found out that where there is an extensive methadone program, there were more methadone addicts arrested than heroin addicts.
It was found that among the addicts younger than 31, the only reductions in criminal arraignments one year after they had begun methadone treatment occurred in three categories: drug offenses, forgery and prostitution. In all other categories the rate of criminal charges actually increased.


In 2017, there are still methadone maintenance programs everywhere in the developed world. Most of the information on the internet is moderately positive about these methadone programs…
The best critical review I found is from 2001, which focuses on Atlanta.
By 1970, methadone clinics opened across the country. Approximately 800 clinics operate today; they have 115,000 patients.
In the 1990s, private clinics began appearing. Addicts pay up to $300 a month for methadone versus $100 a day for heroin. A private clinic with 200 patients is guaranteed a monthly income of almost $60,000.

Clinics regularly give methadone to patients who haven't proved an addiction, increase dosages without a physician's approval and provide take-home doses even to patients who were caught selling previous doses on the street.
GPA Treatment Director Stacey Pearce says that new patients, with opiates in their urine, claims to be using heroin with track marks or prescriptions for pain pills at multiple pharmacies, get methadone.
DHR inspection reports show that at 4 of 10 Atlanta-area clinics, patients have walked in for the first time and got methadone without proving they suffered an opiate addiction. At 2 clinics, patients that were caught selling their doses, can still take a home supply with them.
Patients claim they can easily get more methadone. If they complain of leg cramps, insomnia or other withdrawal symptoms, the dose goes up.

State rules say clinics can start a patient on a maximum dose of 30 milligrams and can increase the dosage until signs of withdrawal disappear (a 50 milligram dose can kill somebody who hasn’t build up a tolerance to opiates). It's pretty standard to get five or 10 additional milligrams every few days until the dosage reaches 60 to 100 milligrams (a day).
On 3 January 1996, Chris Brackett walked into a methadone clinic. The clinic started him on a 30 milligram dose of methadone. When Brackett returned to the clinic at 7 AM the next day, a nurse gave him another 40 milligram dose, because his cravings and symptoms hadn't ceased. He went home, to Canton. Brackett's girlfriend walked into their apartment at 6 PM, and found him laying dead on the couch. The autopsy listed the cause of death as "_intoxication by multiple prescription medications, including methadone_": *https://creativeloafing.com/content-...rugs-the-legal
**(https://archive.is/wip/kMuf3)*



From 1999 to 2007 the number of methadone deaths in the USA increased from something like 800 to 5500 a year, then lowered to 4600 in 2010.

----------


## Firestarter

As part of “the war on terror”, the international community has openly supported the cultivation of poppy in Afghanistan. The 21st century Afghanistan is the only country that really deserves to be called a full-blown narco-state.

The U.S. military has openly said that it protects Afghani poppy fields. It’s claimed that this will appease farmers, while it’s supposedly the Taliban that forces these farmers to grow poppy.
There is even an example, where a US soldier seems to be helping with cultivation.
In November 2009, the Afghan Minister of Counter Narcotics Khodaidad Khodaidad said that the majority of drugs are stockpiled in 2 provinces controlled by US, UK, and Canadian troops. He also claimed that NATO forces are taxing the opium and that foreign troops are earning money from drug production in Afghanistan: https://publicintelligence.net/usnat...n-afghanistan/
See the heavily armed US mercenaries patrolling the poppy fields


*In a 2010 report by Geraldo Rivera on Fox News, a USMC Lt. Col. Admitted that US forces encourage the Afghans to grow different crops, and tolerate poppy cultivation. The US army claims they are teaching the Afghans who are the “good” guys.
The marines also got a nice visit by British Crown Prince Charles… - EDIT video was deleted by Youtube.*



In 1983, the British SAS trained the Mujahedin fighters of the drugs trafficking Osama Bin Laden in the hills surrounding the Criffel, Dumfries and Galloway in Scotland: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/1546995.stm

In 2007, Dutch minister Agnes van Ardenne admitted that Dutch soldiers in Afghanistan won’t take part in the destruction of opium poppy crops because it’s “counterproductive”. Van Ardenne said the Netherlands and other European NATO members oppose the plan to destroy the poppies, and would explain this to UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon.
According to NATO commander US Gen. James L. Jones:



> Having NATO troops out there burning crops, for example, is not going to significantly contribute to the war on drugs. It's much more sophisticated and complex than that.


https://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news...hanistan_x.htm

In 2007, the Daily Mail reported that the biggest success that the British troops had achieved; is that Afghanistan is now capable of converting opium into heroin on an industrial scale in factories themselves. This has resulted in Afghanistan exporting heroin (instead of opium) and has lowered the heroin prices in Britain.
Millions of gallons of the needed chemicals are shipped into Afghanistan by tanker. The transport is greatly supported by the roads creating with American aid.
The 4 largest players in the heroin business are senior members of the Afghan government.
After Alexander Litvinenko reported about the major involvement of government officials in St Petersburg in the heroin trade, he had to flee Russia, because he named political allies of President Vladimir Putin. Litvinenko died in London in 2010 by polonium 210 poisoning: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...crop-time.html

Brother of the (then) Afghan president, Ahmed Wali Karzai, was suspected of being a key player in the booming opium trade. Ahmed Wali Karzai was paid for his “assistance” by the CIA since the NATO invasion of Afghanistan for at least 8 years. Ahmed Wali Karzai denied the money from the CIA but said he received regular payments from his president brother.
A top former Afghan Interior Ministry official said that a major source of Ahmed Wali Karzai’s influence over the drug trade was his control over key bridges crossing the Helmand River.
Ahmed Wali Karzai got sort of controversial when the CIA’s local paramilitary group, the Kandahar Strike Force, shot and killed Kandahar’s provincial police chief, Matiullah Qati: www.nytimes.com/2009/10/28/world/asia/28intel.html

Here’s a 2010 article by Alfred McCoy, with also some history of the support of the drug trafficking _mujahedeen,_ Hekmatyar and the Pakistani ISI by the CIA.
The Bush administration did nothing to stop the heroin boom, and helped create a drug economy that corrupted and crippled the government.  In recent years, for some 500,000 Afghan families, nearly 20% of the country's population, their main source of income is poppy cultivation. 
In late 2004, President Bush said he did not want to "_waste another American life on a narco-state_''.
Many Afghan officials, from village leaders to Kabul's police chief, the defence minister, and the brother of President Hamid Karzai, have been involved in the drugs trafficking: apjjf.org/-Alfred-W.-McCoy/3339/article.html

Following is a 2016 article, on the decrease of poppy eradication in 2016,
In 2016 only 355 hectares, or 877 acres, of poppy were destroyed in 2016, a 91% decline from 2015.
According to the official numbers, 90% of the world’s heroin comes from Afghanistan: https://www.businessinsider.nl/opium...onal=true&r=US
See the estimated numbers of the UN in metric tons, according to which 2007 was the top year…


The 2004 World Bank paper “_DRUGS AND DEVELOPMENT IN AFGHANISTAN_” shows that there is no plan for poppy eradication at all, but only a plan to “control” the drug trade: http://siteresources.worldbank.org/I...2/WP18_Web.pdf



> The development implications of the opium economy include pluses as well as minuses. Among the former are the support provided by the opium economy to overall economic activity and the balance of payments. *The opium economy has boosted rural incomes* and has served as a coping mechanism helping large numbers of poor people through wage labor and sharecropping and tenancy arrangements which provide them with access to land and credit, albeit on unfavorable terms.
> (...)
> Widespread availability of grain (imported or domestically produced) on local markets may enable farmers to shift more acreage to opium poppy cultivation by obviating the necessity to grow grain for self-consumption. 
> (...)
> In the short run, *Afghanistan’s drug industry provides significant macroeconomic benefits for the country*. Comprising a large share of total economic activity (roughly one-third in 2003), it is a major source of aggregate demand—for services, durable goods, construction, etc. It provides incomes and livelihoods for large numbers of people. In recent years Afghan farmers have received in the range of half a billion dollars annually from opium production, with another several hundred million dollars probably going to wage laborers (see Ward and Byrd 2004). This constitutes an enormous injection of income into Afghanistan’s battered rural economy. The drug industry supports Afghanistan’s balance of payments with a net positive impact that is hard to ascertain but may be in the range of $500-1,000 million annually, facilitating conservative macroeconomic management and supporting the currency. And although the drug industry as an illegal activity does not provide tax revenues directly to the government (except perhaps small local revenues), *imports from drug proceeds do generate significant amounts of customs revenue*.
> (...)
> 
> (...)
> *The question of controlling the monetary proceeds of the drug trade, which are transferred through the informal hawala financial system, is important. The subject is mentioned in the strategy but no specific actions are proposed.*
> ...

----------


## Ender

And the whole reason for the WoD.

----------


## Firestarter

Here’s a video compiled by James Corbett (36:59).
It includes interviews with “Freeway” Ricky Ross and Gary Webb (from 2003, 2004).
Ricky Ross made $2 million dollars a day in his top period.
On 14 December 2004, Kevin Booth calls Ricky Ross in prison to tell him that Gary Webb was “suicided”. Ross tells that Webb was looking forward to the future, his phone was tapped, people were following him, and when he got home at night there were “government people” people snooping around.
Gary Webb was still investigating the case.




There were some links with the video, amongst others to official documents from the NSA: http://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//NSAEBB/NSAEBB2/index.html
(archived here: http://archive.fo/vBkYt)

On 10 February 1986, Rob Owen ("TC") wrote North ("BG") regarding a plane, belonging to the Miami-based company Vortex, run by Michael Palmer, one of the largest marijuana traffickers in the US. Palmer received over $300,000.00 from the Nicaraguan Humanitarian Aid Office (NHAO) - an office overseen by Oliver North, Assistant Secretary of State for Inter-American Affairs Elliott Abrams, and CIA officer Alan Fiers - to ferry “supplies” to the contras.

Reagan administration officials interceded on behalf of José Bueso Rosa, a Honduran general who was involved with the CIA's contra operations. In 1984, Bueso and co-conspirators hatched a plan to assassinate Honduran President Roberto Suazo Córdoba; to be financed with a $40 million cocaine shipment to the United States, which the FBI intercepted in Florida, after which Reagan interfered in his trial to give him a relatively light sentence: http://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//NSAEBB/NSAEBB2/docs/doc13.pdf
http://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//NSAEBB/NSAEBB2/docs/doc14.pdf


An import source for information to Gary Webb, were the 1990 court testimonies of Fabio Ernesto Carrasco, a pilot for the Columbian drug smuggler George Morales. Carrasco testified that in 1984 and 1985, he piloted planes loaded with weapons to the Contras in Costa Rica. On the return flights, drugs were flown to the US.
Carrasco also testified that Morales provided "several million dollars" to Octaviano Cesar and Adolfo "Popo" Chamorro, who worked with the head of the Contras' southern front, Eden Pastora.  Chamorro told him that he had called his CIA control officer to ask if the Contras could accept money and arms from Morales, who was under indictment for cocaine smuggling, which "_was fine_".
See the 3 images from this official document: http://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//NSAEBB/NSAEBB2/docs/doc17.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

John Ellis Jeb Bush, the son of a Bush Sr, was partners in crime with Alberto Duque, who financed Jebs $30 million real estate development project.
Alberto Duque is the same Colombian national who laundered drug money for the Medellin and Cali Cartels and Nicaraguan Contras, while being president of the General Coffee Company of Colombia and owner of City National Bank of Miami. In 1983, Duque was convicted for fraud and sent to federal prison.

Duque hired Bush crony Don Beazley, to serve as City National Bank's president. Beazley had previously worked for the CIA's Nugan Hand Bank in Australia.
Former CIA director William Colby was Nugan Hand's legal counsel.
Beazley had also been president of Great American Bank of Miami. In 1982, this bank was indicted for drug money laundering. Beazley also negotiated the sale of Second National Bank of Homestead, a subsidiary of Great American, to Nugan Hand.

Jeb was appointed by father George H.W. Bush to the board of the _National Republican Institute_, the Republican branch of the _National Endowment for Democracy_ (NED).
Jeb Bush's relationship with City National Bank, whose other senior director was director of the _Anti-Defamation League_ (ADL) Foundation Leonard Abess, ensured that a large slice of NED money flowed to Israeli security firms like Tadiran.

In the 1980s, Jeb Bush was a liaison between daddy George "poppy" Bush´s national security adviser, Donald Gregg, and various Florida-based Nicaraguan and Cuban exile organisations to support the drugs for arms pipeline to the Nicaragua Contras.
Mario Castejon, candidate for president of Guatemala, sought funding for arms to the Contras and other rebel groups in Central America, which would be labelled "_medical supplies_".

Another partner in crime of Jeb Bush was Miami-based lawyer Paul Helliwell, who owned 2 CIA money laundering banks: Great American Bank of Miami (later bought by Nugan Hand and indicted in 1982 for drug money laundering) and Castle Bank & Trust Ltd. of Nassau in the Bahamas.

Jeb Bush was also in business with 2 other Florida banks: Northside Bank of Miami (owned by the Cali Cartel) and the Popular Bank and Trust Company.
Popular Bank was once owned by Nicaragua's Anastasio Somoza but transferred to CIA control after his assassination in 1980 by Sandinista commandos in Paraguay. Much of the billions of dollars that the Somoza family stole from Nicaragua ended up in CIA-connected banks that financed Jeb's many real estate and money laundering enterprises.

After Jeb Bush stopped working for the Texas Commerce Bank in Venezuela in 1980, he hooked up with the Cuban-American Miami Armando Codina, who was connected to the CIA-supported anti-Castro Cuban exiles in Florida.
Codina helped Jeb make millions of dollars in the real estate business and eventually launch his political career that made him Governor. Jeb sold high-priced condos and mansions in the Miami area to his connections in Venezuela for handsome commissions.

One of Jeb Bush's Miami associates was Cuban terrorist Orlando Bosch. Bosch was a key figure in CIA's Operation Condor, which was an alliance of Latin American military dictatorships that assassinated South American leaders that were considered enemies of the CIA. From Caracas, Bosch helped in the October 1976 bombing of Cubana Airlines flight 455, which killed 73 passengers and crew. The Cubana bombing was discussed at a 1976 meeting in Washington between Bosch, another Cuban terrorist, Luis Posada Carriles, and Michael Townley of the CIA.
Jeb's father, CIA director at the time, knew about this, as well as another plot to kill former Chilean Foreign Minister Orlando Letelier: https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/s...pol_bush61.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/YZBAE)

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found information on money laundering by the _Alfa Bank_ and drugs trafficking by _Alfa Eko_ (both part of the _Alfa Group_).
_Alfa Bank_ is one of the biggest banks in Russia, affiliated with Russian President Putin, Donald Trump, Obama and Halliburton (Bush and Cheney).

Alfa Bank is part of the _Alfa Group_, who’s CEO, the Ukrainian born Mikhail Fridman, is one of the richest billionaires in Russia and close to Vladimir Putin. Fridman has Israeli citizenship and resides in London.
Fridman is also a board member of the US-based International Advisory Board of the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR).
Pyotr Aven is another major shareholder and member of Alfa’s board.
In 2013, Fridman also founded _LetterOne Group_ (a.k.a. L1 Group) to invest in international projects in energy. Aven also sits on the Board of Directors of LetterOne.

In 1993, a top Alfa official met Gilberto Rodriguez Orejuela, who in 2000 was imprisoned for money laundering for Colombia’s Cali cartel: 


> to conclude an agreement about the transfer of money into Alfa Bank from offshore zones such as the Bahamas, Gibraltar and others. The plan was to insert it back into the Russian economy through the purchase of stock in Russian companies.




According to a 1997 report by the FSB (the Russian FBI), in the early 1990s _Alfa Bank_ and _Alfa Eko_ had been laundering Russian and Colombian drug money and trafficking drugs from the Far East to Europe.
Alfa Group’s top executives, Mikhail Fridman and Pyotr Aven: 


> allegedly participated in the transit of drugs from Southeast Asia through Russia and into Europe.




_Alfa Eko_ supposedly specialises in the shipment of food…
In 1995, residents of a Siberian town became “intoxicated” and “poisoned”, after they consumed heroin-laced sugar (after stealing a bag of what they thought was sugar) that had been shipped in a rail car container leased to _Alfa Eko_.
Ministry of Internal Affairs agents conducted raids of _Alfa Eko_ buildings and found “_drugs and other compromising documentation_”.

In the 1980s, Mikhail Fridman was active in the Komsomol, and, according to insiders, “_secretly cooperated with operatives of the KGB_” .
Komsomol was used to “groom” 47% of the KGB agents in the Soviet Union.

The _Alfa Group_ “bought” _Tyumen Oil_ for roughly $810 million from the Russian government. Russian President Boris Yeltsin had instructed his Deputy Prime Minister Alfred Kokh, to “_personally control the investment tender of the TNK company_” (TNK = Tyumen Oil).
In 2000, the *US Export-Import Bank* approved a $489 million “loan” to Russian oil company _Tyumen Oil Co._; $292 million of those funds to refurbish a Siberian oil field owned by Alfa.
Spokesperson for the Ex-Im Bank, Marsha E. Berry, said that we are “_not aware of Tyumen’s connections to the mob_”.

Tyumen’s lead attorney at Akin Gump is James C. Langdon Jr., who was also one of George W. Bush’s “Pioneers”, a fundraiser who raised at least $100,000 for his presidential campaign.
https://www.publicintegrity.org/2000/08/02/3279/cheney-led-halliburton-feast-federal-trough
(archived here: http://archive.is/nSDkl)


In 2008, Trump’s friend *Rudy Giuliani* was hired by the _Alfa Bank_ for a speech. Giuliani featured prominently on Alfa’s website.
See Rudy Giuliani (on the right) with the heads of _Alfa Bank_; Mikhail Fridman on the left and Pyotr Aven in Moscow: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9VyZzOUIAAvqcZ.jpg

In 2004, Giuliani flew to Russia to meet the Russian billionaire Victor Rashnikov.
Rudy Giuliani’s law and consulting firm, Giuliani Partners, has also represented Russian oil company Rosneft. In one deal Giuliani Partners represented both seller Rosneft and buyer, Qatar’s investment fund.
Giuliani’s firm has also worked for the Italian oil company Eni, which has a close partnership with Rosneft.

In 2012, _Bracewell & Giuliani_ announced that its client _Chesapeake Energy_ had closed an energy deal with _Royal Dutch Shell Oil_.
Shell announced that they were also advised in this deal by _Bracewell & Giuliani_.

In 2007, it was revealed that Giuliani’s firm lobbied for the US subsidiary _Citgo Petroleum Corp_ of the Venezuelan state-oil company PDVSA.
PDVSA got a $1.5 billion dollar loan from Russia’s Rosneft to avoid default on its other obligations, with 49.9% as collateral.

Giuliani Partners also worked for TransCanada of the Keystone XL pipeline.
_Rudy Giuliani_ has also represented _Fox News_(of Rupert Murdoch), the government of Saudi Arabia and_UST Tobacco_.
Giuliani left _Bracewell & Giuliani_ in 2016, and joined _Greenberg Traurig_: https://thesternfacts.com/the-trump-russia-dossier-includes-rudy-giulianis-clients-alfa-bank-rosneft-and-qatar-1353876e789e
(archived here: http://archive.is/tjBNV)


In 1991, *Hayley Barbour*, governor of Mississippi 2004 - 2012, founded the lobbying firm _BGR Group_. In 2013, its 3 largest clients were the Republic of India, Ukraine Chevron Corporation, and the State of Kazakhstan.
From at least 2004 until 2015, _BGR Group_ represented _Alfa Bank_; BGR received almost six million dollars from Alfa for “_Bilateral US-Russian Relations_”.
Jeffrey Birnbaum of BGR on behalf of Alfa firmly denied communication between Trump’s team and the _Alfa Bank_.

*In May 2010 and May 2011, Fridman visited the White House. Both times Fridman was accompanied by Richard Burt*, who negotiated the 1991 START I nuclear treaty with the Soviet Union.
In February 2016, Burt started lobbying work for New European Pipeline AG. By August 2016, Gazprom owned the full 100%.

_Alfa Bank_ has financed one of the companies involved in building Iran’s Bushehr nuclear power plant. Communicating through BGR, the Alfa said that the contact had ended “_after 2008 UN sanctions_”: https://www.byline.com/column/67/article/1928


*Richard Burt* has longstanding connections with both _BGR Group_ and Alfa.
Burt was a member of the advisory board of the _Alfa Group_ and still has an advisory role at LetterOne.

Richard Burt was also executive chairman and is still a member of the Advisory Board of corporate intelligence operation _Diligence LLC_, which employs former spies.
Former director of CIA and FBI, William Webster, is also involved with _Diligence LLC_.
A stake in Diligence is owned by none other than *Nathaniel “Nat” Rothschild**.*

Burt and Dimitry Simesare also board members of the pro-Russian think tank CNI.
Dimitry Simes arrived in the US in 1973 and quickly made a career, becoming an informal policy adviser to Richard Nixon*.* In 1994 Nixon appointed Simes to lead the Nixon Center.
In March 2011, the *Nixon Center* was renamed to *Center of the National Interest* (CNI) and separated from the Richard Nixon Family Foundation. Trump’s friend for many years, Henry Kissinger, is honorary chairman of the CNI, while the cofounder of Baron Jacob Rothschild’s investment fund Blackstone, Peter Peterson, is also a board member.

In 2017, Simes met Kremlin adviser Gleb Pavlovsky and Russian oligarch Oleg Deripaska.
In 2013, Simes attended the Valdai International Discussion Club alongside *Putin**.* Putin meets Valdai Club’s participants every year since 2004: https://medium.com/mosaic2/nixon-cen...p-35018040f65e
(archived here: http://archive.is/8EF18)


In 2016, some computer hackers found out that a server registered to the *Trump Organization* was “secretly” communicating with the Alfa bank and Michigan-based *Spectrum Health* of the DeVos family: http://aanirfan.blogspot.nl/2016/10/trump-and-friends-exposed.html


In the first half of 2017, Alfa Bank hired lawyer *Brian Benczkowski*, to discredit the evidence on communication between its server and the Trump Organization server.
That same Benczkowski had been a member of Trump’s transition team and later was nominated to become Assistant Attorney General for the Department of Justice Criminal Division: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/1/29/1736953/--ReleasetheServerlogs-Trump-server-exchange-with-Russian-bank-during-the-2016-Campaign
(archived here: http://archive.is/t9fGy)

----------


## Firestarter

Here’s information by 2 whistleblowers on drugs trafficking by the CIA in the 1980s, going all the way to George H.W. Bush, his son Jeb Bush and Oliver North - Chip Tatum and Darlene Novinger.


*Dois Gene “Chip” Tatum*, as a helicopter pilot for the US Army from 1982 to 1986, was involved in massive drug smuggling into the USA.
His passengers included: William Barr; Buddy Young; Felix Rodriguez; Oliver North; Joe Fernandez; Manuel Noriega; Mike Harari.
Tatum reported these illegal activities to his superiors in the army, his handlers in the CIA, the National Security Council, and various high ranking officials, including: George H.W. Bush; Oliver North; Don Gregg; William Barr; Felix Rodriguez; Joe Fernandez; Dewey Clarridge.

Tatum was present at a meeting where dropping off drug money was discussed, in the presence of: Manuel Noriega; William Barr (associated with CIA proprietary Southern Air Transport and later US attorney general); Joe Fernandez; Mike Harari; General Gustavo Alverez. Participating in this meeting via satellite telephone were George Bush Sr., Oliver North, and (then governor of Arkansas) William Jefferson Clinton.

On 15 February 1985, Oliver North assigned Major Felix Rodriguez to be Tatum’s local handler.
“Missions” could be ordered by any of the following: Oliver North; Amiram Nir (former Israeli Mossad Intelligence Officer and Advisor to Vice President Bush Sr.); Felix Rodriguez- (CIA).

On his flights to Arkansas Tatum met Dr. Dan Lasater. Lasater was usually accompanied by plain-clothes cop Raymond “Buddy” Young. Young later showed up in Honduras, posing as a member of the Arkansas National Guard.
Tatum delivered cocaine and money to Arkansas, which were labelled “donor organs”, directly to Lasater, who handed it over to Bill Clinton. He was introduced to Governor William J. Clinton, and his security chief, Buddy Young.
After Tatum returned to Ft. Campbell, he reported to CIA Director Colby that he had discovered that he delivered kilos of an off-white powdery substance and lots of cash. He later found identical packages in Honduras containing cocaine.
Tatum telephoned Don Gregg (George H.W. Bush’s National Security Advisor) to inform him that he was transporting large quantities of cocaine. Gregg told him that the cocaine would be used as evidence against the Sandinistas.

About a year later, Tatum was introduced to William Barr, Mike Harari, and Buddy Young. Barr presented himself as an emissary of Bush Sr. They met Felix Rodriguez for dinner at a local German restaurant.
There was a discussion on whether they would increase the “price” in cocaine for the guns to the Contras.



> Harari: Look-one gun and 3,000 rounds of ammo is $1,200. A kilo of product is about $1,000. We credit the Contras $1,500 for every kilo. That’s top dollar for a kilo of cocaine. It’s equivalent to the American K-Mart special-buy four, get one free. On our side-we spend $1,200 for a kilo and sell it for $12,000 to $15,000. Now, that’s a profit center. And the market is much greater for the product than for weapons. It’s just good business sense-understand?
> (...)
> Young: Well, we get our ten percent right off the top and that’s plenty. GOFUS can make it go a long way.
> Harari: Who is GOFUS?
> Young: Governor Clinton! That’s our pet word for him. You know they call the President ‘POTUS’ for ‘President of the United States.’
> (...)
> Harari: One camp can produce 400 keys a week. The others are about half that. But that’s just our operation here. We have other sources in various parts of the world. Why do you ask?


Tatum met General Manuel Noriega and Barr for a meeting in which the loss of over $100 million dollars worth of drugs and cash was discussed.
Tatum once asked Barry Seal about the cocaine being made in Contra camps.
Seal said it was a CIA operation.

In another instance, Tatum was present when North, Rodriguez, and Ami Nir were inspecting cocaine in a Contra camp.
North said on 30 March 1985: 


> but he [Bush Sr.] is very concerned about those missing monies. I think he's going to have Jeb [Bush] arrange something out of Columbia.


This could be a “subtle" reference to the later assassination of Barry Seal by members of the Medellin Cartel in early 1986.

Bill Cooper and Buzz Sawyer were shot down in Nicaragua and killed. Their associate Eugene Hasenfus was captured by the Sandinistas.
Three months later Barry Seal was killed outside a half-way house in Louisiana.
In 1988, Ami Nir was killed.
In 1989, General Gustavo Alverez was killed.
In 1991, Contra leader and overseer of the cocaine kitchens Enrique Bermudez was killed.

Buddy Young became director of Region 6 of FEMA based in Denton, Texas.

In March 1986, Tatum was involuntarily recruited by Lt. Col. Oliver North into a Special Operations group named Pegasus. He would be working directly for President Reagan. Tatum was paid $43,394.40 in April 1986, given a medical discharge and reported to his new assignment in May 1986.
During the next few years, Tatum was tasked by Bush Sr. with the “neutralisation” of: in 1988 a Mossad agent, in 1989 an army Chief of Staff, in 1989 the President of a third world country, and in 1991 the leader of a revolutionary force in Central America.

In 1992, Tatum was ordered to “neutralise” an American citizen. Tatum refused and decided to leave the Black Operations unit.
When Tatum told Colby of his decision, Colby said he can’t just walk away. Tatum replied that he had placed film and tapes in strategic locations around the world to insure his safety.

In May 1996, Dois Gene Tatum was locked up in the Hillsborough County Jail on a treason charge, but the authorities didn’t give any information.

Between the lines of the book, I can read that there is a lot more information that Tatum didn’t expose.
Chip Tatum “_The Tatum chronicles – Pegasus_” (1996): 
http://www.whale.to/b/tatum.pdf


There were 28 whistleblowers and witnesses, including FBI undercover agent *Darlene Novinger*, who suffered anthrax attacks between 1994 and 1997. 14 survived and several have died since of “cancer”. Darlene’s entire family, her husband, father, mother were all killed, and Darlene died in July 2003 from “cancer”.
After Novinger’s husband was murdered her files were sent to Red Wood City, California to be shredded: http://www.stewwebb.com/2014/02/22/f...hs-drug-usage/

In 1982, Darlene was told by the Smatt brothers (William and Raymond) that pharmaceutical-grade cocaine was delivered to the office of Vice President Bush at the White House. Smatt also told her that they had delivered prostitutes to Jeb and George Bush Sr. when they were in Miami.
Raymond Smatt also told her that George H.W. and Jeb Bush had used cocaine at his Miami home.
William Smatt showed Darlene personal correspondence, photographs, and checks of Vice President Bush and his son Jeb.

Smatt told Darlene that he had provided money to the head of the Republican Party in Florida, and that Florida politicians kept asking him for more money.
Smatt was called by the Miami Republican Party in her presence. Smatt screamed at them: 


> I just gave you a couple hundred-thousand dollars and I want this done!


After Novinger submitted her report with this information in December 1982, an investigation was started.
In January 1983, George Bush Sr. fired his entire staff on the South Florida Drug Task Force. Novinger assumed this was to cover-up her report.
Novinger´s cover was blown to the “criminals” she was spying on, she thought that they hoped they would kill her. She was also shot at, Novinger assumed to scare her.

Listen to the June 1996 radio interview by Stew Webb with Darlene Novinger.

----------


## Firestarter

On with the next whistleblower former DEA agent *Celerino Castillo III*...
Im not sure about Castillo, who tries very hard to portray himself as an all-American hero. The problem with his book is that the most important evidence comes from other public sources.
According to Castillo he was an important source for Webb.

Castillo claims that he "_quickly discovered that the Contra pilots were, indeed, smuggling narcotics back into the United States_.
Castillo attempted to seek justice, by reporting on Oliver North and George H.W Bush on 24 March 1986. Castillo found that Craig Chretien was one of the agents sent to El Salvador to squash his reports.
Castillo was asked to keep his file on the Contras open, so that Walsh's Iran-Contra investigators could be denied access to the reports under the Freedom of Information Act.
So he filed a report, but where are the details?

When Castillo met Bush, he said to him: 


> Theres some funny things going on with the Contras in El Salvador.


Bush didnt reply but walked away, seeking another hand to shake. Castillo claims that this is evidence that Bush knew about the drug trafficking. See Celerino Castillo with George H.W. Bush, 14 January 1986.


In 1994, Castillo went on the road to stop Oliver Norths Virginia Senate campaign  Castillo claims he was able to stop North...

After Castillo arrived in Guatemala, Stia described the covert US operation with the Nicaraguan rebels, run out of Ilopango air base near San Salvador by Marine Lt. Colonel Oliver North: 


> Be careful what you do up there. Don't interfere in their operation.


Sofi told Castillo about big cocaine loads from Guatemala to Miami. Where are the details?

One time, missiles destined for the Contras were seized by the Hondurans.
A phone call from Reagan convinced President Roberto Sauzo Cordoba of Honduras to release the shipment. Washington rewarded Honduras with additional aid.

Celerino Castillo III and Dave Harmon "_Powderburns: Cocaine, Contras & the Drug War_": https://www.scribd.com/doc/111246977...D-THE-DRUG-WAR
(alternative: https://www.scribd.com/document/1170...wderburns-2012)


Ill end this post with a long article by Robert Morrow on some of the whistleblowers on drugs trafficking by the CIA in the 1980s, going all the way to George H.W. Bush, his son Jeb Bush and Oliver North.
I dont think that Daniel Hopsicker is a reliable source for information, but the other whistleblowers probably are (including some of the people already named in my previous post).

*Al Martin*s book _The Conspirators: Secrets of an Iran-Contra Insider_ (2001) details a September 1985 meeting where Jeb Bush discussed the murder of Barry Seal in February 1986 with Oliver North, Richard Secord and Dewey Clarridge.

Martin writes about a meeting chaired by Jeb Bush, where North explained that they would fight against the lower revenue of cocaine because of the lower prices, by importing more.
CIA-assisted enterprise narcotics trafficking depressed the street price value of cocaine from $30,000 in early 1985 to $12,000 by mid-1986.

When Martin said he would expose what was happening, Jeb Bush responded by telling him that it would be unfortunate, since he might wind up like George Morales or Johnny Molina.
Jeb continued on Morales (then in prison): _Of course, Morales will never leave prison alive_.
The day after Morales would be released from jail, he would be flown to Washington to tell about the Iran-Contra affair. The day before Morales was to be released, he died, after slipping on a bar of soap in the prisoners shower.

When Bush threatened Martin at 10:30 a.m., Molina was still alive
The next day Martin read that Molina had _committed suicide_ the same evening at about 9:30 p.m. in Pensacola, Florida.
Lawyer Neil Lewis also threatened Martin, to which Martin responded by telling that he was aware that his former colleague, Larry Hamil, prior to the November 1998 elections, was involved in a political campaign money laundering scheme. Hamil laundered monies of Chinese origin to certain Republicans, including Jeb Bush.

Martin has personally known almost 400 people that died under suspicious circumstances.

In 1988, *Bo Gritz*, wrote a letter to George H.W. Bush about a video tape showing Khun Sa offering to stop 900 tons of illegal narcotics and expose dirty USG officials. In reply to this letter Gritz was threatened to stop his investigation and his partner Scott was jailed.
In a 28 June 1987 letter from Khun Sa to the US Justice Department, Richard Armitage, Theodore Shackley (former Deputy Director CIA from Covert Operations) and others are named as being involved in drug trafficking: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...y-Seal-in-1986
(archived here: http://archive.is/vjH4c)

----------


## Firestarter

In this post some stories on drug traffickers working for the government as “informers” in Britain and the Netherlands.


*Baybasin – Netherlands and Britain*
In July 2002, in the Netherlands the Kurdish Turk Huseyin Baybasin was sentenced in appeal to life in prison for running a “violent” criminal organisation that was involved in murder, extortion, kidnapping and heroin trafficking in the Netherlands, Turkey and the US.
He was convicted based on (falsified?) tapes of telephone conversations and stabbed in the back by his own attorneys (in Dutch): http://uitspraken.rechtspraak.nl/inz...HE:2002:AE5920

The Baybasins had information on high-ranking members of the Dutch, British and Turkish government involved in the £25 billion heroin trade.

By 1998, the Baybasin family was making millions from exporting heroin to Europe. 
Huseyin Baybasin settled in Amsterdam, the Netherlands.
Reportedly his crime organisation also extorted up to £10,000 a year from shopkeepers and other small businessmen.

In March 2001, his brother Abdullah pleaded guilty to drug importation and in 2006 was sentenced to 22 years in prison.
Six members of his gang were jailed to a total of 68 years after pleading guilty to offences involving guns, violence, extortion and blackmail: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/4787088.stm

The Baybasins were already notorious across Europe, the Middle East and Central Asia when they were invited to move from Turkey to the Netherlands and Britain.

In either late 1994 or early 1995, Abdullah Baybasin was encouraged by Customs to come to the UK where he settled in London. Huseyin Baybasin agreed to tell Customs investigators what he knew about the involvement of the Turkish authorities in the international heroin trade.
Baybasin and his gang entered the country illegally using forged Dutch passports, and had no problems setting up business. Abdullah Baybasin claimed asylum in Britain and was given preferential treatment because he was an informant for Customs and Excise.
Michael Howard was home secretary at the time.

The Baybasin Cartel was linked to up to 25 murders.
Several other relatives also lived in Britain, including 2 other brothers, Sirin and Mesut Baybasin. Sirin was once extradited from Spain to Italy to stand trial on drug smuggling charges but acquitted: https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2006/...rugsandalcohol
(archived here: http://archive.is/pFJch)


*Ayhan Kurt - Britain*
Another major drug smuggler, Ayhan Kurt, was released by the British authorities because he was working for MI5 and Turkish military intelligence.
Kurt had escaped justice, a month after in August 2002 being caught with 70 kilos of heroin. He had earlier avoided prosecution in 1998 and had his visa renewed despite being connected to 20 kilos of heroin concealed in a car.

In January 1998, Kurt was arrested in a London hotel room with 7 kilos of heroin and £143,000 in cash. Charges were later dropped after he promised “_to name an informant in a case_".
In 2002, Kurt and his partner Recep Yilmaz, imported 200-300 kilos heroin a month. In 2002, Kurt was arrested for possession of heroin but was not charged due to "_insufficient evidence_".
In 2004 (after he fled Britain), he was still smuggling 80 kilos a month into Britain.

Two British men, David Powell and John Rae, were sentenced to respectively 17 and 11 years in a conspiracy to supply heroin.  Powell and Rae admitted they were smuggling cigarettes but that Kurt had set them up by replacing the cigarettes with heroin.
The Court of Appeal quashed the original convictions after it was revealed that prosecution didn’t disclose information about Kurt and his associate, Abdullah Baybasin: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7205508.stm
(archived here: http://archive.is/gWogd)


*John Haase - Britain*
Drugs baron John Haase told Labour MP Peter Kilfoyle that he was released from prison early after making a payment of £400,000 to former Home Secretary Michael Howard's cousin Simon Bakerman.

Haase and his nephew Paul Bennett were arrested in July 1993 for an international drug trafficking operation.
After they were jailed in 1995, the judge wrote privately to Howard asking for a royal pardon, because they had offered to become informants for Customs and Excise and their lives “_would be at risk_”.

Home Secretary Howard approved the “_Royal Prerogative of Mercy_” and cut their sentences from 18 to 5 years.
They were released in July 1996 (after the payment of £400,000) -  10 months and 2 weeks after being sentenced: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ery-claim.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/yYmwm)


*IRT affair – Netherlands*
The IRT affair in the Netherlands also involved drug trafficking with the participation of the police.
In 1995, Mink K was convicted of weapons possession and cocaine trafficking. He was released on appeal, due to a legal technicality.
Mink K had connections with the US DEA agent Robert Nieves that was linked to the cocaine importing network of the CIA and the Contras.

The Lockerbie bombing, “investigated” by amongst others Robert Mueller, was to cover-up a drug scandal: http://aangirfan.blogspot.nl/2010/01...es-mink-k.html

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve looked for more information on the connection between Dutch drug trafficker Mink Kok and US Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) officer - Robert Nieves.

From 1985 to 1989, Nieves was the handler of Norwin "El Perico" Meneses the Cali cartel's representative in Nicaragua who was indicted on cocaine trafficking charges in the US in 1989, and arrested and sentenced to 12 years in Nicaragua in 1991.
In 1995, Nieves served as chief of the DEA's International Division, which was responsible for the DEA input in the IRT affair. Shortly after leaving the agency, Bob Nieves joined Guardian Technologies, a security consulting service and body armour manufacturing company based in Virginia and owned by Olivier North and Joe Fernandez (former CIA chief of station in Costa Rica from 1984 to 1986, who was also an integral part of the Contra supply network).

Mink Kok was arrested by the French police and extradited to Belgium in mid-1998. He was released on bail after only 2 weeks of detention, and returned to the Netherlands (after making a deal).
The IRT operation was suspended in December 1993
F. Lenaers (of the Belgian weapons manufacturer, Fabrique National (FN)) concluded that some of the guns had been ordered from FN by a US government agency: https://www.mail-archive.com/ctrl@li.../msg36999.html

Gary Webb’s book, confirms that Robert J. Nieves was the control agent of Norwin Meneses throughout most of the 1980s.
Joseph Kelso said that Nieves had been skimming cocaine from seizures made by the Costa Rican narcotics police. In 1986, Kelso had "hard-core, documentable, bring-it-into-court information" on Nieves, including 6 witnesses willing to testify that the DEA agents were skimming cocaine, making counterfeit money, sanitising intelligence reports to Washington, and protecting cocaine processing labs in northern Costa Rica.
At the time DEA agents Nieves and Gonzalez were stationed in Costa Rica, the CIA station chief was Joe Fernandez, a close friend and confidant of Oliver North.


When I looked for “evidence” on the connection between Mink Kok and Robert Nieves I found a book in Dutch; Bas van Hout “_De jacht op de erven Bruinsma en de Delta organisatie_ (2000): http://www.mokums.nl/copy/boek_basvanhout.pdf

Maybe it’s an honest attempt at a real investigation by journalist Van Hout, but I suspect him of keeping the worst scandals out of it.
Other problems with this book are that there is no reference list and he uses fake names, while giving the impression that most of the names in the book are “real”.

It could be interesting to look at the names Van Hout DOES mention...
He names the American Steven Brown as one of the perpetrators. What could be the motive?
Steven Brown has a blogspot where he labels our beloved Willem-Alexander, the “graai-King” and Willem-Alexander’s university friend PM Mark Rutte a “hofnar”. He also labels our Royal family and the crooks surrounding them as “gangsters”: https://stevenbrownsblog.wordpress.c...bers-in-crime/

Besides not naming individuals (except Brown) he doesn’t even name the Luxembourg banks that were involved in laundering the money for Cees and his brother Henk de Jongh.
The starting point of the book is Klaas Bruinsma’s drug organisation, but (officially) the IRT-affair really only started after “drug lord” Klaas Bruinsma was assassinated.

The most important person in the book appears to be FIOD official Cees de Jongh; the specialist in “controlled” entry of narcotics into the Netherlands, approved by the “Officier” of Justice. Officials of customs said that they reported suspicious cargo to De Jongh, who decided what to do with it.
Cees de Jongh worked together with Frits van der Putten (one of the very few “real” names in the book) of the CID.
Henk de Jongh worked for his brother Cees. Henk repeatedly talked to Stanley Charles Esser, an important associate of Bruinsma.
The CID is part of the police and the FIOD is the investigation unit for the taxes (Belastingdienst).

The criminal file of Stanley Charles Esser was made unfindable...
Esser had 30 trucks transporting the hashish (labelled as oranges) from Morocco and Spain to the Netherlands.
Stanley Charles Esser was also an associate of Belgian Minister Paul vanden Boeynants, whose company was involved in transporting the hashish. Vanden Boeynants was sentenced for tax evasion. No more information on this interesting lead by Van Hout...

Henk de Jongh did the money laundering for Esser through Luxembourg banks. Henk’s wife was a top executive at a large Luxembourg bank. They invested in a real estate, gold and aiki-Budo centres (martial arts).
Stanley Charles Esser paid the brothers De Jongh many millions of guilders for getting the drugs through customs.

The CID leaked information to Klaas Bruinsma so that he would assassinate certain criminals.
The British Roy Adkins was killed in September 1990 in Amsterdam after Cees de Jongh informed Stanley Charles Esser that Adkins hired a contract killer to get rid of Bruinsma. Esser was also informed on the German “Hans” (fake name), that was murdered after they informed Bruinsma that a container with drugs was caught because he had been questioned at Schiphol.
I think that it’s possible that the information leaked to Bruinsma was false...

Klaas Bruinsma and a select group of associates planned to import a whopping 46,000 kilos of hashish from Pakistan in one ship. According to the Dutch government, this would have made profits of 450 million guilders.
Bruinsma asked Esser (using De Jongh) for assistance to get this through customs. Shortly before the ship would arrive in Amsterdam, De Jongh threatened that if he wouldn’t get half of the profits the whole shipment would be caught. Stanley Charles Esser refused this offer and the whole ship was caught. Only some of the low operatives were caught and tried in court.
Probably a part of the catch was sold anyway.
According to “Nol Couperus”, they could have arrested Bruinsma and Esser after the 46,000 kilos was caught in 1990.
To me this proves what amateurs Bruinsma and his gang were; they should have split this shipment over several transports...

On 27 June 1991, Bruinsma was assassinated in Amsterdam.
Cop Martin Hoogland was found guilty for the murder, 20 years, according to Van Hout based on the false testimony of heroin dealer Steve Brown.
According to Van Hout, in 1994 Aleksander’s brother Branco Marianovic (from Montenegro) confessed killing Bruinsma and was the real killer. Marianovic was later murdered so we can’t ask him.

Officially IRT started in 1992, but it’s clear that even before that Bruinsma imported drugs with the help of the authorities.
Officially between 15,000 and 25,000 kilo cocaine and 500,000 kilo hashish were imported “controlled” – value 7 billion guilders.
The “investigation” of Bruinsma and his associates cost the tax payers 150 million guilders by the end of the 1990s.

An important associate of Klaas Bruinsma was Etienne Urka.
Etienne was arrested in December 1996, and in March 1999 convicted to 18 months for tax evasion.

In 1996, Maarten van Traa (head of the commission investigating the IRT-affair) was in contact with Stanley Charles Esser, at the time in prison, who wanted to make a deal to tell “everything” on the liquidations by the CID Haarlem.
Adele van der Plas was the attorney of Esser.
This deal was not finalised by Van Traa and Frank Bovenkerk.

BVD informer W. Scholtemeijer was killed in 1997 in Haarlem

Towards the end of the book, finally information on “Nico” Robert Mink Kok being helped to escape justice by DEA man Robert “the Snowman” Nieves (who was part of the Contra drug trafficking). I was hoping for more information, evidence, but Van Hout didn’t think this was an interesting lead...
In 1996, Mink Kok got preferential treatment of “Raadsheer” Willem den Ottolander (friend of Cees de Jongh) of the court of appeal (Gerechtshof), involving 15,000 to 25,000 kilos cocaine worth 1.2 billion guilders and was acquitted.

It has been rumoured that Jaap van der Heijden was murdered by Mink Kok after the CID informed Bruinsma that he was trying to kill him.
In November 1997, Mink Kok was again arrested for buying secret police reports, but released in Belgium after a couple of months because of lacking evidence.
In 1999, Mink Kok made a deal with Fred Teeven.

After his release from prison, Mink Kok was accused of being the owner of a big weapons arsenal, including explosives and XTC in a house in Amsterdam. A new court case against Mink Kok was behind closed doors.
On 30 March 2000, Mink Kok was sentenced to 4 years.

Another CID informer “Chris J.” was involved in importing tons of cocaine from the Columbian Cali cartel and from Panama with the aid of the IRT.
He was arrested in February 2000.

Fred Teeven had to testify for the commission Van Traa where he defended his actions, by claiming that he didn’t know what Cees de Jongh was doing.
Teeven admitted that 293,000 kilos drugs were imported. In reality it was much more.

Cees de Jongh wasn’t questioned by the commission Van Traa for medical reasons. Van Hout describes going to an aiki-Budo work-out under false pretences to meet De Jongh. For some reason Van Hout “forgot” to ask De Jongh on his role importing drugs for the FIOD. This shows that the medical condition of De Jongh had been highly exaggerated.
De Jongh bought several aiki-Budo centrums with dirty money, without raising suspicion from the authorities.
According to Cees de Jongh, his superiors (including Fred Teeven) knew about the drug imports.

Another criminal, “Roel C.” (another fake name), also made a deal with Teeven.

Some time after the Commission Van Traa, the Commission Kalsbeek started a new “investigation”.
This commission claimed that Mink Kok had imported 15,000 to 25,000 kilos of cocaine with the help of the IRT.
------------------------------------------------

That was all the worthwhile information I could find in this book.
The rest of this post is information that I found on the internet...

Minister of Justice since 1989 Ernst Hirsch Balin approved the “controlled” import of drugs (but he was defended by Teeven who claimed to know nothing...). Minister of Justice Hirsch Balin was appointed by then Queen Beatrix.
In 1994, Hirsch Balin had to resign as minister over the IRT affair. He was knighted by Beatrix on 8 October 1994 (and again in 2010 and 2014).
On 1 November 2000, Hirsch Balin was selected by Beatrix for the _Raad van State_ (comparable to the British Privy Council.
On 22 September 2006, Hirsch Balin again became Minister of Justice.

When Minister of the Interior Ien Dales heard about the “controlled” import of cocaine by Dutch law enforcement, she reportedly said it should be stopped immediately. Ien Dales died very suddenly on 10 January 1994 of a “heart attack”.

She was replaced by the long-time Mayor of Amsterdam, Ed van Thijn, who not only had to resign as Minister (even though he wasn’t involved in the “controlled” import of drugs), but also had his political career ruined (compare this to Ernst Hirsch Balin or Fred Teeven for example).

Maarten van Traa died in a car crash on 20 October 1997.
Was this an “accident”, like the state media claim, or did he know too much?
According to André Rouvoet (who was also part of the Commission Van Traa), Van Traa continued to investigate the IRT affair even after the investigation had already been halted officially.

In 1999 the commission Kalsbeek was started to “investigate” this affair further (again with Rouvoet).
After they reported that in the beginning of the 1990s, more than 15,000 kilo cocaine had been imported with the help of corrupt government officials and also found huge amounts of exports of XTC to Britain, Minister Korthals ended the investigation in 2001 (in Dutch): https://www.vn.nl/andre-rouvoet-bij-...t-te-borrelen/

Fred Teeven was later rewarded for his work by becoming _Staatssecretaris_ of Justice.
In that role he supervised a deal with Cees de Jongh.
Johan V. (_de Hakkelaar_) got sentenced to 6 years in prison and a fine of 200 million Euro.

Cees de Jongh got sentenced to a fine of 500 million guilder. In 1993, they confiscated 6 million of his assets.
As part of the deal with Teeven, De Jongh was fined with 750,000 guilder and could keep the rest of the money tax free (in Dutch): http://politiek.tpo.nl/2014/03/11/ir...h-uit-de-wind/

Fred Teeven and Martin Witteveen also made a deal with another drug criminal - Ad Karman.

One witness claims that Mink Kok paid Fred Teeven 1.2 million guilders at the beginning of the 1990s to get back a confiscated container with 2,500 kilo cocaine.
Teeven got another 500,000 guilders for the deal with Mink Kok (in Dutch): https://www.vn.nl/de-dealmaker-waarh...s-fred-teeven/

According to the following only 5.1 million guilders of Cees de Jongh was confiscated and after paying 750,000 guilder he got 4.7 million guilders.
The deal also included the early release of De Jongh, even before he was pardoned by Queen Beatrix.
The Teeven deal was approved (in all justice) by the _Procureurs-Generaal_.

In March 2014, Minister of Justice Ivo Opstelten and Fred Teeven claimed that Cees de Jongh only got 2 million.
On 9 March 2015, Opstelten and Teeven resigned over the “_bonnetjes affaire_”.
PM Mark Rutte admitted that the deal had been approved. Rutte explained that the new commission had to “investigate” who leaked that Cees de Jongh walked away with 4.7 (instead of 2) million guilders (in Dutch): https://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/207...e-zit-het.html

There is of course much more, but I don’t know what I can find.
The Dutch Royal family is effectively immune from prosecution, so anybody can understand that they are terrified to break the law...

See crime boss Willem-Alexander, Maxima, and some drug criminals, including Siegfried “Piet” Ulrich Humphrey Wortel and Frankie Uden, South Africa 2010.

----------


## Firestarter

The information in this post proves that journalist Bas van Hout is part of the cover-up.
It’s certainly possible that the same networks used for drug trafficking are used for child trafficking. I try to keep the focus in this thread on drugs and money laundering. The only stories worth reading about the main topic of this post – Frits Salomonson - include paedophilia.
All of these stories refer to the disinformation campaign – the Joris Demmink affair. In that story the former high government official Joris Demmink is accused of controlling the media, legal system, and even the cabinet and _Raad van State_.

Because it would be impossible for Demmink to do this, I know that everybody that claims to have “researched” this (like Micha Kat) while calling this the “Joris Demmink” affair is a liar. That's not even counting that the state media, including the NOS, revealed Demmink's name!
I certainly don’t claim that everybody that copy-pastes the stories on “Joris Demmink” is lying, but at the very least misinformed.





> Maarten van Traa died in a car crash on 20 October 1997.
> Was this an “accident”, like the state media claim, or did he know too much?


The (final) report of the Van Traa Commission (Appendix X) contains a list of (anonymous) attorneys that were involved with organised crime (including laundering drugs money).
Attorney nr. 25 was laundering money for the Klaas Bruinsma and Etienne Urka organisation in a scheme that involved buying options of _Janzing BV_ below the market price, paying the difference under the table and keeping the profits.
It wasn’t hard to find out that Frits Salomonson was meant and the company _Text Lite_.
Salomonson had been a good friend of Beatrix since they studied in Leiden. Salomonson had been judicial advisor to Queen Beatrix and her husband Prince Claus from 1976 to 1996. He was even a member of the Guardianship Council of Crown Prince Willem Alexander, the son of Queen Beatrix (in case Beatrix would die before Willem-Alexander would be ready to take the throne). He withdrew from his advisory position and moved to Belgium over this affair.
Salomonson also was a subsidiary court judge in Amsterdam.

From 1984 to 1988, Salomonson was head of the advisory board of _Text Lite_ and remained on the advisory until the company collapsed in 1990. The collapse of _Text Lite_ with a deficit of 31 million guilders would grow into a scandal by 1994.
Salomonson had been a partner in the law firm _Boekel de Nerée_ from 1991 to 1995, where Rutger Schimmelpenninck was another partner (since about 1979). Schimmelpenninck became the curator for _Text Lite_, but eventually withdrew as it was a too obvious that he had conflicting interests.

After leaving _Boekel de Nerée_, Rutger Jan Schimmelpenninck became a partner in _Houthoff Buruma_. He was also a board member of the _ABN AMRO bank_ (affiliated with Rothschild and the Dutch Royal family), head of _Barings Holland_ 1995-1996, and curator for the Dutch branch of _Lehman Brothers_ and the DSB Bank (that was bankrupted with the assistance of former Minister and director of _ABN AMRO_ Gerrit Zalm).

In the 1980s, Frits Salomonson was also on the advisory board of _Banque de Suez_. In and around 1992, he also represented _Banque de Suez Holland_ as a lawyer.
Since 1988, the Suez Group was chaired by Etienne Davignon (later chairman of the Bilderberg Group).
The _Suez Group_ took over _Societe Generale_ - that at the time controlled about one third to one half of the Belgian economy. Davignon and Maurice Lippens also chaired _Societe Generale_ from that point on.

Davignon and Lippens have been named as some of the prominent people in the Marc Dutroux child abuse ring.
Some detectives spoke about a 1998 investigation in the Netherlands into a gay paedophile network of top public officials: 2  district attorneys (from a total of 19 in the Netherlands), a former minister, a professor and a former attorney of the Queen.
Frits Salomonson was of course a former attorney of Queen Beatrix…

In 1996, Salomonson’s neighbours P. Houben and J. Sietsema in Amsterdam sent a letter to the mayor to complain that Salomonson had been seeing underage male prostitutes. Salomonson took his (by then former) neighbours to court in a libel case.
Salomonson lost the case after the editor in chief of gossip magazine Privé confirmed that in the 1980s he had received pictures that showed Salomonson in SM outfit with 4 underage boys: http://fourwinds10.com/siterun_data/...p?q=1267644687
(archived here: http://archive.is/pVVfa)


In 1994, the FIOD searched the offices of _Boekel de Nerée_ to find a letter from the curator of the Femis bank to Salomonson in which Salomonson was advised to get rid of evidence on bank accounts in Liechtenstein that contained drug money.

Frits Salomonson was also an executive or on the advisory of financial companies: Interborg BV, Ordina Beheer, Allianz Nederland, Barbizon, Amsterdamse Trustee, De Faam, Handelsveem BV, Nestle Nederland and NIM Holdings NV.

Former Minister and member of Bilderberg Neelie Kroes became Director of the investment fund Newtron that was founded by Salomonson, Willem Smit and former director of the CPB (the Dutch department of statistrics) P.M. de Ridder.

In 1994, long-time associate of Salomonson, attorney Oscar Hammerstein (who was also an executive at _Janzing BV_), was “investigated” by the FIOD over laundering 17.5 million guilders drug money for the organisation of Klaas Bruinsma.
The dirty money was labelled as the profits from the trade in wood and rice by Guptar, and transferred to a Swiss bank account.
In July 1995, Hammerstein was acquitted in appeal.

Another company involved in laundering money in a similar way as _Text Lite_ was VHS. They again used _Janzing BV_, where Hammerstein through the Foundation Korf was a major shareholder.

The Amsterdam criminal Charly Wong, who was involved with  Klaas Bruinsma and Steve Brown, tried to blow the whistle on _Text Lite_. Wong talked to Parool journalist Bart Middelburg (that according to Bas van Hout made mostly unfounded claims).
In 1993, Wong disappeared and his corpse was found a couple of months later in the woods near Lelystad (in Dutch): https://www.groene.nl/artikel/advocaat-van-oranje (archived here: http://archive.is/kpS7l)


See Frits Salomonson and Prince Claus walking....




I have some more information to post in this thread, but this is probably the last for some time on the Netherlands.

----------


## kennypowers

Firestarter, you are well informed. The Tejapaibul family is a well known clan of criminals and degenerates infesting cities from Thailand to the USA. They operate in illegal narcotics, sex slavery, prostitution, gambling, banking and money laundering, insurance scams, investment scams, junk stocks/bonds, and industrial espionage. Having been run out by the italian, israeli, and russian mafias from many cities in Europe, you mostly find them in the UK, USA, and 3rd world countries.  Here in the USA, they are active in cities such as Pittsburgh, Philadelphia, Hartford, Dallas, and New York. They prey on immigrants and homegrown fools.  They've lost most of their ties to government agencies due to them being discovered by law enforcement and the press except in Thailand where they still have limited (and wanning) footholds.

----------


## Firestarter

Isn’t it amazing that regularly when I keep connecting the dots, different threads come together?

George W. Bush had important business relationships with the Saudi multibillionaire Sheikh Khalid bin Mahfouz; Osama bin Laden's long-term financial sponsor and banker to the king. In 1998, pathological liar, former CIA Director James Woolsey even claimed that Sheikh Mahfouz's sister is one of the wives of Osama bin Laden.
George W. Bush was in business with 9 associates of Mahfouz, including 7 men associated with Harken: Dr. Hartmann, Sheikh's Bakhsh, Adham, Khalil and Khalifa, Bahrain deal-maker Michael Ameen and Jackson Stephens of Little Rock. Other individuals connected to both Bush and Mahfouz are Sami Baarma of the Carlyle Group and James Bath of Arbusto.

Sheikh Mahfouz's banking syndicate performed major CIA-backed banking operations for CIA assets as Osama bin Laden, Saddam Hussein, Manuel Noriega and other drug trafficking generals in Pakistan. Much of this is documented in the 1992 US Congressional testimony of Senator John Kerry.

The network of Mahfouz-connected banks included the Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI).
BBCI used secret accounts for illegal arms sales to Iran. For this task InterMaritime bank’s (another bank controlled by Mahfouz) president Bruce Rappaport partnered with notorious drugs trafficker Oliver North.

In 1998, Secretary of State Madeleine Albright told the Saudi Arabian Defence Minister, Prince Sultan, that Mahfouz had channelled tens of millions of dollars into terrorist accounts in London and New York.
The Saudi Bin Laden Group is partners with Mahfouz in the Saudi Investment Corporation (SICO). In the late 1980's, SICO with the BCCI-controlled National Bank of Oman supported the heroin producing mujahedeen in Afghanistan. Arranging SICO's financing of Osama bin Laden were the top executives of InterMaritime Bank, Alfred Hartmann and Bruce Rappaport, joined by the infamous deceased CIA director, William Casey.

In 1987, vice-president of InterMaritime Bank of Geneva and New York, Dr. Alfred Hartmann, arranged a $25 million investment into George W. Bush's Harken Oil and Gas.
Hartmann was also the managing director of the joint venture between Union Bank of Switzerland (UBS) and BCCI, Banque de Commerce et de Placements (BCP) in Geneva. It was BCP that financed Harken. This deal was originally set-up by billionaire Bush and Clinton donor, Jackson Stephens from Little Rock.
Sheikh Abdullah Bakhsh was a major shareholder in the BCCI until its 1992 collapse and a major investor in Stephens' own Worthen National Bank. Sheikh Bakhsh's took a 20.8% stake in Harken by buying 3.5 million shares.

Sheikh Adham and his successor as Saudi Intelligence Director, Abdul Khalil, for BCCI arranged the hostile take-over of Washington DC’s largest bank, Financial General Bankshares, that was renamed First American Bankshares. This deal was performed with the pivotal assistance of Jackson Stephens.
Ed Rogers, who served as a political director for George Bush Sr. left his White House position to start a "consulting firm" that within a few weeks received $600,000 from Kamal Adham.
In 1985, Mahfouz's Saudi National Commercial Bank (NCB) loaned Khashoggi $35 million dollars to finance the illegal sale of weapons to Iran, at the behest of Oliver North.

One of Kamel Adham's close contacts, Adnan Khashoggi, is among the richest men in the world. Khashoggi was the arms merchant at the centre of the whole Iran-Contra scandal, and a long-time friend of the bin Laden family.

Hartmann was also the chairman of the Swiss affiliate of yet another criminal bank, the Italian Banco Nazionale del Lavoro (BNL). According to a report by US House Banking Committee Chairman Henry Gonzalez in 1992, BNL secured billions of dollars in illegal weapons-directed loans from the George H.W. Bush administration to Saddam Hussein.

NCB's top executive Sami Baarma also sits on the board of Mahfouz's Middle East Capital Group (MECG) with Harken-investor Sheikh Bakhsh on its board. Baarma also sits on the board of the Carlyle Group, where George H.W. Bush was a senior advisor.
Baarma is also the CEO of the Pakistani Prime Commercial Bank (another Mahfouz-controlled bank); with one Abdul Rahman bin Mahfouz as an executive board member, the manager of the bin Laden-sponsoring “charity” - Blessed Relief. In 1995, Rahman and his brother Sultan bin Mahfouz, both NCB directors, invested $30 million dollar in Carlyle.

Until the early 1990s, Bush's friend, James Bath, was also in multiple business ventures in the Houston area with Sheikh Mahfouz, BCCI's largest shareholder.
Investigators found out that Mahfouz’s IC Inc., the company related to James Bath, was at the very centre of the private banking network supporting the Iran-Contra money laundering set-up by Oliver North.

Another associate of Harken was the PM of Bahrain, Sheikh Khalifah, who was also a major investor in BCCI in August 1991. 

In 1992, the BBCI and Stephen’s Worthen Bank “loaned” $2 million to the primary campaign of William Jefferson Clinton. Earlier, Hillary Clinton and the Rose Law Firm, successfully defended Systematics, a subsidiary of Stephens Inc.

Neither George W. Bush's Harken, nor Arbusto, were really oil companies at all, but rather financial institutions used for money laundering: http://www.whale.to/b/rivers.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/WH75t)


Between 1985 and 1990, the Atlanta branch of Banca Nazionale del Lavoro (BNL) provided Iraq with over $4 billion in unreported loans. A number of the imports from the US were guaranteed by the Export-Import Bank.
BNL was also a major participant in the Exim bank program for Iraq. In total, the Exim bank program helped to finance the sale of over $300 million in industrial goods to various Iraqi Government agencies.
Former US attorney in Atlanta Robert L. Barr, who was in charge of the BNL investigation case until April 1990, acknowledged that considerations of foreign policy had become intertwined with those of law enforcement and that the State Department was involved in thwarting the BNL investigation.

Henry Kissinger, and his Kissinger Associates compadres Brent Scowcroft and Lawrence Eagleburger, must have been aware of the BNL loans to Iraq.
Until 1992, Kissinger was a member of BNL's international advisory board and during the financing of Iraq through the BNL-Atlanta office, BNL was a paying client of Kissinger Associates. Between 1985 and June 1991, Kissinger received at least $10,000 for each meeting of the BNL advisory board he attended.
 Kissinger claimed that he resigned from the BNL advisory board in February 1991. In fact, 60 Minutes' reported that Kissinger served on BNL's advisory board until his contract expired in the summer of 1991.

When in 1969, Henry Kissinger became Nixon's national security adviser; Lawrence Eagleburger was his executive assistant. After working as a political adviser to NATO in Belgium, and as Deputy Assistant Secretary in the Department of Defense, in 1973 Eagleburger rejoined Kissinger as his executive assistant.
In 1989, Eagleburger became Deputy Secretary of State. During the early 1980's, Eagleburger promoted the use of the CCC and Exim bank to provide financial assistance to Saddam Hussein’s regime.

In 1971, President Nixon appointed Brent Scowcroft as his military aide. In 1973 Kissinger chose him to be Deputy Assistant to the President for National Security Affairs and in 1975 he succeeded Kissinger as National Security Adviser to President Ford. Scowcroft resigned only during the Carter administration.
Scowcroft later became President Bush Sr.'s National Security Adviser and head of the NSC staff. 

A link between Kissinger Associates, BNL and Iraq is former economist at First Chicago Bank Alan Stoga, who in 1992 served as a director of Kissinger Associates.
In the fall of 1989, Stoga negotiated with BCCI's representatives over BCCI becoming a client of Kissinger Associates. Officially BCCI never became its client, but BCCI's secretly owned affiliate National Bank of Georgia, did become a client of Kissinger Associates.

Other BNL advisory board members have included David Rockefeller, former PM of Canada Pierre Trudeau (father of current PM Justin Trudeau) and former British Minister of Defence Lord Thornycroft: http://archive.is/iwoYS


The Banca Nazionale del Lavoro (BNL) leads to the P2 terrorist network.



> In March 1981, police found a list of alleged members of P2 in Gelli's house in Arezzo. It contained 962 names, that included important state officials, politicians and a number of military officers, the heads of the 3 Italian secret services (SISDE, SISMI and CESIS), Victor Emmanuel (the son of the last Italian king), a top manager of the Banco di Roma (then Italy's third largest bank), a *director-general of the Banca Nazionale del Lavoro* (Italy’s largest bank), and future Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6443850

----------


## Firestarter

There is of course a lot more on the BBCI scandal, including a nice role for “special” cover-up artist Robert S. Mueller III…
 Even the mainstream media, including the Wall Street Journal, Washington Post, and New York Times, have criticised the handling of the BCCI scandal by the US Justice Department.


The following government officials have told how the Justice Department disrupted the “investigation”.
Chairman of the Subcommittee Senator Kerry;
Customs undercover officer Robert Mazur;
Mazur’s superior at Customs, Commissioner William von Raab;
New York District Attorney Robert Morgenthau;
Former Senate investigator Jack Blum;
Former US Attorney for the Southern District of Florida, Dexter Lehtinen.

In the 1970's, BBCI officially first opened a branch in the US. There were rumours about BCCI’s involvement in criminal activity practically since its inception.
According to the House Subcommittee on Crime and Criminal Justice, _THE Subcommittee_, as far back as 1983, federal authorities knew about BCCI’s illegal activities and by the mid-1980's the government had enough information to have put BCCI on the most wanted list.
In 1983, Customs Service had information on illegal smuggling operations by one of BCCI biggest customers - the Jordanian arms merchant Munter Bilbeisi.

In April 1984, former BCCI employee Aziz Rehman was interviewed by the IRS in Miami on transporting large volumes of currency in violation of Federal laws. He provided them with evidence on deposits to a nonexistent BCCI branch in Nassau, Bahamas.

The Government of India provided the IRS with evidence of a money laundering scheme involving BCCI. Because India didn’t have a tax treaty with the US, the allegations weren’t followed up.

In the autumn of 1984, Agha Hasan Abedi was told by the President of BCCI, Abdur Sakhia, that then-Senator Paula Hawkins had told President Zia to be concerned about drug money laundering by a BCCI subsidiary in the Cayman Islands.

In early 1985, the CIA reported to government agencies the Treasury and the Comptroller of the Currency on BCCI's plans in the United States, including its secret ownership of First American. Officially that information wasn’t passed on to anyone else.
Assistant Attorney General Robert Mueller told the Subcommittee that the Justice Department didn’t know about this CIA report.

In 1986 undercover Customs agent Robert Mazur proposed an undercover money laundering operation called Operation C-Chase. Mazur opened a Panamanian account at BCCI because it was the easiest to get.
His undercover operation handled roughly $14 million through BCCI on which BCCI earned banking fees in excess of $250,000. According to Mazur BBCI was more interested in getting large deposits than the fees.

In September 1988, Mazur tape recorded his meeting with Amjad Awan, BCCI's personal banker to Panamanian General Manuel Noriega, in Miami, Florida.
Awan told Mazur that he had been subpoenaed by the Foreign Relations Committee of the US Senate over Noriega's accounts and others in Panama. He also told Mazur about BCCI's secret ownership of First American and National Bank of Georgia through private individuals. He also gave his ideas on the political implications of Clark Clifford's chairmanship of First American.
He explained that BCCI’s lawyer Robert Altman would simply obstruct the Subcommittee's investigation into the connection between Noriega and BCCI.
In October 1988, federal agents arrested several intermediate managers of BBCI. This was coordinated with the authorities in the UK and France, who also made arrests.
The sting operation was taken down. Both Mazur and assistant US Attorney in Tampa Mark Jackowski were unhappy with the handling of the C-Chase investigation.

In the fall of 1989, the Subcommittee sought to depose a Colombian money-launderer, who had used BCCI in Panama. This was halted, so the information never reached the Subcommittee.
To make matters worse, the communication was leaked to the press, imperilling the Colombian’s family and property, so that he refused to cooperate with the US authorities any further.

Jack Blum was investigating drug trafficking in Panama. Blum contacted the Justice Department with startling information about BCCI - "_a very senior BCCI officer_” had given him evidence on the bank’s criminality.
Blum gave evidence to Customs and IRS agents in Tampa, including conversations with Mark Jackowski. Blum thought that the Justice Department would use the information in its investigation of BBCI. Blum was disappointed that the Justice Department didn’t use the information: 


> I waited for something to happen and, and what happened was, I started getting calls from the two guys I took to Tampa who said they're [the Justice Department] is not following up. Then, I talked to the agents, and the agents said, well, we're very busy...





> No follow-up. And I began to worry that something was very wrong with this case. In -- I now believe it was late May, I decided that I would bring this matter to another jurisdiction, and that was New York...
> [I] talked to Bob Morgenthau and essentially told him what I knew. On the basis of the same evidence essentially, and he ultimately communicated with the same witnesses, he produced the indictment.


 Between March 1988 and October 1991, the Justice Department repeatedly delayed or halted the investigation by the Kerry Subcommittee concerning BCCI, and even made false statements. 
The October 1988 indictment had charged BCCI with having a corporate policy of soliciting drug money. Then a plea was made, and prosecutors only blamed some individuals but not the bank (or its high executives). As a result, BCCI stopped its Florida operations and sacrificed a handful of bank employees for scapegoats. The Justice Department essentially stopped investigating BCCI after the plea deal.

Dexter Lehtinen investigated both BBCI and David Paul's dealings in Miami's largest Savings & Loan, CenTrust, in which BCCI held a secret interest of 25% through its nominee, Ghaith Pharaon.
When Lehtinen tried to have subpoenas enforced, the Justice Department simply refused to enforce them. Even after Attorney General Mueller offered to provide assistance to any US Attorney office pursuing a case against BCCI, he still refused to enforce Lehtinen’s subpoenas without any explanation.
On August 22 1991, chief assistant to Assistant Attorney General Mueller, Dennis Saylor, called Lehtinen and "_indicated to me that I was directed not to return the indictment_”. The next day Lehtinen received a letter from the Assistant Attorney General for the Tax Division Bruton, informing him that he should not move forward.

NY District Attorney Morgenthau requested that the Justice Department provide a witness, to which he got the answer: 


> They have said that he may be available in a year.


 Morgenthau also offered to exchange information with the Justice Department, but that they flatly rejected the offer: https://fas.org/irp/congress/1992_rpt/bcci/08just.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/8nIoZ)

----------


## Firestarter

I´ve found a good story on the circumstances surrounding the murder of Olof Palme in February 1986. It was written in 1988.
It explains how drugs and money laundering finance terrorism. The most important man in this story is Theodore Shackley.



> In a 28 June 1987 letter from Khun Sa to the US Justice Department, Richard Armitage, Theodore Shackley (former Deputy Director CIA from Covert Operations) and others are named as being involved in drug trafficking: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...y-Seal-in-1986


It is not only relevant to this thread, but also to the following: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6621387


The writer introduces some “unknown” organisations that control the international drug trade, money laundering. These organisations are intertwined (most of them I had not heard of).
- Operation Condor: a terrorist organisation located in Chile affiliated with both the Chilean secret service and the CIA.
- World Finance Corporation (WFC), the gigantic banking system that was set-up in Miami by Cuban exiles to launder money and finance terrorism.
- World anti-Communist League (WACL): a terrorist supporting, fascist organisation under the guise of fighting Communism.
- Association of Former Intelligence Officers (AFIO): the intelligence agency for WACL, and in control of the CIA.
- The Enterprise: the people specialised in money laundering and financing terrorism - Ted Shackley himself, Thomas Clines, Richard Secord and Albert Hakim.




> After the coup failed, Borghese fled to Franco's Spain, where he died in 1974 (according to Delle Chiaie by poisoning). Delle Chiaie and Borghese met Dictator Gen. Augusto Pinochet in Chile on 29 April 1974. Also present was Col. Jorge Carrasco, a protagonist in Operation Condor's tortures and murder.


Michael Townley, for Condor, arranged a number of political murders, including Chile’s former Foreign Minister and Ambassador to the US, Orlando Letelier, by a car bomb. Townley had planned this murder with CIA trained Cuban exiles.
In 1976, Townley was in Madrid together with the Italian terrorist Stephano delle Chiaie. They weren´t successful in assassinating Olof Palme on that occasion.

Operation Condor carried out assassinations (mostly in Latin America). Condor was to a large extent supported by the CIA. In 1974, it was disclosed by an American Senate committee, that CIA agents in Latin America had instructed Condor operatives in torture methods. At the time, the CIA chief for its Latin American branch was - Theodore Shackley.
Condor´s Banzer plan (named after the Bolivian dictator) was especially brutal. It involved the torture and murder of nuns, priests and bishops, and included the assassination of El Salvadorian Archbishop Oscar Romero in 1980.
The Condor agents were supported financially by WFC, mainly by drug money. WFC laundered the money and channelled it to the death squads and Cuban exile terrorist groups in a long succession of Latin American terrorist attacks during the 1970’s.
WFC was exposed and forced to close after a police investigation in the beginning of 1979.

In 1961, Ted Shackley was already the CIA’s station chief in Miami. His closest colleagues were Thomas Clines and David Atlee Phillips. At the time Santo Trafficante was the USA’s largest narcotics importer.
Later Shackley was transferred to Laos, where he allied himself with the heroin general Vang Pao and his Meo tribes warriors.
The death campaign in Laos was controlled by Shackley. The Meo soldiers along with American Green Berets from the Special Operations Group, under the leadership of General John Singlaub, killed ten thousands of men, women and children. Singlaub had a young lieutenant working for him with the name of Oliver North, and a lieutenant major Richard Secord. All 3 would become leading figures in the Iran/Contra affair in the 1980s, and part of the “Secret team” of Ted Shackley.
The Secret team also controlled the Nugan-Hand Bank in Australia, whose main activity was weapons and narcotics transactions. 

The Enterprise was led by Shackley himself, Thomas Clines, Richard Secord and Albert Hakim.  These were also heavily involved in Iran/Contra. 
Florida was the epicentre of large scale cocaine smuggling in connection with Iran/Contra.  This involved Shackley’s people.  The court case was halted by Edward Meese, Reagan’s Attorney General. 
There was also a civil suit against Shackley crowd, including former WACL chief John Singlaub, for the bombing and assassination attempt on former Contra leader Eden Pastora that killed 7 people.

The Croatian fascist Miro Baresic (a.k.a. Tony Saric) made explicit death threats against Palme.
Baresic was sentenced to life in prison for the murder of the Yugoslavian ambassador to Sweden. After his associates took a plane hostage and threatened to blow up the plane with the 86 passengers aboard, the Swedish government released Baresic  and 5 other imprisoned Croatians. 
They flew to Spain, and in the beginning of 1974 they flew to Paraguay. In Paraguay Miro Baresic worked directly under Condor’s Paraguay chief, head of the Security Police - Pastor Coronel.

Baresic decamped to Uruguay, where he became a key operative for the Condor networks.
In 1977, Baresic (under the name Tony Saric) came to the US on a diplomatic passport and acted as chief of security for Paraguay’s embassy in Washington DC. Later US law enforcement found out Baresic’s real identity and was extradited to Sweden. 
Baresic had requested for clemency.  These requests were personally blocked by Palme.
When Olof Palme was murdered, Baresic was still in Swedish prison.  On the day Palme was killed, Baresic was on unsupervised leave.
Yugoslavia had repeatedly and unsuccessfully pressed to have Baresic extradited. In December 1987, Miro Baresic was released and boarded a flight to his beloved Paraguay. Only after releasing him, the Swedish authorities decided they wanted to question him. 

In April 1978, there was a WACL conference in Washington DC in the presence of Baresic (under the alias Tony Saric). Two Swedes were also present, Ake J. Ek and Anders Larsson, as well as the Norwegian Tor Petter Hadland.
Anders Larsson was also at this Washington conference of WACL. Larsson had good relationships with the Anti-Bolshevik Block of Nations (ABN) – a WACL umbrella organisation under.
Ake Ek had various dealings with Hadland, Larsson, Miro Baresic, and numerous other neo-Nazis.
Hadland was Erik Blucher’s right-hand man, Blucher was the leader of the Norwegian neo-Nazis. In 1981, Hadland settled in Orebro, Sweden while Blucher travelled to London. In 1983, Blucher left for Sweden (under the name Erik Olsen), where Hadland arranged an apartment for him.
When Olof Palme was killed, 4 Scandinavian WACL adherents were in Sweden. It seems strange that the Swedish authorities had no interest at all in these Scandinavians that were part of the WACL that in the past had threatened Olof Palme.

On 20 February 1986, Stieg Larsson delivered a mysterious letter with the text:  “Palme Dead” (a week before Olof Palme was killed).
One month before Palme’s death, the Yugoslavian mercenary Ivan von Berchan approached Alf Karlsson of Sapo (Sweden’s intelligence agency). Von Berchan stated that a CIA agent using the name George Moran had been offered $2 million to murder Palme.  He knew the CIA agent from Libya at the end of the 1970s. Both Inger Baven and the secretary confirmed that Von Berchan had warned that Palme would be assassinated.

Olof Palme supported both Cuba and Chile under Allende and later the Sandinistas in Nicaragua. This could be a motive for “neutralising” him.
A short time before his death, Palme was making arrangements to stop the Bofors arms transports to Iran. This could also be a motive: http://spitfirelist.com/news/the-ass...of-olof-palme/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Jr7u3)


In 1976, Michael Townley had also been in Stockholm for the (then unsuccessful) assassination attempt of Olof Palme.

WACL’s official facade is the General Secretariat of the right-wing Moon religious movement’s building in Seoul, South Korea. WACL holds yearly official congresses and outwardly looks like a legitimate organisation.
The death squadron’s leaders were members of WACL’s Latin American branch - CAL. Among their victims were the 72 killed when a Cuban airliner exploded over Barbados in 1975. That terrorist act was planned by members of the WACL Cuban exile group, Alpha-66.

Shackley became the CIA’s chief of station in Vietnam. In 1972, he was relocated to Latin America. He became the chief of Operation Track II. Track II arranged a campaign of terror that led to Allende’s overthrow in Chile to bring Pinochet to power.
Shackley’s Cuban exiles established the World Finance Corporation banking system in Miami. It was used to launder Mafia boss Trafficante’s drug money and then channelled to Condor and Cuban exiles terror groups, like Alpha-66, Omega-7 and CORU. 
The investigation into WFC was stopped by the CIA. The policeman who headed the investigation told the press that at least 28 CIA agents had worked in the WFC bank.

Shackley’s close associate, David Atlee Phillips, headed the AFIO. 
Two of Shackley’s associates trained terrorists in Libya, including Frank Terpil.  Terpil once explained to a journalist: 


> It is in reality the $#@!s from AFIO that run the CIA from the outside, as a shadow leadership: Ted Shackley, Phillips, Angleton, Conein...


Bofors weapons were bought through Swedish weapons dealer Karl-Erik Smitz.
The Danish ship Erria, smuggled Bofors weapons to both Iran and the Contras in South America. The Erria  was owned by Dolmy Business Inc, which was controlled by Richard Secord and Albert Hakim.
The leader of Svenska Incorporated was the drug and weapons smuggler, Steven Samos.  Samos was a close business partner of “the Enterprise” and deeply involved in Contragate.
Planes of St. Lucia Airways often transported Bofors weapons. St. Lucia was operated by “the Enterprise” and directed with the assistance of Oliver North.

Former high level US military intelligence officer Gene Wheaton was stationed in Iran during the late 1970s.
Wheaton and 2 colleagues, came across the illegal transactions of Shackley’s team and prepared a report on these activities.  When Wheaton’s 2 colleagues were on their way to Washington with the report, they were conveniently murdered, and the report disappeared. Wheaton lists 17 murdered people by “the Enterprise”. There are many more, like Barry Seal and Don Arnow, who both had close connections to cocaine smuggler George Morales.
Kevin Mulcahy died the day before he would have given testimony in the lawsuit against the narco-banking system WFC.
Another chief witness, Steven Carr, was found dead of a drug overdose: http://spitfirelist.com/for-the-reco...-palme-part-2/
(archived here: http://archive.is/MeycE)


The Danish Kruger compiled the previous information, the 2 stories have some double information...
Henrik Kruger also wrote the following book (I haven´t found a freely viewable version on the internet) – _The Great Heroin Coup: Drugs, Intelligence and International Fascism_: http://quixoticjoust.blogspot.nl/201...hapter-14.html

----------


## Firestarter

When I looked for more information on the network described in my last post, I found a book by Peter Dale Scott (I actually found 2 books).
Peter Dale Scott, Jonathan Marshall, Jane Hunter – *The Iran-Contra Connection: Secret Teams and Covert Operations in Reagan Era (1987): hhttp://web.archive.org/web/20190331015456/https://www.lpis.ir/uploads/the_iran_contra_connection.pdf*

I wouldn’t make a post on this book, if I thought it’s completely worthless, but there is something wrong when the 200+ page book, contains less interesting information than the article by Henrik Kruger...
There isn’t a lot of information on drugs that I didn’t know yet. There is more information on weapons.


*South East Asia*
Ex-Nazis became pilots in the 1950-52 supply operation of Civil Air Transport (later Air America) to opium-growing Chinese Nationalist (Kuomintang, or KMT) guerrilla forces in Thailand and Burma.
Air America planes flew opium out of areas controlled by Meo tribesmen in north-eastern Laos. In that Laotian war, the key players were: John Singlaub (in 1987, Chairman of WACL), Richard Secord, Theodore Shackley, Tom Clines, and Felix Rodriguez.


*Cuban exiles*
The Iran-contra network goes back to the Bay of Pigs invasion of 1961, or even before.
Cuban exiles, assets to the CIA, worked on assassinations, terrorist operations, and included the infamous Watergate burglaries. Rodriguez, Luis Posada, and their friend, Watergate burglar Eugenio Martinez, were members of Operation 40.
Some Cuban exiles were arrested in 1970 for narcotics dealing. In the early 1970s, law enforcement officials estimated that at least 8% of the Bay of Pigs army had been arrested for drug crimes.
Armando Lopez Estrada said that "_on the instructions of a U.S. official in Costa Rica_" he recruited Bay of Pigs veterans to advise the contras.
Some terrorists financed their covert operations by trafficking marijuana, cocaine or heroin.
The staff of Sen. John Kerry linked Bay of Pigs veteran Frank Castro to the Contras.


*WACL, CAL – P2*
The Confederacion Anti-comunista Latinoamericana (CAL) of the World Anti-Communist League (WACL) was involved in drugs trafficking and terrorism.
While Oliver North was portrayed as THE architect of Iran-Contragate, in reality North was the junior of the “secret team” of John Singlaub, Richard Secord, Robert McFarlane and Eugene Hasenfus.
Reports linking WACL to drugs became particularly flagrant in the period 1976-80, when Carter was threatening to expose WACL.

When Stefano delle Chiaie was accused of ties to French Connection heroin merchants that relocated to Italy; the Italian magazine Panorama named CAL Chairman Suarez Mason as "_one of Latin America's chief drug traffickers_".
Francesco Pazienza was a financial consultant of Roberto Calvi at Banco Ambrosiano. Pazienza was indicted in an Italian court for luring President Carter's brother Billy in a compromising relationship with Gaddafi during the 1980 presidential campaign. Ledeen was named as his co-conspirator.
Mario Genghini (a member of P2) was one of the biggest foreign investors in Nicaragua. In 1978, to avoid an investigation by the Bank of Italy, Calvi moved the centre of his international fraud to Nicaragua. One year later, as Somoza's position worsened, the operation was moved to Peru.


*Latin America*
The CIA was involved in destabilising several Latin America countries using the secret police, including El Salvador, Paraguay, Chile, Argentina, Honduras and Nicaragua.
On 19 March 1981, less than two months after coming to office, the Reagan Administration asked Congress to lift the embargo on arms sales to Argentina. General Roberto Viola, one of the junta members responsible for the death squads, was welcomed to Washington in the spring of 1981 (in 1987, he had been sentenced to 17 years for his role in the "dirty war").
On 25 June 1982, Reagan's first Secretary of State, Alexander Haig, had to resign over the "dirty war" in Argentina and Israel's invasion of Lebanon.

US intelligence officers trained their South American counterparts in torture techniques.
Lau was orchestrating political killings in Honduras. Between 1981 and 1984, Lau, Argentine advisers, the contras and CIA-advised Honduran security systematically eliminated more than 200 Honduran “leftists”. 

Peter Maas claimed that Ted Shackley's assistant Tom Clines, "_even before he left the CIA...was promoting a deal with the Nicaraguan tyrant, Anastasio Somoza, to create a search-and-destroy apparatus against Somoza’s enemies_".
Arms from Shackley and Secord reached the Contras via the firm of the Cuban Rafael "Chi Chi" Quintero.

Secretary of State George Shultz and his chief assistant on Latin American affairs, Elliott Abrams, asked the Sultan of Brunei for a donation to the Contra cause. The sultan reportedly deposited $10 million in a Swiss bank account controlled by Oliver North. The deal involved billionaire arms dealer Adnan Khashoggi.


*Iran*
Kissinger wrote in his memoirs that he had envisioned an important role for Iran in the Middle East and South Asia.
In late May 1972, during a visit to Tehran, President Nixon and Kissinger offered the Shah unlimited access to America’s “conventional” weapons and support in fighting the Kurds. The Shah in turn guaranteed oil.
Chase Manhattan Bank’s chairman, David Rockefeller, was a long-time friend of the Shah and received huge payments from the National Iranian Oil Company. In the 1960s, Chase took a leading position in Iran. In 1972, it opened a merchant bank in London. By 1975, Chase was handling $2 billion a year in Iranian transactions.

Why did they orchestrate a coup in which the Shah was replaced by Ayatollah Khomeini?! The Shah complained about the corruption; that "_the chicanery of Pentagon officials and their military and civilian representatives_" was "_intolerable_".

General John Singlaub and Richard Secord flew to Iran with Reagan’s staff members Robert McFarlane and Oliver North in May 1986 for an arms deal.
The law suit against Richard Secord was settled out of court in 1983, after Michael Ledeen intervened. Ledeen has since confirmed that as a National Security Council consultant he helped set up the first contacts between Teheran and Washington on the arms deals.
Ayatollah Hussein Ali Montazeri once told reporters that former National Security Adviser Robert McFarlane had personally visited Iran to trade military spare parts for American hostages held in Beirut.


*Israel*
Israel was (is?) a major player in the arms trade. One out of 10 Israeli workers is employed in arms-related production. In 1975, arms exports represented 31% of Israel’s industrial exports and probably even more in 1987.
Israel supplied the new Khomeini regime with arms, even during the hostage drama.

Already in the 1950s, Mossad cooperated with the CIA in establishing the Shah's secret police, SAVAK. 
David Kimche, director general of Israel's foreign ministry, discussed Israeli arms shipments worth tens of millions of dollars to "moderates" in Iran with Secretary of State Alexander Haig and his counsellor Robert McFarlane.
NSC consultant Michael Ledeen had close ties to Israel. In 1981, Ledeen was a founder of the Jewish Institute for National Security Affairs. His wife Barbara is an assistant in the Pentagon office of Stephen Bryen, who was investigated by the FBI in the late 1970s after it was reported that he passed secrets to Israel. 

Israel was also arming and training the Contras. It has even been reported  that the Israelis helped launch the contras soon after Somoza was overthrown, in 1979.
Oliver North testified  that the idea of Iran-Contra had originated with David Kimche. The Times of London claimed that the Iran-Contra operation was first put forward by then Israeli Prime Minister Shimon Peres.

Ya'acov Nimrodi, who figured prominently in the arms-to-Iran dealings, also handled "shipments" of arms to the Contras, which were paid for with several million dollars, given by the Israeli government at the request of CIA Director Casey.
Both the Contras Mario Calero and Julio Montealegre (an aide of Adolfo Calero) spent time in Israel.

In 1985, Reagan Administration officials and members of Congress said that Israel had increased aid to the Contras, but denied that US foreign aid was funnelled through Tel Aviv, El Salvador or Honduras.
According to Rep. Jim Wright in one transaction, Iran paid the Israelis $19 million - $3 million of that went to the Pentagon, $4 million to arms brokers and $12 million went to the Swiss accounts for the contras. Please note that one top of that millions were made with the cocaine smuggled by the Contra network...
Also tens of millions were funnelled to the heroin producing, Afghan “guerrillas”.


*Lyndon LaRouche and Ross Perot*
Two politicians, that are considered adversaries of the Reagan/Bush crime syndicate, were also involved.
Lyndon LaRouche was employed by WerBell since 1977. Mitch WerBell had a long-time relationship with John Singlaub. In 1976, WerBell was indicted on drug smuggling charges.

Dallas billionaire H. Ross Perot, owner of Electronic Data Systems, supplied private funds to help pay the ransom by NSC's Oliver North for American hostages held in Lebanon. He also bankrolled a former Special Forces colonel and veteran of White Star missions in Laos - Arthur Simons.
Perot “advised” President Carter's national security adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski on the 1980 embassy rescue mission.
Perot also played a role in supporting both "Bo" Gritz's POW searches in Laos and the rescue of Gen. James Dozier.


Maybe in my next post; information from the other Dale Scott book...

----------


## kennypowers

In the USA, there are 3 members of the Tejapaibul family openly active in the drug, prostitution and identify theft business. Illegal prescription drugs, prescription knockoffs, massage parlors, credit card scams, real estate scams, pyramid schemes...you name it, they are in it. I found several web sites using google search for their USA based businesses: Angel Element, Angelerate, Buzzshare, Tech Wildcatters, Tejapaibul Escorts, SD3D Printing, Fox Hill Capital, FundingPost, Help Bond Me, Paymize, Startup Grind, Tejapaibul Capital Partners, Tech Wildcatters Holdings.

----------


## Firestarter

Here’s the second book; Peter Dale Scott – _American War Machine: Deep Politics, the CIA Global Drug Connection, and the Road to Afghanistan_ (2010): https://books.google.nl/books?id=FzW...page&q&f=false


When I was reading this book, I concluded that Dale Scott is a “limited hangout operation”. Fortunately there was still some interesting information in this book to add to this thread.

President Truman’s program that used drug proxies in Burma, Thailand and Burma principally involved 4 men: William Donovan; his British ally “Sir” William Stephenson; Paul Helliwell (organiser of the World Commerce Corporation (WCC)); and Willis Bird (the 3 Americans veterans of the OSS, the predecessor of the CIA).
After World War II, Stephenson’s WCC became active in Bangkok, and Stephenson himself established a strong personal relationship with King Rama IX.

Paul Helliwell became partners in crime with Meyer Lansky and other crime bosses. E.P. Barry became Helliwell’s banking partner in Florida. Barry had been the post-war head of OSS Counterintelligence in Vienna, which looted Nazi gold in Operation Safehaven.
In December 1947, the National Security Council (NSC) laundered over $10 million in stolen Axis funds that was used to influence the 1948 Italian election.

Two principal figures in the US who backed Gen. Claire Chennault, Paul Helliwell and Thomas Corcoran in re-establishing the KMT in China, were attorneys for the OSS-related insurance companies of C.V. Starr in the Far East. Starr, who had operated from Shanghai before the war, helped OSS China establish a worldwide network. The C.V. Starr companies later evolved into the massive AIG group.
Chennault was supported by Henry Luce of Time-Life and General MacArthur and his intelligence chief in Japan - Major General Charles Willoughby.
Paul Helliwell controlled the Castle Bank in the Bahamas that later evolved into the Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI). These banks laundered money for the CIA and the mob.

Santo Trafficante became General Vang Pao’s biggest customer.
In late 1967, Shackley, with USAID, helped Vang Pao form his own private airline, Xieng Khouang Air Transport.
According to FBI records, in January 1968 Trafficante flew to Hong Kong to meet Frank Furci, who was involved in Mafia corruption of US army officers in Vietnam. He paused in Los Angeles to confer with John Roselli before travelling to Hong Kong, Singapore, and Bangkok. Soon after the trip, heroin from Hong Kong began reaching the US via the Caribbean and Chile. Roselli had previously collaborated on paramilitary operations with Shackley.
Ted Shackley, Richard Secord, and Tom Clines remained involved in drugs as a team. All 3 became major players in the drug-trafficking Nugan Hand Bank in Australia of Michael Hand, a former Green Beret in Laos under Shackley.
Richard Secord later created an airline that brought mujahedeen to Afghanistan to assist in the heroin production.

BCCI’s Pakistani president, Agha Hasan Abedi, financed Jimmy Carter’s treasury secretary, Bert Lance, to prevent his bankruptcy.
Recipients from BCCI money included Ronald Reagan’s treasury secretary, James Baker, and Senators Joseph Biden and Orrin Hatch, who all refused to investigate BCCI.
BCCI provided the initial infrastructure for the CIA intervention in Afghanistan in 1979. BBCI also helped set up the alliance with major drug trafficker Gulbeddin Hekmatyar. In the next decade, Hekmatyar received more CIA “aid” than any CIA asset before or since.
Apparently they gave him “aid” in return for tons of heroin…

Nugan Hand employed numerous former CIA officers and war veterans, including Bernie Houghton, who during the Vietnam War allegedly ferried cargo airplanes from Thailand, and former CIA Director William Colby.
Nugan Hand was also in business with Thomas Clines, a CIA officer in Laos with Vang Pao under Theodore Shackley.
The Nugan Hand Bank collapsed spectacularly in 1980 with the reported “suicide” of Frank Nugan.

Under the dictatorship of General Augusto Pinochet, the Chilean army and secret police (DINA) exported tons of cocaine from Chile to Europe.

The terrorist activities by Stefano delle Chiaie and Michael Townley included the attack on the Leightons in Rome, which also involved a former CIA Cuban, Virgilio Paz Romero. Delle Chiaie and Townley were also involved in the murder in Buenos Aires of Chilean General Carlos Prats.
Townley once notified his DINA handler that another DINA assassin, Enrique Arrancibia (who assisted the CIA in the 1970 murder of Chilean General Schneider), travelled from Buenos Aires to California during the fall of 1977 on banking business for Delle Chiaie.

In 1996, near Susulruk, Turkey a car crashed.
In the wreckage were the bodies of a Member of Parliament, a former deputy police chief, a beauty queen, her lover, a heroin trafficker and a murderer named Abdullah Catli. They also found narcotics, thousands of US dollars, pistols with silencers and machine guns in the car.
Catli had 6 official identity documents, including a diplomatic “Green Passport”. One of the names in Catli’s passports, Mehmet Özbay, was an alias that, according to Lucy Komisar, was also in the passport of the Turkish shooter of Pope John Paul II, Mehmet Ali Ag’ca. Catli and Ag’ca were death squad members of the right-wing paramilitary organization - the Grey Wolves.

Citibank helped Raul Salinas (brother of former Mexican president Carlos Salinas) to transfer millions out of Mexico into secret Swiss bank accounts under false names.

In 2003, CIA-supported drug proxies in the Golden Triangle and Golden Crescent accounted for 95% of the estimated illicit opium production in metric tons. When we add Colombia and Mexico, where the CIA also worked with drug traffickers, the 4 areas combined accounted for 97.8% of the estimated product.


*Peter Dale Scott – Limited hangout operation*
By overtly blaming the CIA for everything that’s wrong in the world, and calling the US “democracy” a failure, Dale Scott (a Canadian subject of Queen Elizabeth) implicitly paints a flattering pictures of (the dictatorships of) the Kingdoms of Britain, Netherlands and Spain. Dale Scott bizarrely claims that “_Spain, the Netherlands, and the United Kingdom have all shown post-imperial recoveries in which their societies are now a little more open and egalitarian than they were before_”. Maybe Dale Scott has never heard of the “Dutch disease”…

Dale Scott concludes that US banks are the main beneficiaries “_of this recycling_” and that also laundered profits from drug trafficking have been “recycled” into American and Canadian real estate, notably in Florida and Nevada.
Earlier in the book he does mention that the money laundering Nugan Hand Bank was located in the British colony Australia, but claims controlled by the CIA.

Some of the most interesting in this thread is missing from the 300+ book …
The major drug money laundering HSBC bank doesn’t even appear in the book.
Diligence LLC’s connection to the Alfa Bank is mentioned. But unfortunately Dale Scott “forgot” about its connection to Nat Rothschild and that Alfa-Eko was caught smuggling narcotics.

Even though the book has a huge reference list…
Gary Webb’s book Dark alliance isn’t even referenced (there are references to articles by or about Webb though).
Terry Reed and one of the major drug traffickers, Barry Seal, aren’t even named…

BBCI is repeatedly mentioned, but not its connections to the P2 affiliated Banco Nazionale del Lavoro (BNL), Henry Kissinger or George W. Bush’s Harken.
The role played by the US Department of Justice and Robert Mueller (FBI director from 2001 to 2013) in the cover-up is also “forgotten”…

----------


## Firestarter

Ive found more interesting information on the Diligence LLC, whose chairman Richard Burt is also affiliated with the Alfa Bank (besides Burts ties to various major US politicians, including Donald Drumpf).
Ive found a connection to George W. Bushs brother, Neil Bush.

Around the time of the Iraq invasion, New Bridge Strategies was formed. The principal backers included Joe Albaugh (Chief of Staff to then-Governor Bush of Texas and Campaign Manager for the Bush-Cheney 2000 presidential campaign), Ed Rogers, John Howland and Jamal Daniel.
Daniel is also co-chairman of Crest Investment.  The other co-chairman is none other than Neil Bush
Daniel's family, Christians originating from Syria, reportedly was involved in the founding of the Ba'ath Party and remained affiliated with it in both Syria and Iraq even after Hafez al-Assad came to power. Jamal Daniel boasts connections with the families of the rulers of at least 5 Middle East countries: Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Syria, Yemen and Lebanon.
Neil Bush was hired by Jamel Daniel as a consultant for New Bridge, for $15,000 every three months for 3 to 4 hours a week.

In 2006, Ed Rogers (former Deputy Assistant to George HW Bush) was vice Chairman and Director of New Bridge Strategies and also a director of Diligence Inc.
Ed Rogers and Lanny Griffith were also the top executives of republican lobbying firm Barbour, Griffith and Rogers (BGR).  BGR was the initial funder for Diligence.
Diligence's current Chairman is Richard Burt, who is also a Director of BGR.
Diligence Middle East Inc. is a joint venture between Diligence Inc. and New Bridge Strategies.
At one time BGR, Diligence and New Bridge shared the same 1275 Pennsylvania Avenue address in Washington DC.

Most people focus on the countries Iran or Israel and Saudi Arabia. Sadly overlooked is the United Arab Emirates (UAE). Neil Bush also has strong business ties with the UAE.
Neil Bush visited the UAE in October 2000, and in October and November 2001.  In 2002, Neil was again in the UAE to get funds for his Ignite! Inc. company.
UAE is a major investor in The Carlyle Group, where George H.W. Bush was once a senior adviser: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2006/3/26/197164/-
(archived here: http://archive.is/WpoqR)


Richard Burt is also a Senior Advisor of McLarty and Associates.

Thomas F. McLarty III is the President at McLarty Associates. He was the cofounder of Kissinger McLarty Capital Group.
McLarty was also a member of the Advisory Board at Diligence London.
McLarty is senior advisor of The Carlyle Group LP.

McLarty was also President Clinton's Chief of Staff.
He was also an advisor of US Presidents George H.W. Bush and Jimmy Carter: https://www.bloomberg.com/research/s...ners%20Limited

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve tried to find more information on the whistleblower Gene Wheaton, but there isn’t much…
Wheaton was actually the first to make the “Iran-Contra” scandal public.

In 1971, Wheaton and his family were transferred to Iran where he was the narcotics and counter-terrorism advisor to the Shah of Iran.
Wheaton retired from the army in 1975, and went back to Iran as a “civilian”.
For 2 years he was executive assistant to a vice president of the CIA front Rockwell Corporation, and director of security for a program over there called the IBEX program.

In 1985, Wheaton became vice-president of the cargo airline National Air.
In the early 1980s, Wheaton got close to CIA paramilitary mercenary operator Carl Jenkins, who had been the commander of the biggest CIA base in Laos while Shackley was there. Neil Livingston invited Wheaton to a party, to meet Ollie North. In 1985, Ollie North asked Wheaton to help devise a plan for weapons to the Mujahedeen in Afghanistan and provide airplanes for missions to the Contras.
In October 1985, Congress voted for $27 million in non-lethal aid for the Contras (which included weapons). Wheaton, Jenkins and Paul Hoven tried to get some of those $27 million to Honduras. They were told in no uncertain terms that the only way to do this was to go through Dick Secord and his aviation supply route. Wheaton refused because he knew that Secord had an unsavoury reputation.

Wheaton received direct information that Secord and his group (Oliver North, Ted Shackley, Edwin Wilson and Tom Clines) were diverting aircraft and hauling illegal cargo on the side (smuggling). Secord had direct knowledge that kickbacks from the Saudi AWACS program, were used to buy weapons for the Contras (that paid handsomely for these weapons with cocaine…).
In May 1986, Wheaton personally told CIA director Bill Casey, but Casey simply denied that the agency was involved in any of this illegal stuff. Then Wheaton took his story to the journalists Newt Royce and Mike Icoca, who put it on the front page of the Hearst newspaper.

Wheaton paints the big picture like this: 


> Ted Shackley and Vernon Walters and Frank Carlucci and Ving West and a group of these guys used to have park-bench meetings in the late 70s in McClean, Virginia so nobody could overhear they conversations.
> They basically said, "With our expertise at placing dictators in power," I’m almost quoting verbatim one of their comments,
> "why don’t we treat the United States like the world’s biggest banana republic and take it over?"
> (…)
> Reagan never really was the president. He was the front man. They selected a guy that had charisma, who was popular, and just a good old boy, but they got George Bush in there to actually run the White House.
> (…)
> They made sure that George Bush was the chairman of each of the critical committees involving these covert operations things.
> (…)
> They got Bush in as the chairman of the committee to deregulate the Savings and Loans in ’83 so they could deregulate the Savings and Loans, so that they would be so loosely structured that they could steal 400, 500 billion dollars of what amounted to the taxpayers’ money out of these Savings and Loans and then bail them out.
> ...


When Harry Truman signed the National Security Act creating the CIA, he stated in that act that they couldn’t have any police powers, and shouldn’t operate in the US.
Congressional oversight of the intelligence community was increased after the Pike and Church hearings of the 1970s, in the wake of the Watergate scandal and CIA director Richard Helms convicted of lying to Congress (there were also kickbacks from the giant arm manufacturers to top politicians worldwide…).
The “secret group” of Ted Shackley, Tom Clines and Dick Secord were forced into retirement because of the scandal over Edmond P. Wilson’s training of Libyan terrorists.

After 9/11 was staged, the restrictions on US intelligence agencies were lifted.
75 and 80-year-old retired CIA people sat with tears in their eyes and told Wheaton: 


> Gene, what you’re into, you understand it more than we did, and it’s absolutely true, but it’s just so big you can’t do anything about it.


 http://spartacus-educational.com/JFKwheaton.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/1Y7VO)

----------


## Firestarter

> Henrik Kruger also wrote the following book (I haven´t found a freely viewable version on the internet)  _The Great Heroin Coup: Drugs, Intelligence and International Fascism_: http://quixoticjoust.blogspot.nl/201...hapter-14.html


Ive read the book (on paper); Henrik Kruger  _The great heroin coup: Drugs, intelligence and international fascism_ (1980).
There is relatively large amount information added since 1980.
The value of this book to me is that it takes a different perspective than the other books Ive read on this topic. There is at least one aspect that I disagree with; Kruger claims that until the beginning of the 1970s Marseille, France was the biggest heroin exporter with the Turkish poppy production. As far as I can tell, Turkey was never near the largest poppy producer in the world, so this conclusion by Kruger fails...
According to Kruger, the Marseille heroin monopoly by the Corsican Mafia, mainly used Paraguay to transfer the heroin. It was replaced by the CIA-backed monopoly of South East Asia heroin exported to the US through Mexico.

Kruger starts his investigation with the French crook Christian David.
When David was locked up in prison; 1961 he was released after making a deal with Pierre Lemarchand to join the terror organisation of French intelligence agency SAC.
In 1965, David  was recruited by French intelligence agency SDECE: and sent to Africa and South America, for activities that included murders.
In 1965, David was involved in the assassination of Ben Barka in Paris, who was a political enemy of Moroccan King Hassan.

David claimed Antoine Guerini told him he hired Lucien Sartri, who recruited 2 Frenchmen, to kill John F. Kennedy.
This was confirmed by Michel Nicoli, who named the other 2 snipers as Francois Chiappe and Jean-Paul Angeletti.

In 1971, 29 drug refineries in South East Asia were dismantled, including one that was disguised as a Pepsi Cola plant, financed with USAID money.

In 1975, Sam Gianca was extradited to Mexico, from where he was sent to France to face trial. En route to France he was murdered by US agents.

In 1975, Alberto Sicilia-Falcon arrested, who claimed that CIA had $260 million on Swiss accounts for covert operations:

The FBI destabilised Mexican government, after President Echevaria refused loans from World Bank and IMF.

In 1976, convicted cocaine and marijuana smuggler Kenneth Gordon Burnstine would testify against Mitch Werbell III (who was in business with John Singlaub). Before he could; he died in a plane crash, and Werbell was acquitted.


Ive already found information on the involvement of former US Presidents: George Bush Jr and Sr, Bill Clinton and Ronald Reagan in drug trafficking and money laundering.
Maybe the most important to add here, is that also disgraced US President Richard Nixon was connected to the mob.

Juan Cesar Restoy tried to get his freedom and hundreds of thousands dollars by threatening to expose a close friend of Richard Nixon as a drug trafficker; Restoy was shot and killed by narcotics agents.
Santo Trafficante Jr. knew Jack Ruby, and was an associate of Meyer Lansky and Jim Hoffa, who supported Richard Nixon.
Nixon was involved with real estate firms that laundered Lanksys money.
IOS millionaire Robert Vesco, who handled Lanskys money, was a friend of Nixon.


In March 1985, Capital Cities Communications (formerly named Mary Carter Paint Company) bought the giant ABC network.

Some of the major players in Capital Cities are:
William Casey, former CIA director, was a founder in 1954. Casey was also a major shareholder.
Tom Dewey, former New York governor and twice Republican candidate for president, was also a founder.
Tom Murphy, also a director of Texaco and IBM, was Capital Cities president in 1985.

In 1959, Capital Cities was purchased by an investment group that included Lowell Thomas, Thomas Dewey and John Crosby, who were also prominent in Resorts International.
The late James Crosby (son of John Crosby) was a close friend of Nixon; he donated $100,000 to his campaign in 1968. James would become chief executive of Mary Carter/Resorts International and his sister would become Tom Murphy's wife.

James Crosby played host to the (then) recently deposed Shah of Iran at Resorts International's hotel on Paradise Island in the Bahamas.
James Crosby was also a friend of Charles Bebe Rebozo, who was also in business  with Santo Trafficante.
See Rebozo with Nixon.


In 1968, the Mary Carter Paint Company changed its name to Capital Cities Communications and concentrated on hotels and casinos in Atlantic City and the Bahamas.
Later, it acquired Intertel, which specialised in private "security" and intelligence gathering for corporate and other clients. Some of these clients were close the CIA, including ITT, Anastasio Somoza, the Shah of Iran and Howard Hughes' empire of casinos and arms manufacturers.

Resorts International was involved with Robert Vesco and the Meyer Lansky crime syndicate: https://kennedysandking.com/articles...asting-company
(archived here: http://archive.is/TbK9v)


On 30 October 1978, it was reported that the principle investors of Resorts International were Meyer Lansky, Tibor Rosenbaum, William Mellon Hitchcock, David Rockefeller, and Baron Edmond de Rothschild.

In one of those strange coincidences, in 1987 Donald Trump purchased his first casino interests when he acquired 93% of the shares in Resorts International.: https://philosophyofmetrics.com/how-...trump-freepom/





> In 1986 undercover Customs agent Robert Mazur proposed an undercover money laundering operation called Operation C-Chase. Mazur opened a Panamanian account at BCCI because it was the easiest to get.


Robert Mazur helped to bring down the BCCI bank and Pablo Escobar.
In the following 12:44 video, Mazur tells that the BBCI actively helped him to set-up a money laundering scheme. Mazur tells that they could have achieved more if they had kept the operation going for a couple of months more.
He testified every day during the 3 months trial. All of the defendants were convicted for their crimes.
He tells that the banks these days are still doing the same thing, including the HSBC bank.

----------


## Firestarter

> Gary Webb “Dark alliance - The CIA, the CONTRAS, and the CRACK COCAINE EXPLOSION” (1998): http://www.mediafire.com/file/kdayng...5sv/953236.pdf


 Chapter 17 from Gary Webb’s book – _We're going to blow your $#@!ing head off_ – details the deposition byJoseph “Joe” Kelso.

In 1986, the federal government sent Kelso to Costa Rica to search for Robert Vesco. Kelso found Vesco’s private jet, parked in a hanger in San Jose. The storage bills for the jet were paid for by the owners of the cocaine dealing CIA front, Frigorificos de Puntarenas, that was used by Oliver North to funnel US government money to the Contras.
Kelso was taken to the US embassy, where DEA agents began copying the documents in his briefcase until Rob Owen (Oliver North’s aide) came in and took all the documents with him.

It’s tempting to go on and on about the CIA’s involvement in drug trafficking (and terrorism), because it’s relatively “easy” to find that kind of information. It’s almost like this is done to hide that the drug trade and money laundering is controlled from the City of London…


The Rothschild's Swiss offices of Banque Privee, Banca Privata in Lugano SA, and Rothschild Bank AG of Zurich ran (from behind the scenes) the Swiss branches of the notorious Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) and Banco Nazionale del Lavoro (BNL).
Alfred Hartmann, who headed the Swiss branches of both BCCI and BNL, had been a manager for Rothschild since 1983.
Hartmann also served as the chief financial officer of BCC Holding.
Georges Karlweis was on the board of both BCCI and BNL

In New York in the early 1960s Robert Vesco was picked up by Dr. Benjamin Payne, a financial adviser to the Rothschilds.
Payne, introduced Vesco to Georges Karlweis, the managing director of Edmond de Rothschild's Geneva merchant bank Banque Privee. In 1965, Karlweis provided Vesco with a "loan" that enabled him to buy the New Jersey defence-aerospace firm, Captive Seal, merging it with International Controls Corp (ICC). Two years later, Karlweis would provide a similar start-up capital to George Soros…

From the very beginning, in 1950, lOS was a front-operation for the Meyer Lansky organised crime syndicate, sponsored ostensibly by the New York City Dreyfus Fund.
Through his Rothschild connection, Vesco was also introduced to Henry Buhl III, heir to the General Motors fortune, and a board member of the Swiss Investors Overseas Services (IOS). Soon lOS's subsidiary lIT was swimming in ICC stock, and Vesco became even wealthier.

In April 1972, Vesco began to systematically loot IOS of its cash. Vesco was acting for the Rothschild, Lansky crime syndicate.
IOS officials knew, how first Cornfeld and then Vesco, were laundering money.

When IOS was finished, Drexel emerged to take its position.
Drexel was backed by Baron Edmond de Rothschild, who helped orchestrate Max Fisher's takeover of United Fruit Company in 1975. Fisher in turn helped bankroll Cincinnati businessman Carl Lindner, who became one of Drexel's primary front men in a series of takeovers of a string of US companies.
Lindner was joined by other Drexel clients, including Meshulim Riklis (of the Anti-Defamation League) who had helped Robert Vesco to take over lOS; Saul Steinberg (Jacob Rothschild’s business partner); Miami gangster Victor Posner; and hotel and media takeover specialist Laurence Tisch.

Ironically in 1994 the Drug Policy Foundation (DPF), America's leading pro-drug lobby group, announced that it would receive $10.5 million over the next 3 years from George Soros: http://www.larouchepub.com/eiw/publi...l_the_bean.pdf


The 1001 Club was founded by Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands to raise funds for the eugenics WWF.
The 1001 Club has included several members of Royal families (including Bernhard’s friend, Prince Philip, husband of Queen Elizabeth) and some controversial (other) dictators.
Several members of the Rothschild and Rockefeller families got together in the 1001 Club.
Also the following major players in Dope Inc. were part of the 1001 Club.

_Robert Vesco_
Vesco was a good friend of Prince Bernhard.
In 1973, Vesco  was accused of stealing $224 million from the IOS.
He illegally contributed $200,000 to Richard Nixon’s campaign funds. He was also a friend of Richard’s nephew, Donald Nixon.

_Dr. Alfred Hartmann_
In 1976 became vice-chairman of the drug producing Hoffman-La Roche, and in 1978 its CEO.
In 1983, was selected by Baron Elie de Rothschild as general manager of Rothschild Bank AG of Zurich. Resigned from Hoffman-La Roche, to work for various Rothschild organisations.
Also vice-chairman of the NY-Inter Maritime Bank of Geneva, which was headed by his close ally Bruce Rappaport.
Friend of former CIA director William Casey.
Major shareholder in the Bank of New York.
Chief financial officer for BCC Holding.
Head of BCCI’s secretly controlled Swiss affiliate, Banque de Commerce et Placements (BCP).
Also director of BNL that was accused of providing $3 billion in loans to Saddam Hussein for the Iraqi  missile programs.

_Agha Hasan Abedi_
In 1972, founder and then chairman of BBCI.
According to an NBC report, from 1984 to 1986 Abedi met (then CIA director) William Casey every couple of months in a Washington Hotel, where they discussed the Iran-Contra arrangement.
BBCI was also used to fund the poppy growing Afghanistan Mujahedeen.

_Tibor Imgas Rosenbaum_
In 1958, set up the Swiss Banque du Credit International (BCI) with the help of Edmond de Rothschild. Laundered money for Meyer Lansky. Significant shareholder in Permindex.
In the early 1960s, BCI bought a significant stake in Henry Luce’s Time Life.
Financed Mossad operations.

_Peter Munk_
Born in Hungary, later one of the wealthiest men in Canada and a skiing partner of Prince Charles.
In 1983, together with the Iranian arms dealer Adnan Khashoggi, founded Barrick Gold (the world’s largest gold-mining corporation) of which Munk became the CEO. Nat Rothschild sits on the advisory board of Barrick and is also a business partner with Munk in other projects.
Khashoggi has close ties to the British royal family and was helped in the earlier stages of his career by the Bin Laden family.
Barrick once purchased the rights to a gold mine in Nevada — containing $10 billion in gold — for only $10,000.
In 1967, Munk was accused of insider trading: https://isgp-studies.com/1001-club-of-the-wwf
(long version: https://isgp-studies.com/1001-club-membership-list)

----------


## Firestarter

> Two politicians, that are considered adversaries of the Reagan/Bush crime syndicate, were also involved.
> Lyndon LaRouche was employed by WerBell since 1977. Mitch WerBell had a long-time relationship with John Singlaub. In 1976, WerBell was indicted on drug smuggling charges.


 I was putting together another post, but “need” to post first on Lyndon LaRouche as I now think that Dale Scott probably did this to slander his name...


Herbert Quinde breaks down the media campaign against Lyndon LaRouche and the NCLC.
The campaign was orchestrated by New York financier John Train.

Michael Hudson described meetings involving Train and 25 other journalists to Herbert Quinde in 1984, to: 


> coordinate national magazine stuff about you guys and [work] with federal law enforcement to deny you funding and tax exemption


Sol Sanders, former editor of _Business Week_ and founder of the Committee for a Free World, told that 2 defamatory broadcasts against LaRouche by NBC-TV in January and March 1984 were planned at a meeting he attended at John Train's residence.
The participants, according to Sanders, included Pat Lynch (producer of NBC-TV), Dennis King, and about 25 other journalists.

Ellen Hume wrote a derogatory article concerning LaRouche in the 23 March 1986 _Wall Street Journal_.
Hume stated that she had attended a meeting at John Train's concerning LaRouche; sources for her article were Patricia Lynch and law enforcement.

Mira Boland, Washington Fact-Finding Director of the Anti-Defamation League of B'nai B'rith (ADL), testified that she attended a meeting concerning Lyndon LaRouche at John Train's residence in 1984. Boland testified that Roy Godson and Patricia Lynch were present at this meeting. They discussed LaRouche's lawsuit against NBC.

Richard Morris testified that the most vocal opponents of LaRouche were Kenneth DeGraffenreid, Walter Raymond, and Roy Godson.

Dennis King, a Train meeting participant and a crucial resource to the government's investigation, received funding for his activities against LaRouche from the Smith-Richardson Foundation,

By 1985, Roy Godson and Terry Slease (the attorney for Richard Mellon Scaife that was also in the Train salon meetings), were tasked by Oliver North to raise funds from private citizens for use in the Contra and public diplomacy efforts.
In May 1986, NSC and State Department operatives Lewis, Howard, and Tucker were being interviewed under NSC auspices because they had "good information" on LaRouche. Around the same time, North met Arthur Arundel and Lt. Col. Olmstead, both of whom were extremely active in publicity operations against LaRouche.

The ADL played a central role in the prosecution of LaRouche and was represented at the Train meetings.
Carl Gershman, a former staff member of the ADL, became the President of Reagan’s National Endowment for Democracy (NED).
John Rees, who was present in the Train meetings and Irwin Suall of the ADL, testified against LaRouche in May 1986.

Ronald Radosh, the co-author of the 1984 _New Republic_ piece with Dennis King, travelled to Central America under the auspices of the Puebla Institute.
Russ Bellant is the author of articles appearing in November 1988, and asserted that the Puebla Institute was a front for CIA and NSC propaganda run under Oliver North.

In 1982, President of Mexico Lopez Portillo had talked to LaRouche in an effort to get rid of the debt dictatorship by the World Bank and IMF, which had sent a "shock wave" through Washington.
Leo Cherne told that he chaired a task force at PFIAB on Third World debt that had been established through William Casey in reaction to Mexico's repudiation of its debt in 1982.

Eugene Methvin, who authored the _Reader's Digest_ article against LaRouche in August 1986, is a Co-Chairman of the Nathan Hale Institute and at the time a commissioner on President Reagan's Commission on Organized Crime.
Methvin called for private organizations together with the Government to combat subversive threats, including derogatory materials in the media. He cited the ADL as "the prototype attack group" for such operations.
Methvin has campaigned for an end to legal restrictions on government counteraction activities against “subversive threats”, pointing to the FBI's former COINTELPRO program as "_a model of sophisticated, effective counter-terrorist law enforcement_": http://www.geocities.ws/berletwatch/qa.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/FUNJl)


COINTELPRO employed journalists to conduct defamation campaigns against targets.
For more on COINTELPRO: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...ed-Individuals


See a small sample of slander articles by the Train salon.
**



I’ve found a long article that puts “special” cover-up artist Robert Swan Mueller III in the spotlight — who “is about as corrupt as they come, bending and twisting the law every which way necessary to serve the goals of those who provide him assignments”.
My main problem with the article is that it paints Donald Trump as some sort of “hero”...
I tried to find something similar, without the praises for Trump, but couldn’t find it. So here it goes.

In 1978, _Dope, Inc.: Britain's Opium War Against America_ was published, by EIR and LaRouche.

In April 1982, Lyndon and Helga LaRouche travelled to India where they met with PM Indira Gandhi, along with scientists, parliamentarians, industrialists, and economists. LaRouche proclaimed the British system of Malthusian eugenics, primitive “sustainable development” and debt slavery. They condemned the policies of the World Bank and IMF as genocidal.
In May 1982, LaRouche met Mexican President Jose Lopez Portillo, and followed that meeting with a document “Operation Juarez”; a plan to reorganise the bankrupt world financial system.
LaRouche proposed that the countries of Latin America (Ibero-America) unilaterally declare a restructuring of their debts and the establishment of a new, just monetary order. Including forming an International Development Bank among these nations to coordinate investments and trade expansion among the member countries.

In August, Lopez Portillo tried and failed to bring Argentina and Brazil in “Operation Juarez”.
In September 1982, Lopez Portillo (like LaRouche’s proposal) adopted credit controls on Mexico’s currency, nationalising the Mexican banking system, and announced a moratorium on Mexican debt.
Wall Street, the City of London, and intelligence agencies now targeted LaRouche and Lopez Portillo. Nonetheless, in October of 1982, in a speech at the UN, Lopez Portillo called for a new financial system essentially along the lines LaRouche specified.

On 10 May 1982, Henry Kissinger held a speech at the Royal Institute for International Affairs where he declared himself to be a “British” agent of influence.
On 19 August 1982, Henry Kissinger sent a letter to FBI Director William Webster, demanding that LaRouche be investigated for “harassing” Kissinger. 

On 27 August 1982, a Top Secret letter was sent from the British government to the FBI. That letter itself remains classified to this day.
The response by the FBI illustrates what was in the letter. On 24 September 1982, under the heading “_Re: Lyndon LaRouche and the Executive Intelligence Review_” FBI counterintelligence chief James Nolan responded as follows: 


> We would like to reiterate our conclusion that, while many of the harassment activities of the NCLC and the themes promoted by NCLC publications, such as EIR, are often propitious to Soviet disinformation and propaganda interests, there is no direct evidence that the Soviets are directing or funding LaRouche or his organization.


On 12 January 1983, the President’s Foreign Intelligence Advisory Board - David Abshire, Leo Cherne, and Edward Bennett Williams - demanded that an FBI investigation, under Executive Order 12333 be opened on LaRouche based on the “harassment” of Henry Kissinger and possible foreign funding.
Numerous counterintelligence investigations were launched, under Executive Order 12333 - infiltration, and counterintelligence “neutralization” tactics - farmed out to private entities with names, like Project Democracy, the National Endowment for Democracy, Freedom House, and the League for Industrial Democracy. These covert operations were used to create a criminal case against LaRouche. Many of these operations remain classified to this day.

John Train’s investment company partner, Thomas J. Devine, had partnered with George H.W. Bush in the Zapata Oil company in Texas.
The Train salons were attended by amongst others Roy Godson (connected to British intelligence and at the time consultant to the NSC); John Rees (of the FBI); Mira Lansky Boland (of the ADL); Richard Mellon Scaife; Pat Lynch (NBC); Dennis King (employed by the League for Industrial Democracy); Chip Berlet;
representatives of Freedom House (a CIA proprietary associated with PFIAB’s Leo Cherne); and reporters for Reader’s Digest, Business Week, the Wall Street Journal, and the New Republic.

NBC repeatedly claimed that LaRouche’s whole War on Drugs consisted of insinuating that the Queen herself was on the street corner dealing heroin.
NBC’s Patricia Lynch even claimed that LaRouche had ordered the assassination of President Jimmy Carter by remote controlled bomb.

Following LaRouche’s 1984 Presidential campaign and a public claim by Kissinger that LaRouche would be “dealt with” after the election, William Weld opened a criminal investigation of LaRouche’s Presidential campaign committees, claiming that the campaign had engaged in credit card fraud.
In 1982, Robert Mueller joined the staff of U.S. Attorney William Weld in Boston, Massachusetts. Mueller and Weld concentrated on “corruption cases”, taking down the administration of popular Boston Mayor Kevin White in an investigation widely criticised for “Gestapo tactics”. In 1986, Mueller succeeded William Weld as acting U.S. Attorney, after Weld was chosen to head the Bush Justice Department’s Criminal Division.
Mueller chose John J.E. Markham II to head the LaRouche “investigation”. Markham had been a member of the Process Church of the Final Judgment, a satanic cult affiliated with Charles Manson.

Mueller employed some 400 law enforcement agents and privately owned armoured personnel to raid 2 office buildings in Leesburg, Virginia where EIR and other companies associated with LaRouche were located.
In 1992, one of the raid’s principals, Donald Moore, told an FBI informant that a plan was in circulation to provoke LaRouche’s security guards into a shooting incident at Ibykus Farm, where LaRouche stayed, and killing LaRouche. FBI case agent Richard Egan corroborated Moore’s account.
The plan to kill LaRouche was only aborted when his associates sent a telegram to President Reagan for “help”.

The subsequent trial in Boston, in which LaRouche was indicted for obstruction of justice, fell apart when FOIA documents showed secret covert operations being run against LaRouche - notably a document from Ollie North’s safe indicating extreme White House interest in players in the LaRouche case. Federal Judge Robert Keeton ordered a search of Vice-President Bush’s office.
Judge Keeton ruled a mistrial due to juror hardship. Jurors later told that they would have voted not guilty.
The Justice Department quickly opened a new massive LaRouche case before Judge Albert V. Bryan Jr. in Alexandria, Virginia. This time based on loan fraud and preventing the IRS from assessing taxes. LaRouche was the sole defendant charged in both of the two counts, and all defendants were convicted.

A national security informant infiltrated in the LaRouche security operation. He told LaRouche that he could use his contacts to stop the investigation. The notes made on this meeting were written down in their notebooks.
During the trial, John Markham used this for “evidence” that the defendants had conspired to obstruct justice. 
Prosecution witnesses underwent “deprogramming” to prepare for testimony, and were granted numerous benefits never disclosed to the defence.
Markham and Mueller employed the ADL for witness interviews and used Dennis King as a consultant.

Former U.S. Attorney General Ramsey Clark represented LaRouche on appeal. Clark said that the LaRouche case represented: 


> a broader range of deliberate cunning and systemic misconduct over a longer period of time using the power of the federal government than any other prosecution by the U.S. government in my time or to my knowledge.


In 1989, George H.W. Bush selected Robert Mueller to Main Justice to lead the case against Panamanian President Manuel Noriega.
 To get the evidence together, Mueller bribed Latin America’s most notorious drug gangs with “get out of jail” free cards, if they would say that Noriega dealt drugs (and leave the Bush drugs syndicate unmentioned). According to reporter Glenn Garvin, Mueller plea bargained down a potential 1,435 years in prison for the drug traffickers, to 81 years. These deals included a $1.25 million bribe to members of the Cali Cartel and a deal with self-proclaimed Hitler worshiper Carlos Lehder Rivas, leader of the Medellin Cartel.

Mueller then ascended to head the Justice Department’s Criminal Division. Here he successfully covered up the drug, weapons, and terrorism activities of the notorious BCCI and BNL banks: https://larouchepac.com/20170927/rob...if-you-let-him
(archived here: http://archive.is/wKA1q)


To finish the story on Robert Mueller (I hope that this is the last on him)...
Robert Mueller was a classmate of John Kerry (they played sports together).
John Kerry is a member of Skull & Bones, just like George W. Bush (Republican candidate for the 2004 Presidential election against Kerry), and Trump’s associates Stephen Schwarzman (CEO of Jacob Rothschild’s Blackstone) and Steve Mnuchin.




> In a March 2007 interview with Blitzer, regarding Sens. John Kerry and John Edwards -- who'd lost the presidential race less than three years prior -- Trump said, "That was a shame that that race was lost." He added this about Kerry: "I'm so upset that he blew it."


 http://edition.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS...ues/index.html

----------


## Firestarter

Ive read 2 similar books on the Anti-Defamation League (ADL)  the first of these is (by far) the superior.
_The ugly truth about the ADL_: http://www.whale.to/b/adl.pdf

_Advanced Demolition League (the ADL in action)_: https://phoenix.abundanthope.org/ind...s/PJ%20-88.pdf

The ADL is one of many secretive groups involved in the drug trade (not the one that controls all). The ADL is a subsidiary of B'nai B'rith, which is controlled by British Intelligence and secret societies. So this trail (again) leads to London.
Ill restrict my information in this post only to information that has a connection to drugs...


*Framing Lyndon LaRouche  the Palme murder*
Many of the guns that were sold through Sweden  with the collusion of Oliver North, William Casey and Israel  came from East Germany and other Communist states.

Within days of the Palme assassination, the ADL joined the KGB and the Stasi to frame Swedish associates of Lyndon LaRouche for the Palme murder.
In the 20-26 Augustus 1992 edition of the Swedish magazine Journalisten, an interview was published with former top Stasi officer Herbert Brehmer. Brehmer said that as a Stasi official, he had engineered the disinformation campaign to frame the _European Labor Party_ (ELP), Scandinavian affiliates of LaRouche, for the murder.
KGB general and Soviet Ambassador Boris Pankin directed the Soviet side of the "LaRouche killed Palme" hoax. Georgii Arbatov, the head of the Soviet Academy of Science's USA-Canada Institute, was also involved in trying to frame LaRouche.

In August 1989, the Stockholm daily newspaper Expressen revealed that Swedish police had bugged the home of a resident KGB agent that show he knew at least 24 hours in advance that Palme would be killed.


*Meyer Lansky, Sindona - Sterling National Bank*
Up until Lansky's death in 1983, Morris Barney Dalitz was a regular visitor to Lansky's Miami Beach condo. In 1985, Dalitz resurfaced as an ADL philanthropist.
Moe Dalitz, bond swindlers like Ivan Boesky and Michael Milken, and money laundering bankers like Edmund Safra, poured millions into the ADL. In return the ADL labelled anyone who challenged their crime activities as an anti-Semite.

In 1973-74, Michele Sindona (of P2) looted $27 million from the _Banca Privata_ that also caused the collapse of the _Franklin National Bank_, NY. Sterling National Bank was used to launder the stolen cash.
In 1934, the ADLs Theodore H. Silbert had joined Sterling National Bank
Long-time director of _Sterling National Bank_, Maxwell Raab, vice chairman of the New York ADL, was partners in crime with Lansky in the International Airport Hotel Corporation. Raab went on to become the US ambassador to Italy when Reagan was President.


*Perelman, Rifkind, Milken, United Brands*
The grandfather of Ronald Perelman's (of the ADL) first wife, Faith Golding, was a founder of _Sterling National_. Perelman was one of Milken's leading raiders.
Perelman's company _MacAndrew & Forbes_ took over Pantry Pride and Revlon, 2 of the country's largest consumer-goods outfits. Perelman got a $900 million tax credit to cut his liabilities from the Revlon takeover.
When Perelman divorced Golding, his lawyer was Donald Trumps role model Roy Cohn, who was also intimately tied to the ADL. 

Seymour Rifkind joined the board of Perelman's company _MacAndrew & Forbes_. Rifkind was also counsel to the Golding family, which Perelman married into and, in a prime example of conflicting interests, Rifkind was on the board of Revlon.
Rifkind protégé Arthur Liman was chief counsel to the House of Representatives' Iran-Contra panel, to help in the cover-up. He subsequently joined Milken's defence team.

Michael Milken poured millions of dollars into the ADLs "_A World of Difference_" campaign to wreck American public education. In 1989, Milken was indicted for insider trading.
Meshulam Riklis was a long-time client of Milken's. Riklis had been a British spy in Palestine and played an important role in the Kenneth Bialkin-executed takeover and looting of IOS. Bialkin was an attorney who was appointed as director of the newly consolidated Shearson Amex entity. Bialkin's buddy Henry Kissinger also joined its board.
The Stern Gang of Menaehem Begin and Yitzhak Shamir imposed a death sentence on Riklis for spying on them. This was only lifted in the early 1980s, after the Begin and Shamir-led Likud Party came to power in Israel, and Riklis made large campaign contributions. The deal was arranged by Israel's Defence Minister Ariel Sharon, after Riklis bought him a ranch in the Negev Desert.

Laurence Tisch, whose insurance company CNA was a frequent investor in Milken junk bonds, also funded the ADL.

Michael Milken and former Dalitz "Purple Gang" member Max Fisher (a prominent ADL figure) made Carl Lindner the owner of _United Brands_ (formerly the _United Fruit Company_) that had longstanding ties to organised crime and US intelligence. They took over _United Brands_ shortly after its CEO, Eli Black, mysteriously fell out of a window of the Pan Am building in New York.
In 1978, according to the US Drug Enforcement Administration, United Brands smuggled 20% of the total of illegal drugs coming from Latin America to the US.

In 1991, Alan Dershowitz, years before he was introduced to the notorious paedophile Jeffrey Epstein by Lynn Forester, was hired by junk bond king Michael Milken to come to his defence. He arranged an ad in the New York Times to denounce _Den of Thieves_ by James B. Stewart, on the crimes of Milken's operation at Drexel Burnham, as "anti-Semitic".


*IOS, BCI - Robert Vesco, Castro*
IOS was a front for Meyer Lansky's international crime syndicate. IOS "salesmen" smuggled suitcases full of cash across international borders; the bulk of it from Lanskys dope, gambling, prostitution, and extortion rackets.
BCI was owned by the Mossads Tibor Rosenbaum. In 1967, BCI manager Sylvain Ferdman was identified by _Life_ as one of Lansky's top bagmen. World Commerce director Alvin Malnik was Lansky's "accountant".

In 1970, senior partner at the Wall Street law firm _Willkie, Farr and Gallagher_, Kenneth Bialkin, assisted Robert Vesco to take-over the _Swiss Investors Overseas Service_ (IOS), that had been founded by Bernie Cornfeld with start-up funding from the Rothschild family. Meshulam Riklis, front man for the Minneapolis Mafia, was the middle-man in the Vesco-Bialkin takeover of IOS.
Willkie, Farrs Swiss partner, Willard Zucker, had been the money handler for Oliver North and Richard Secord at Lake Resources, Inc. Earlier, Zucker was Bialkin's Swiss point-man in the Vesco looting of IOS.

In 1982, Vesco relocated to Cuba to become the financial adviser to dictator Fidel Castro. Vesco and Carlos Lehder Rivas arranged that Castro got a stake in the cocaine and marijuana business, in return for the use of Cuban airstrips to refuel their drug flights to the US. According to Ernest Volkman, by 1984, Castro had got a $20 billion cut of the growing Western Hemisphere dope trade.


*Iran-Contra  Safra*
Edmund Safra was directly involved in the logistics of Iran-Contra through his _Republic Corporate Air_, which he jointly owned with Willard Zucker. It was reported that an airplane of Safra brought Ollie North and Robert McFarlane to Teheran in the spring of 1986 for negotiations.

Accused money launderer Edmund Safra got Bialkin and the ADL to mediate a corporate divorce between his banking empire and the American Express Company.
Bialkin had also played an important part in arranging Adnan Khashoggis first shipment of arms to Iran.

The _Christic Institute_, which filed a spring 1986 lawsuit against Oliver North, Richard Secord, and other players in Iran-Contra, was infiltrated by the ADLs Roy Bullock.


*Bronfman*
Sam and Abe Bronfman were second-generation immigrants whose father was brought from Romania to Canada by the B'nai B'rith-allied Baron de Hirsch Fund. The Bronfmans set up a string of whorehouses and manufactured illegal whiskey during the Canadian Prohibition (1915-19).
At the end of Prohibition, Sam and Abe Bronfman made a deal with the US Treasury Department to pay several million dollars in "back taxes" in return for whitewashing their multi-million crime empire, while they continued to profit from their business with Lanskys crime syndicate.
The third-generation Edgar Bronfman had successfully transformed his fathers crime business into the "legit" Seagram's whiskey empire.

On 23 January 1989, Edgar Bronfman hosted a secret meeting at his New York penthouse to forge a grain" deal with the Soviet Union. Also present at this meeting gathering was Dwayne Andreas, the chairman of the _Archer Daniels Midland_ (ADM) grain cartel, a long-standing backer of the ADL, who arranged dirt-cheap grain from ADM and other US-based grain cartels, to the Soviet Union.
Maybe they arranged the (coming) looting of the Soviet Union in 1991?

----------


## Firestarter

> Michael Milken and former Dalitz "Purple Gang" member Max Fisher (a prominent ADL figure) made Carl Lindner the owner of _United Brands_ (formerly the _United Fruit Company_) that had longstanding ties to organised crime and US intelligence. They took over _United Brands_ shortly after its CEO, Eli Black, mysteriously fell out of a window of the Pan Am building in New York.





> In 1978, according to the US Drug Enforcement Administration, United Brands smuggled 20% of the total of illegal drugs coming from Latin America to the US.


 Between the 1950s and the 1970s, the Geneva-based Baron Edmund de Rothschild had bankrolled the careers of Max Fisher (of the Purple Gang); pyramid swindler Bernie Cornfeld (of IOS); money launderer Robert Vesco; and hedge fund pirate George Soros.

In 1959, Carl Lindner and Charles Keating co-founded _American Financial Corporation_ (AFC); they remained business partners until the late 1980s. Lindner would become one of the central figures in the $200 billion S&L rip-off.
In 1975, Lindner's AFC allied with Detroit financier Max Fisher; Detroit real estate developer Alfred Taubman; and Paul and Seymour Milstein, to grab a 50% controlling interest in the _United Fruit Company_.
By 1977, Lindner owned 40% of Saul Steinberg's _Reliance Insurance Company_. Steinberg had started his career working with Britain's Lord Jacob Rothschild. Lindner later had extensive dealings with Kenneth Bialkin, longtime Chairman of the ADL.

In 1979, Charles Keating moved to Arizona. In 1981, he was introduced to former Navy pilot John McCain, and began bankrolling McCain's political career together with McCain's new father-in-law - mob-associated beer distributor Jim Hensley.
From 1981 until the early 1990s, McCain was totally owned by junk bond swindler Keating. From August 1984 to August 1986, the McCains made at least 9 trips at Keating's expense aboard planes of Keating's _American Continental Corporation_ or _Resorts International_ (of Meyer Lansky).
In 1986, at least 45 individual contributions of $1,000 to McCains bid for Senate came from persons inside the Keating organisation. In April 1986, Jim Hensley and his daughter, McCain's wife Cindy, became the main owners in a Keating-run shopping center by investing $359,100.

In 1983, Keating bought the California-based _Lincoln Savings and Loan_, which had $2.2 billion in deposits. In February 1984, Keating had taken formal ownership of _Lincoln Savings_. Billions of dollars were now flowing out of and through Lincoln andKeating, to Lindner and his co-conspirators at Drexel Burnham.
Over $134 million also went to Keating's partner, Sir James Goldsmith, who alongside Carl Lindner's _United Fruit Company_ supported the drug-trafficking Contras.
On 31 January 1985, Ed Gray got the Bank Board to roll back the limit on speculative non-home-mortgage investments by S&Ls to 10% of their assets. Keating subsequently falsified records to make speculations look like permitted loans.

On 4 November 1986, John McCain was elected to the Senate. Three days later, President Reagan appointed Keating's agent and McCain's backer Lee J. Henkel to the _Federal Home Loan Bank Board_ (FHLBB).
On 18 December 1986, at his first Board meeting, Henkel proposed a plan to raise the speculation limit for _Lincoln Savings_ bank alone. On the same day, Keating's Arizona firm transferred $3.7 million to Henkel's blind trust. Henkel withdrew $250,000 in cash the very next day.
In March 1987, Keating asked his politicians (including McCain) for political help to keep the regulators off _Lincoln Savings_.
On 2 April 1987, FHLBB Chairman Ed Gray met new Senator McCain. A couple of days later, Lee Henkel resigned from the FHLBB after his ties to Keating had been made public.

By 1987, Lincoln's deposits had soared to $4.2 billion  largely through short-term deposits, placed by large institutions like pension funds and insurance companies. Prior to Garn-St Germain, signed into law by President Reagan on 15 October 1982, S&Ls could only hold 5% of these deposits. Garn-St Germain had lifted all restrictions.
By the time the bottom fell out of Milkens Ponzi scheme, Keating alone had placed $250 million in now-worthless junk bonds to 20,000 Lincoln customers; thousands of elderly were stripped of their savings.
The total cost of the Lincoln bailout was $2.2 to 3 billion in taxpayers' money. According to FEC records, at least $110,000 of that money went directly to John McCain.

Charles Keating was sentenced to 10 years in prison for fraud, and served 5.
On 29 September 1989, a reporter asked John McCain about his ties to Keating, to which he replied: 


> You're a liar.... That's the spouse's involvement, you idiot. You do understand English, don't you?


 http://www.larouchepub.com/other/2002/2932mccain.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/r9W3x)

----------


## Firestarter

> In 1982, Vesco relocated to Cuba to become the financial adviser to dictator Fidel Castro. Vesco and Carlos Lehder Rivas arranged that Castro got a stake in the cocaine and marijuana business, in return for the use of Cuban airstrips to refuel their drug flights to the US. According to Ernest Volkman, by 1984, Castro had got a $20 billion cut of the growing Western Hemisphere dope trade.


 In 1987, in the US trial of Carlos Lehder Rivas, Robert L. Vesco was identified as his co-conspirator. Lehder was charged with smuggling 3.3 tons of cocaine into north Florida and Georgia from Colombia through the Bahamas from 1978 to 1980.

Charles Kehm testified on his conversation with Vesco.
Continental Airlines pilot, Eben Mann, admitted making 3 cocaine-smuggling flights for Lehder to Colombia in 1977-78 for $75,000 in cash.
Radio announcer, Russ O'Hara, said he began working for Lehder in 1978, as co-pilot on drug flights made by John Finley Robinson and Jack Carlton Reed.

The witnesses received immunity for their testimony: https://www.nytimes.com/1987/12/11/u...rug-trial.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/h3cfQ)


Vesco bought IOS in 1970 for less than $5 million, gaining control of an estimated $400 million in funds.

After he escaped the US to evade the charges brought against him, he first settled in Costa Rica, where he invested some $11 million to become “friends” with President José Figueres.
Vesco also befriended nephew of President Richard M. Nixon, Donald A. Nixon Jr., and gave $200,000 to the Nixon campaign illegally.
After Vesco started a machine guns factory, which included President Figueres’s son as a partner, a public and political outcry ensued, and in 1978 he was forced to leave for the Bahamas.
In the years that followed he hop scotched to several countries, including stops in Antigua and Nicaragua, before settling in Cuba.

Vesco eventually became an enemy of the Castro government, when he was accused of defrauding a state-run biotechnology laboratory run by Fidel Castro’s nephew, Antonio Fraga Castro, and sentenced to 13 years. This was about the production of the miracle medicine Trioxidal that would cure cancer, AIDS, arthritis and even the common cold.
I couldn’t find more information on Trioxidal…

After serving most of his time in a private cell, Vesco was quietly released in 2005 and continued to live a “simple” life.

Vesco died 23 November 2017, without ever facing charges in the US for crimes that included securities fraud, drug trafficking and political bribery: http://www.robertnovell.com/robert-v...march-16-2018/
(archived here: http://archive.is/5YsZv)


In 1991, convicted cocaine trafficker Carlos Lehder testified during Gen. Manuel A. Noriega's drug trial that Robert Vesco helped him ply the drug trade in Cuba and the Bahamas.
Lehder testified that the Cubans directed cocaine traffic through the Central American nation with the complicity of the Sandinista government.

Lehder stated that he first visited Cuba in 1981 to meet with Vesco and Raul Castro (Fidel’s brother) and he donated a plane to Raul Castro as part of a deal to allow the cartel to ship drugs through Cuba.
In 1982, Lehder became the cartel's "connection" for shipping drugs through Cuba.

Lehder testified that in 1984 he saw Vesco in Nicaragua with Manuel "Redbeard" Pineiro, the head of Cuba's intelligence service: http://articles.baltimoresun.com/199...co-cuba-lehder
(archived here: http://archive.is/xkRpH)


Fidel Castro's former bodyguard, Juan Reinaldo Sanchez, has also accused Fidel Castro of being involved in drug trafficking.

Sanchez claims that he once was told by Castro to “don’t record” an interview of several hours. Out of curiosity Sanchez put on the headphones to listen in on their conversation.
Gen. José Abrantes asked for Fidel’s authorisation to bring a Cuban “lanchero” (someone who smuggles drugs by boat) living in the US, as the “lanchero” would pay $75,000.
Fidel agreed with this scheme.

In 1986, Castro founded the MC Department (for Moneda Covertible: convertible currency), which traded in illegal and legal goods for “hard currency” from third parties, principally Panama.

Fidel used a warning light to alert the president of the court discreetly, whenever a session should be interrupted.
It has been rumoured that Gen. Arnaldo Ochoa’s death sentence and José Abrantes’ sentence to 20 years in prison were over drugs. After 2 years of detention, in 1991, Abrantes died of a reported “heart attack”: https://nypost.com/2015/05/03/former...t-double-life/
(archived here: http://archive.is/V2o5c)

See Fidel Castro shaking the hand of Juan Reinaldo Sanchez.

----------


## Firestarter

I found another good book; Dr. John Coleman – _Conspirators' Hierarchy: The Story of the Committee of 300_ (1992): https://ia801908.us.archive.org/18/i...mmittee300.pdf

It’s not (only) about drugs (as you can see from the title), but a surprising large part is about drugs….
In a top-secret paper of the _Royal Institute of International Affairs_ (RIIA), the plan is explained: 


> … having been failed by Christianity, and with unemployment on every hand, those who have been without jobs for five years or more will turn away from the church and seek solace in drugs. That is when full control of the drug-trade must be completed in order that the governments of all countries who are under our jurisdiction will have a MONOPOLY which we will control through supply…
> Drug-bars will take care of the unruly and the discontent, would-be revolutionaries will be turned into harmless addicts with no will of their own…


Coleman makes a strong case that the world is controlled by _The Committee of 300_, and that the drug-trade plays an important role. The Order of the Garter leads _The Committee of 300_.
The US is run by 300 families and Britain is run by 100 families. These families are intertwined through marriage, companies, and ties to the Black Nobility, Freemasonry, the Order of St. John of Jerusalem, etc.
This elite group are Gnostics, Cathars, members of the Cult of Dionysus, Osiris, Illuminism, and Bogomilism; and also calls itself the "Olympians".

The American elite grew wealthy from the China opium-trade: the Delanos, Forbes, Appletons, Bacons, Boylestons, Perkins, Russells, Cunninghams, Shaws, Coolidges, Parkmans, Runnewells, Cabots and Codmans. The Astors, Rockefellers, Spelmans, Vanderbilts and the Warburgs became rich from the liquor-trade.
The Oppenheimers of South Africa are higher in the world hierarchy than the Rockefellers.
Lord Beaverbrook, speaking for the Crown, came over from England to instruct these wealthy American families to invest in the WCTU.
Lord Halifax delivered _The Committee of 300_ orders to the British government during the Second World War. Halifax's son, Charles Wood, married a blood-relative of Lord Rothschild - Miss Primrose.

The BEIC-British government held the monopoly on the opium-trade, and made sure that only the elite of England benefitted. Many of their descendants became members of the _The Committee of 300_ (just as their forefathers sat on the _Council of 300_ that ran the BEIC).
The Matheson family was one of the "noble" families in the opium-trade. The Mathesons once loaned $300 million to China for real-estate investment; billed as a "joint-venture” between China and the Matheson Bank.

Almost 13% of the income of India under British rule came from the sale of Bengal opium to the British-controlled opium-distributors in China.
The _Opium Wars_ against China were designed to "put the Chinese in their place". The lucrative opium trade provided the British oligarchical families with billions, and left China with millions of opium-addicts.
In the period of 1791-1894, the number of licensed opium-dens in Shanghai rose from 87 to 663. Opium flow to the US was also increased.

The _Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank_ (headquartered in London) is in the middle of the opium trade through the TEJAPAIBUL company.
TEJAPAIBUL imports the chemicals needed in the heroin-refining-process into Hong Kong and it also supplies acetic anhydride to the Golden Crescent and Golden Triangle (Pakistan, Turkey and Lebanon). This is financed by the _Bangkok Metropolitan Bank_.
Stopping the heroin trade is childishly simple. Just check the factories that make acetic anhydride, an essential chemical component to refine heroin from opium, and follow the trail!

_The Committee of 300_ controls the British colony Canada through the Governor-General appointed by the Queen. _Trizec Holdings_, supposedly owned by the Bronfman family, is in reality the main Canadian asset of Queen Elizabeth. The Southeast Asian opium-trade is interlocked with the Bronfman-empire and traffics heroin to the US.
The _Mary Carter Paint Company_ was a joint Lansky-MI6 venture. Two _Eagle Star_ directors, top MI6 operatives Sir Kenneth Keith and Sir Kenneth Strong, took control of the Bronfman family shortly after WW II ended. Sirs Keith and Strong set up _Trizec Holdings_, and legitimated the Bronfman family.
Lord Sassoon was later murdered because he was skimming money and threatened to blow the whistle. Ray Wolfe was more presentable, and became the representative for the Bronfmans.
Canada is in fact the most used route to traffic heroin from the Far-East to the US; a secret carefully hidden by _The Committee of 300_.

The main countries involved in growing poppies (in 1992) and the coca-bush are: Burma, Northern China, Afghanistan, Iran, Pakistan, Thailand, Lebanon, Turkey, Peru, Ecuador, and Bolivia. Colombia is the main refiner of cocaine and the chief financial-centre of the cocaine-trade.
Heroin is trafficked into Europe through Corsica and then Monaco.
The Grimaldi family has been in the drug-smuggling-business for centuries. Because Prince Rainier got too greedy: his wife, Princess Grace, was murdered in a car "accident". The order was given by the _Committee Monte Carlo_ and _Propaganda Due_.

After Khomeini was put in power in Iran by the _The Committee of 300_, opium-production skyrocketed. By 1984, Iran's opium production exceeded 650 metric tons of opium per year.
William Buckley began sending back damning reports to the CIA in Langley about the opium-trade in the Golden Crescent and Pakistan. The US Embassy in Islamabad was firebombed, but Buckley miraculously escaped.
After his cover was blown, Buckley was sent back to Beirut. William Buckley was then kidnapped by agents of _The Committee of 300_ and brutally tortured and murdered.

The trend in making huge profits out of drugs was carried over into the 1960s by such "legal" drug merchants as Sandoz (makers of LSD) and _Hoffman la Roche_ (manufacturers of Valium). The cost to manufacture Valium is $3 per kilo (2.2 pounds); and then sold for $20,000 per kilo. The consumer has to pay $50,000 per kilo Valium. _Hoffman la Roche_ also produces Vitamin C for less than 1 cent a kilo and sells it for a profit of 10,000%.
When a friend of Coleman blew the whistle on the crimes of _Hoffman la Roche_, which had a monopoly, he was arrested and locked up in prison. His wife died in Switzerland of a reported “suicide”. He was eventually released to Britain – his life destroyed.

Jamaica's Gross National Product is mostly made up of sales of marijuana. The mechanism for the marijuana-trade was set up by David Rockefeller and Kissinger under the name – _Caribbean Basin Initiative_.

After graduating from Vanderbilt University in 1917, William Yandell Elliot was drafted by the Rothschild-Warburg banking-network. Elliot was responsible for Henry Kissinger’s meteoric rise to power as chief US advisor to _The Committee of 300_. 
In 1952, Kissinger was prepared for his task at the _Tavistock Institute_ by R.V. Dicks. By the mid-1960s, Kissinger had proved his worth and was placed in charge of a small group consisting of James Schlesinger, Alexander Haig and Daniel Ellsberg. Cooperating with this group was the chief theoretician of the _Institute of Policy Studies_ Noam Chomsky. Haig, like Kissinger, had worked for General Kraemer. When Kissinger was installed as National Security Advisor, Haig became his deputy.
Ellsberg, Haig, and Kissinger orchestrated Watergate to oust President Nixon for disobeying orders. Haig was the White House leak known as "Deep Throat".
See Henry Kissinger, President Nixon, Gerald Ford and General Alexander Haig, Jr.; 13 October 1973 (7 weeks before Gerald Ford would be sworn in as Vice President).


The disruption of South America and the US was a special assignment for Kissinger under the guidance of Lord Carrington (a top-ranking member of _The Committee of 300_).
Also involved were John Graham (a.k.a. Irwin Suall) of the _Anti-Defamation League_ (ADL). The ADL is effectively a British intelligence-operation. Suall is still (in 1992) a member of the super-secret British SIS.
Another important co-conspirator was Philip Agee, the so-called CIA "defector", not a member of the Committee, but its case officer for Mexico.

The Assassination Bureau in Europe and the US for _The Committee of 300_ to carryout high-level assassinations is absolutely real. A second assassination-bureau is located in Switzerland.

The _Bank of International Settlements_ and the IMF are basically clearing-houses for the drug-trade. The BIS helps the IMF make any country collapse by letting capital flow out of the country.
The BIS does it best to not “recognise” nor make any distinction between flight-capital and laundered drug-money.

----------


## kennypowers

In researching more of the Tejapaibul Banking and Finance involvement in the drug and arms trade, we find that more and more of that family is leaving Thailand taking up residence in the US and Canada. One of the sons is actively in the US news. Based out of Dallas, he (Ricky Tejapaibul, real name is Vorachai Tejapaibul) is still in the family finance business.  He is the CEO of venture and investment firms, Tech Wildcatters, Fox Capital, Angelerate, Tech Wildcatter Holdings, and Angel Element. All appear to be illegitimate businesses fronting for criminal activity. The BBB and State of Texas Comptroller have multiple complaints and violations for these businesses listed on their web site. He and his businesses have bad reviews on CheaterReport, iRateMyBoss, CheatLand, RipAndScam, RipOffReport, and yScam.

----------


## Firestarter

> In researching more of the Tejapaibul Banking and Finance involvement in the drug and arms trade, we find that more and more of that family is leaving Thailand taking up residence in the US and Canada.


 I really tried to find more information on how Tejapaibul is involved in the drug trade and money laundering of the profits.

The "best" results I found are from 3 books (PDFs) already posted in this thread, but these are very short on information on Tejapaibul...

----------


## Firestarter

Even before I started investigating this topic, I already knew about the CIAs involvement in the psychedelic drugs explosion of the 1960s by reading John Markss excellent book on MKULTRA.
That book is about mind control experiments in which illicit drugs are only a part.
I thought that in the context of this thread that book doesnt really fit in; its still an excellent book that includes information on the CIAs connection to drugs; John Marks  _The Search for the Manchurian Candidate: The CIA and Mind Control_ (1979): http://www.wanttoknow.info/mk/search...-candidate.pdf


Ive found another book that focuses on LSD, but its writers Lee and Shlain are too much of a fan of the psychedelic scene for my taste. They push the common conspiracy theory that it was LSD that started the protests against the war in Vietnam.
I think that these flower power protesters were more concerned with tripping out (ego trips) on psychedelic drugs, music and free sex (make love not war) than the dying Vietnamese and US soldiers. I dont believe at all that the psychedelic drugs caused the protests against the war in Vietnam to erupt

*Martin A. Lee, Bruce Shlain Acid Dreams; The Complete Social History of LSD: The CIA, The Sixties, and Beyond (1985): https://www.erowid.org/library/books...cid_dreams.pdf*

In 1938, Dr. Albert Hofmann first synthesized LSD (lysergic acid diethylamide) for Sandoz Laboratories in Basel, Switzerland.
In 1942, General William "Wild Bill" Donovan, chief of the Office of Strategic Services (OSS), the ClA's predecessor, assembled half a dozen American scientists to perform top-secret research to develop a speech-inducing Truth Drug for use in interrogations.
Various ways of administering Truth Drugs were tried on witting and unwitting subjects. The OSS injected it _into any type of food, such as mashed potatoes, butter, salad dressing, or in such things as candy_" and determined that the best approach was to inject the Truth Drug into a cigarette or cigar. Truth Drugs would either stimulate "a rush of talk" or made subjects so paranoid they hardly said a word.
From 1947 to 1953, the navy tried similar experiments in Project CHATTER. The navy experimented with mescaline as an interrogation agent when they learned of the mind control experiments by the Nazis at the Dachau concentration camp. Eventually some 1600 Nazi scientists were recruited in Project Paperclip, under supervision of the CIA.

In the late 1940S, the CIA experimented with narcohypnosis, in which a psychiatrist induced a trance after administering a mild sedative. Another technique involved 2 different drugs with contradictory effects: a heavy dose of barbiturates to knock the subject out; followed by a stimulant, usually a type of amphetamine. The CIA also experimented with ice pick lobotomies and other brain surgery via UHF sound waves. In the early 1950s, the CIA tried to make a microwave "amnesia beam" to destroy memory neurons. CIA operatives also experimented with magnetic fields, ultrasonic vibrations, and other forms of radiation on the brain.
During the early 1950S, US secret agents tried cocaine as a potential truth serum. They found that heroin could be used as an effective interrogation technique, because after they stopped giving it to addicts, they became willing to talk (to get drugs).
Deadly chemicals were developed to induce a heart attack or cancer without leaving a clue as to the actual source of the disease.
These experiments were first conducted under the project name BLUEBIRD that evolved into Operation ARTICHOKE in August 1951.

In 1951, the CIA first investigated LSD (acid). Suddenly lots of grants for LSD research were granted and funnelled through ClA-linked conduits. The CIA also studied the effects of: morphine, ether, Benzedrine, ethyl alcohol, and mescaline.
Favourable reports kept coming in, LSD supposedly unearthed secrets buried deep in the unconscious mind, but also caused amnesia during the effective period. Accurate information could not always be obtained because LSD distorted the memory to some degree.
From the mid-1950s through the early 1960s, the CIA used LSD as an aid in interrogation. LSD is colourless, odourless, and tasteless, and could therefore easily be secretly administered through food and beverage.
The intelligence agencies envisioned drugs for every conceivable circumstance: smart shots, memory erasers, anti-vitamins, knock-out drops, aphrodisiacs, drugs that caused headaches or uncontrollable twitching, drugs to induce cancer, a stroke or a heart attack without leaving a trace.
Almost all of the illicit drugs that appeared on the black market during the 1960s  including marijuana, cocaine, heroin, PCP, amyinitrate, mushrooms, DMT, barbiturates, laughing gas, and speed  had previously been tested, and in some cases refined, by CIA and army scientists. 

The CIA asked the Eli Lilly Company to synthesise acid. By mid-1954, Lilly had succeeded in breaking the secret formula held by Sandoz.
As LSD could break down behaviour patterns, this raised the possibility of brainwashing. The respected psychiatrist Dr. Ewen Cameron heavily sedated his victims, confined them to "sleep rooms", and had messages played over and over from speakers under their pillows. These experiments violated the Nuremberg Code for medical ethics by experimenting on unwitting subjects. Ironically, Cameron had been a member of the Nuremberg tribunal that sentenced many Nazis for similar war crimes.
The CIA enlisted the aid of the navy and the National Institutes of Mental Health (NIMH), which served as conduits for channelling money to Dr. Harris Isbell, who experimented with over 800 compounds, including LSD and other hallucinogens. Isbell was a long-time member of the Food and Drug Administration's Advisory Committee on the Abuse of Depressant and Stimulant Drugs. Isbell poisoned some of his victims  nearly all black inmates  with LSD for more than 75 consecutive days.
Dr. Paul Hoch gave LSD to psychiatric patients and then lobotomised them in order to compare the effects of acid before and after psychosurgery.
Robert Heath and his colleagues of Tulane University administered LSD to people and then subjected them to electronic brain stimulation via electrode implant.
The CIA also monitored the latest developments in LSD research worldwide. Drug specialists funded by the CIA made periodic trips to Europe for discussion.

In 1953, Dulles authorised Operation MKULTRA, the ClA's major mind control program during the Cold War. MKULTRA was the brainchild of Richard Helms, a high-ranking member of the Technical Services Staff (TSS). For a time both the TSS and the Office of Security (which directed ARTICHOKE) were engaged in parallel LSD tests.
Dr. Sidney Gottlieb, who ran the MKULTRA program, explained that they were investigating how to _modify an individual's behavior by covert means_". Gottlieb approved a plan to give acid to unwitting US citizens.
LSD could cause a person to act foolishly in public. The CIA could administer LSD to sabotage key meetings, speeches, etc.
One of the unwilling subjects, Dr. Frank Olson, died after he plunged headlong through a window from the tenth floor after he had been poisoned with LSD.
In 1953, tennis professional Harold Blauer was the victim of a drug study by a group of doctors working for the army at the New York State Psychiatric Institute. He died a few hours after receiving an injection of MDA.
In Operation MKULTRA, the CIA used terminal cancer patients as guinea pigs for testing knockout drugs and psychochemical weapons.

Two hundred officers assigned to the Chemical Corps school at Fort McClellan, Alabama, were given acid during their regular training program. In 1961, soldiers at Edgewood Arsenal were given LSD and confined to sensory deprivation chambers and then subjected to hostile questioning by intelligence officers.
By the mid-1960s, nearly 1500 military personnel had served as guinea pigs for LSD experiments. Vietcong POWs were also used to test LSD.
Psilocybin was given to 32 prisoners at the Massachusetts Correctional Institute in Concord. At least one member of Timothy Leary's research team took psilocybin with the prisoners while another observer took notes.
In the safe house experiments of George Hunter White that started in 1955, prostitutes spiked the drinks of their customers while CIA operatives observed, photographed, and recorded the results. They also explored the possibilities of using sex for espionage purposes.
The safe house experiments continued until 1963, when CIA inspector general John Earman accidentally stumbled across the clandestine testing program during a routine inspection of TSS operations. Earman recommended a freeze on unwitting drug tests, but deputy director for covert operations Helms defended the program.

From Hoffmann-La Roche the army obtained its first batch of a drug called quinuclidinyl benzilate (BZ). 
Clinical studies with BZ were initiated at Edgewood Arsenal in 1959 and continued until 1975. During this period some 2800 soldiers were exposed to the super hallucinogen BZ. BZ resulted in test subjects lapsing into a state of "semi-quiet delirium" and had no memory of their BZ experience.
BZ was better suited than LSD as a chemical warfare agent. BZ was cheaper, more reliable, and packed a stronger punch than LSD. Most important, BZ could be dispersed as an aerosol mist that would float with the wind across city or battlefield (unlike LSD).
According to CIA documents there are probably contingency plans to use BZ in the case of a major civilian insurrection either by releasing clouds of "madness gas" or spike the city's water supply.

After LSD was first introduced to the US in 1949, in less than a decade the drug had risen to a position of high standing among psychiatrists. LSD therapy was by no means a fad. More than a 1000 clinical papers were written on the subject, which included experiments on some 40,000 patients. The rate of recovery or improvement was higher with LSD therapy than with traditional psychiatric treatment like electroshock, lobotomy, and anti-psychotic drugs.
In May 1953, within a month after the CIA initiated Operation MKULTRA, Aldous Huxley tried mescaline for the first time at his home in Hollywood Hills, California, under the supervision of Dr. Humphry Osmond. Huxley became a propagandist for hallucinogenic drugs. In 1955, Huxley had his second mescaline experience, this time in the company of Captain "Cappy" Alfred M. Hubbard and Huxleys close friend philosopher Gerald Heard. Later that year, Huxley took his first dose of LSD with "Cappy". Hubbard even received special permission from Rome to administer LSD within the context of the Catholic faith. 
Timothy Leary tested prospective employees for the CIA and other organisations. When Dr. Humphry Osmond passed through Boston, Huxley took him to meet Leary.
The word psychedelic was coined as a marketing gimmick. LSD became the talk of the town in Hollywood and Beverly Hills in the late 1950s as various movie stars were dosed by their psychiatrists. Cary Grant was guided by Dr. Mortimer Hartmann and Dr. Oscar Janiger to take LSD.

Los Angeles psychiatrist Dr. Oscar Janiger gave psychedelics to various writers, actors, musicians, and filmmakers, including: Anais Nin, Andre Previn, Jack Nicholson, James Coburn, Ivan Tors, and Lord Buckley. Allan Ginsberg supplied mushroom pills to legendary jazz musicians Theolonius Monk and Dizzy Gillespie. Bob Dylan also entered a period of heave drug use.
Starting in 1965, John Lennon, George Harrison, Donovan Leitch, Keith Richards, and the Yardbirds were introduced to LSD. Lennon was inspired to write "She Said She Said" by a conversation in California with Peter Fonda during his second LSD trip.
Frank Zappa also promoted "freaking out". LSD was promoted by adverse publicity in the mainstream media.
The Mafia stepped in by setting up its own production and distribution networks for LSD.
It is impossible to understand the psychedelic culture without considering marijuana, as this was also widely used.

Throughout Europe cities became scenes for psychedelics. Amsterdam was the magic city where every drug was readily available. In 1965, the Provos took Amsterdam by storm, whose happenings anticipated the style of the San Francisco Diggers. Acid was also plentiful in London, Munich, Berlin (where hippies were called Gammler), Rome (with its capellones), Paris, Zurich, Madrid, the Greek Isles, and even in Prague...
By mid 1967 speed rivalled pot and acid as the most widely used substance in the area. Speed ravaged people mentally and physically and resulted in widespread malnutrition.
A drug subculture also thrived among US troops in Vietnam. 80% of American servicemen smoked pot. They also used plenty of heroin (15% of those who returned from Vietnam had become heroin addicts).
LSD was the most used drug. One type of acid was particularly popular - "orange sunshine". In the late 1960s and early 1970s orange sunshine turned up in all 50 states and numerous foreign countries, including Goa Beach in India, the mountains of Nepal, Indonesia, Australia, Japan, South Vietnam, Costa Rica, Israel, and even the ancient Muslim shrine of Mecca.
Some suspected that heroin was used by the government to pacify the young masses. This was allegedly set in motion in 1969, when Nixon initiated Operation Intercept to cut off the supply of marijuana from Mexico. During this shortage came the influx of heroin.

Billy Hitchcock made his family's 4000 acre estate in New York, available to Learys psychedelic clan for a nominal 500 dollar a month rent. One day NASA scientist Steve Groff joined the fun at Millbrook. Groff got some acid, and he provided samples of a secret drug developed by the military JB-118.
Hitchcocks specialty was setting up tax shelters and knew exactly what to do with the proceeds from the Brotherhood's missionary work. The cash was laundered through Bahamian slush funds in the same way professional criminals did it. Castle Bank had been set up by the CIA as to funnel money to a wide range of covert operations in the Caribbean.
Billy Hitchcock wasn't the only figure in the Mellon clan who rubbed shoulders with the intelligence community. A number of Mellons served in the OSS, notably David Bruce, the OSS station chief in London. Mellon family foundations have been used repeatedly as conduits for CIA funds. CIA director Richard Helms was even a frequent weekend guest of the Mellon patriarchs in Pittsburgh.
In 1969, Hitchcock's bagman Charles Rumsey was caught by Customs with $100,000 in cash. Rumsey fingered his boss, revealing that the money came from various Paravacini accounts in Switzerland. Customs officials alerted the IRS, which already had a thick file on Billy Hitchcock.

Thirteen agencies  including the FBI, CIA, BNDD, IRS, Customs, and the State Department  eventually cracked down on the Brotherhood. In August 1972, Operation BEL scored its first major victory when narcotics agents arrested 40 people in 3 states.
After the feds broke up the Brotherhood network in the early 1970s, Ronald Hadley Stark ended up with most of the money and property in his name. Stark knew a high-placed Tibetan close to the Dalai Lama. Stark was also in regular contact with officials at the US embassy in London. He even got their help in setting up his Belgian drug lab.
After he was granted immunity, Hitchcock testified in San Francisco before a grand jury on the Brotherhood LSD conspiracy. He named many key figures in the drug trade. He also identified the Swiss and Bahamian banks that were used to launder drug profits.
Scully got 20 years, Sand got 15, while Hitchcock received only a five-year suspended sentence and a $20,000 fine.

While the CIA had actually starting the youth of the world tripping out on acid, the antidrug campaign in turn was used to get rid of the leaders of radical politics.
The FBI shadowed John Lennon, Yoko Ono, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, and other rock stars, many of whom were prosecuted on drug charges. Rock stars were falling like dominos including Hendrix, Joplin, and Morrison.
In 1969, leader of the White Panther party in Michigan John Sinclair, was sentenced to 9 ½ years in prison for giving 2 joints to an undercover officer.
Black militant and antiwar organizer at Texas Southern University Lee Otis John-son was given a 30-year sentence after sharing a joint with a narc.
SDS militant Mark Rudd, who played a prominent role in the uprising at Columbia University, was fingered for drugs by an informant.
Police in Buffalo, New York, planted dope in a bookstore run by black anarchist Martin Sostre, who served 6 years in prison.
Even Timothy Leary got in trouble with the law. At one time, at forty-nine years of age, he faced a virtual life sentence. Then Leary escaped prison. He escaped to Afghanistan where he and his small group were taken into custody. On 17 January 1973, Timothy Leary stepped off a plane in Los Angeles.
Leary got off easy after he promised to collaborate with the feds. Leary was granted an early parole for good behaviour in 1976.


For more information on MKULTRA and COINTELPRO: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...ed-Individuals

----------


## Firestarter

It’s amazing that every time Donald Trump replaces somebody on his team, the new person is even worse than the scumbag that’s replaced...
On 7 December, President Donald announced that he would nominate William Pelham Barr for Attorney General. From 1991 to 1993 he had already been Attorney General in the George Bush Sr. administration.




> *Dois Gene “Chip” Tatum*, as a helicopter pilot for the US Army from 1982 to 1986, was involved in massive drug smuggling into the USA.
> His passengers included: William Barr; Buddy Young; Felix Rodriguez; Oliver North; Joe Fernandez; Manuel Noriega; Mike Harari.
> Tatum reported these illegal activities to his superiors in the army, his handlers in the CIA, the National Security Council, and various high ranking officials, including: George H.W. Bush; Oliver North; Don Gregg; William Barr; Felix Rodriguez; Joe Fernandez; Dewey Clarridge.


 
William Barr is a particularly sordid case. As George H.W. Bush’s most notorious insider, and as AG from 1991 to 1993, Barr stonewalled several investigations into CIA abuses; including BCCI and BNL CIA drug money laundering.

When George H.W. Bush became CIA Director in 1976, Barr joined the CIA’s “legal office” and worked alongside CIA criminals like Theodore “Ted” Shackley, Felix Rodriguez, and Thomas Clines, who were involved in the Phoenix Program and Golden Triangle narco-trafficking.
Barr was an important player in the Iran-Contra operation, simultaneously managing the operation while also “fixing” the legal end…

Whistleblower Rodney Stich, in his books “_Drugging America: A Trojan Horse”_ and “_Defrauding America: Dirty Secrets of the CIA and other Government Operations”_, exposed how these operatives participated in many criminal operations during the Bush and Clinton presidencies. William Barr used the name “Robert Johnson”.
Stich wrote: 


> before William Barr came to the Justice Department, he was an attorney with the Washington law firm of Shaw Pittman Potts & Trowbridge. This law firm represented BCCI for several years…Barr’s former law firm also represented B. Francis Saul II, a director and powerful shareholder in Financial General Bankshares, Inc. Financial later became First American Bankshares, a covert BCCI operation…Further, Barr had been legal counsel for the CIA, the same agency that was heavily involved with BCCI corrupt activities. He was CIA counsel during the time that George Bush was Director of the CIA.
> 
> (…)
> 
> Terry Reed had been in frequent telephone contact with the man he knew as Robert Johnson. Johnson directed the drug trafficking and drug money laundering, the training in Arkansas of Contra pilots and fighters, and authorized Reed to set up the CIA proprietary in Mexico. At a later date, Reed learned that Robert Johnson was really William Barr, appointed by President George Bush to be Attorney General of the United States.


When the CIA and the Justice Department connections and cover-up of BCCI were exposed by the Congressman Henry Gonzalez, then-FBI Director William Sessions (_not related to departing attorney general Jeff Sessions_) promised an investigation. This prompted Attorney General Barr, to remove Sessions on trumped-up ethics charges: https://www.globalresearch.ca/ciabus...eneral/5662609
(archived here: http://archive.is/B5fIq)


In March 1985, Tatum wrote in his “flight transcription” about meeting Noriega, Gov. of AK (Clinton) and Barr “concerning missing monies”.



Also see the letter to Chip Tatum, signed by George H.W. Bush, that authorises him to kill a liability, with the words “_If loss of life occurs (...) you shall be exempt and protected from prosecution_”.



See the interview of Chip Tatum by the late Ted Gunderson about George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Dan Lasaster´s involvement in drug trafficking and William Barr’s role.

----------


## Firestarter

*Lockerbie bombing*

There are very few sources on the internet on the Lockerbie bombing in which 270 people died that was blamed on Libya. Im not totally convinced that drugs was the motive, but I do believe that there was a cover-up.
It was no other special cover-up artist Robert Mueller who supervised the Lockerbie Bombing investigation in 1988


Shortly before take-off, FBI Assistant Director Oliver "Buck" Revell rushed out to the tarmac and pulled his son and daughter-in-law off the plane that would later crash. Revell had a relationship with Lt. Colonel Oliver North.

On 21 December 1988, a BKA surveillance agent watching the Pan Am flight's loading noticed that the "drug" suitcase was different from that used for all previous drug shipments. This one was a brown Samsonite case.
About an hour before takeoff he phoned in a report, saying something was wrong.

Tundergarth farmer Jim Wilson told relatives of Pan Am victims that he was present "_when the drugs were found_". He informed local police, who notified the Americans.

A member of a mountain rescue team recalled: 


> We arrived within two hours [of the crash]. We found Americans already there.


Tom Dalyell, a British MP, said: 


> Absolutely swarms of Americans [were] fiddling with the bodies.


The crash site was quickly bulldozed, destroying crucial forensic evidence, with an Army official maintaining a watchful eye at all times: http://constitution.famguardian.org/ocbpt/ocbpt_08.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/CKVb6)


In 1987, investigations into Iran-Contra found that al-Kassar was paid 1.5 million pounds by someone in the US government for arms to the Nicaraguan Contras.

In 1992, al-Kassar sold millions of dollars worth of arms to Croatia, Bosnia and Somalia, violating UN embargoes against these countries.

Was the bombing to protect the heroin and arms trafficking by intelligence asset _Monzer al Kassar__,_ an associate of Oliver North and Richard Secord?

On board Pan Am 103, on 21 December 1988, were Major Charles McKee, of the the US Defence Intelligence Agency in Beirut, and Matthew Gannon, CIA Deputy Station Chief in Beirut.
It has been reported that McKee and his team discovered evidence that the rogue CIA unit COREA, was involved in drugs with Monzar Al-Kassar: http://aangirfan.blogspot.com/2010/0...ut-heroin.html




> The Lockerbie bombing, investigated by amongst others Robert Mueller, was to cover-up a drug scandal: http://aangirfan.blogspot.nl/2010/01...es-mink-k.html


According to former Scotland's Justice Secretary Kenny MacAskill, there is indication that the CIA did the Lockerbie bombing.
MacAskill admits that _Megrahi was not the bomber_: http://aanirfan.blogspot.com/2017/07...eroin-cia.html


The Scottish cops investigating the 1988 bombing knew that US intelligence had offered $2 million (£1m) to the Crown's key witness (and his brother) in the Lockerbie trial - Tony Gauci. It still has not been disclosed whether the brothers accepted any money.
This should have been relayed to the defence attorneys before the trial of Abdelbaset Ali Mohmed al Megrahi, the Libyan serving 27 years for the bombing.

Another document, probably from the CIA, contains classified information about the MST13 timer which allegedly detonated the bomb. In 2007, in the appeal court, the Crown was still refusing to hand the material over to the defence (for national security reasons).

On 1 June 2000, the US government made a secret deal with a senior member of the Crown Office, Norman McFadyen, to not disclose certain information.
It looks like the right to a fair trial, of Megrahi, was breached.

Jim Swire, whose daughter Flora died in the tragedy, said: 


> It is shocking to me that if after 19 years of trying to get to the truth about who murdered my daughter, national security is being used as an excuse.


 (original version was deleted for some reason): http://web.archive.org/web/20080606064623/http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/news/display.var.1730667.0.0.php

----------


## Firestarter

To finish the story on the Lockerbie bombing...

The “Scottish trial” was held at Camp Zeist in the Netherlands (home of corruption and cover-ups). Abdelbaset Ali Mohmed al-Megrahi was sentenced to life in prison for the Lockerbie bombing.
Megrahi's appeal against his conviction was refused in March 2002 by 5 Scottish judges (again) at Camp Zeist.

Ulrich Lumpert, the Mebo AG engineer who testified on a key piece of evidence, admitted to lying in court and stealing the evidence  from his employer.

Several legal experts as well as the UN observer at the Lockerbie trial have challenged the verdict that convicted Megrahi.
At the beginning of 2003, Nelson Mandela asked for the intervention of the Western Christian churches in what he described as "a clear miscarriage of justice". 

In June 2007, Megrahi was granted permission to appeal against his life sentence for a second time.
On 10 August 2009, doctors reported that Megrahi had terminal cancer. Megrahi abandoned his second appeal in August 2009 after making a deal.

On 20 August 2009, Megrahi, who had served over 8½ years in prison, was pardoned on “compassionate grounds” and moved to Libya (so he was never found innocent).
Megrahi  died on 20 May 2012, 2 years and 9 months after his release: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdelbaset_al-Megrahi

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve read a relatively short book in Dutch on the VOC, NHM and the House of Orange as opium lords; Hans Derks – _Verslaafd aan opium; De VOC en het Huis van Oranje als drugsdealers_ (2015).
What it lacks in length it more than makes up in shock value! It is really an excellent summary of a much longer book by Hans Derks.
Should I be as “proud” as Hans Derks of the pioneering role the Dutch colonial Vereenigde Oostindische Compagnie (VOC) played in getting the world hooked on drugs?

Arab Muslims were the first to trade hallucinogenic products, including opium, for medical purposes (including for anesthesia).
The Portuguese that controlled Goa learned about opium from the Arabs, but never made it into a mass products (the fools!) and until the 16th-century opium was never a real problem.

The Dutch *Jan Huyghen van Linschoten* (1563-1611), while serving as the Protestant Archbishop in Goa, copied secret Portuguese nautical maps that enabled the British East India Company (EIC) and Dutch VOC to take over the Portuguese monopoly on trade with the East Indies. 
Van Linschoten, together with his friend Paludanus, published a bestseller in 1598, also translated to English, that included information on opium (called “amphioen” or “taryak” at that time).

At first the Dutch continued to trade in opium, starting at the latest *in 1620*, at the relatively small scale of the Portuguese until 1660. It is estimated that between 1640 and 1652, Batavia received only some 250 kilogram of opium annually from Surat.
In 1642, the VOC obtained a monopoly from the Sultan to import opium, while the population of the Sultanate was obliged to maintain a fixed number of pepper plants. Around this time VOC officials had the great idea to trade opium for pepper - the East India product with the highest priority until the 19th-century.
The VOC labelled their monopoly an “octroy”, which was defended by military force. The VOC introduced a passport system and if others were caught “smuggling” these goods (opium, spices, tin and cloth), they were confiscated and the “smuggler” severely punished.

*In 1663, the VOC started trafficking opium as a mass product* in the Malabar coastal region. VOC officials were also involved in some private opium selling. In 1676 the VOC got the exclusive opium import rights in Mataram, in 1678 in Cheribon and a bit later in Bantam (before the British EIC).
In the second part of the 17th century (the “Gouden eeuw”), the Dutch exported Bengal opium not only to the Malabar coast, but also to Southeast Asia (Malacca, Manila, Arakan or the East Indies archipelago), Ceylon, Maldive Islands, Gujarat (Surat, Cambay) and the Persian Gulf/Red Sea (Bandar Abbas, Hormuz or Jeddah). Bengal opium was the VOC’s second-largest profit-maker after raw silk.
This led directly to war and from 1680 to 1740 the amount of *junkies* coming to Batavia doubled from 10 to 20 per year.
According to official statistics, in 1667 the VOC exported only 1,173 kg; 1675 - 13,322 kg; 1691 - 43,500 kg; 1703 - 60,290 kg; and by the year *1715 - 79,968 kg*.
The whole of the 17th-century export to the East Indies from Bengal is estimated at 1.1 million kilograms; this rose to some 5.5 to 6.3 million kilograms in the 18th-century.

The new important man in the VOC opium game was *Jacob Mossel* (1704-1761). After he arrived in Batavia, the opium profits suddenly trebled from 512,000 to 1,415,00 guilders. After this succes, Mossel was chosen as the successor of Governor-General Van Imhofff, and established the *Amphioen Society* (AS, amphioen was another name for opium) in 1745 that was active until 1794.
Mossel took 40 shares AS for himself. To have been able to buy these shares, he must have “earned” an amazing 160,000 guilders in only 2 years (since he arrived in Batavia) that could only have come from opium. Jacob Cool (the “Court Jew of Van Imhofff”) originally possessed 30 AS shares, but had to leave 10 to his “favorites”.
To exploit the opium to the utmost, the AS introduced a lease on smoking prepared opium (madat) in districts outside Batavia at the end of 1746. But the opium income actually decreased, because corruption increased.
The AS became the “society” that made all the profits, while the VOC did all the work. The VOC-colonial state remained responsible for the import of opium and the military security in the whole archipelago at the cost of the “taxpayer”. The AS received the opium from the VOC for 1125 guilders per chest and could sell it for 1375 guilders (a profit of more than 22%)...

Most of the wealthy AS shareholders lived in the Netherlands.
An important participant in the Amphioen Society was “stadhouder” *Willem IV*, who had become a Knight of the Garter in 1733 (and called himself Prince of Orange), who acquired 30 shares AS in 1748. He was promised that by taking this share, in 1755 he would already be 200,000 guilders richer, when the octroy of the AS expired.
Every time the octroy was renewed, Willem IV and his “stadhouder” successor, *Willem V*, would receive an enormous amount of opium money, e.g. 1.2 million guilders in 1795. All shareholders together pocketed a total of about 13 million guilders; an amount comparable to a present value of about a billion guilders. Willem V made a fortune through the Amphioen Society.
See Willem V, who after being born in 1748, became a Knight of the Garter in 1752.


Because of this remarkable construction, the VOC got weaker. This was followed by the Dutch–English war in 1795, in which Ceylon was lost and the Napoleonic wars in which the Netheralands lost its independence. There was even a large opium debt owed to the EIC and the British easily conquered Java and took over the rest of the East Indian archipelago.
To avoid a transfer into British hands, the Dutch government took over all the VOC shares (a nationalisation of the private VOC) at the cost of the taxpayer.

Another interesting opium family are the Van Hogendorps. The patriarch *Willem van Hogendorp* (1735-1784) first lost his fortune through investments in the EIC. He then went to the East Indies with his own ship and made a substantial fortune by “officially” smuggling opium. On his return trip to a retire in Holland, he drowned near the Cape of Good Hope because he had overloaded the ship with too much gold on board.

In 1802, Willem V made a deal with Napoleon after he escaped to England.
During the French occupation, *Governor-General Daendels* (1808-1811) rationalised the distribution of opium and tried to stimulate its consumption by establishing government opium dens. The opium income of the state multiplied nearly 10 times in 1804 and more than doubled in less than 2 years (1809-1810).
Willem’s second son, *Gijsbert Karel van Hogendorp* (1762-1834), became a lawyer and a real “hero” of the Dutch monarchy. After the planned defeat of Napoleon, in 1813 Gijsbert Karel and 2 associates staged a coup to establish the Dutch kingdom with Willem VI crowned *King Willem I*, who had become a Knight of the Garter in 1814, and Gijsbert Karel van Hogendorp as his prime minister.
Often overlooked in this “heroic tale” is that Willem’s eldest son, *Dirk van Hogendorp*, ultimately became a general in Napoleon’s army. Dirk even appears in Napoleon’s testament!

In 1824, King Willem I founded the Koninklijke *Nederlandsche Handel-Maatschappij*, NHM (Royal Dutch Trading Company) to take over the looting role of the Amphioen Society. Willem I explained about the NHM: 


> … its aim is to integrate all branches of industrious activities into one whole, of which the NHM is the nucleus; the Chambers of Commerce, the factories and the agricultural committees are the main branches of this whole …


The Dutch taxpayer had to guarantee a net profit to the NHM of 300,000 guilders annually. King Willem I bought 4 million shares, but was the only one to take his money back quickly, and *doubled* his investment within 13 years. He also took out 1.3 million too much from the NHM in 1830.
While the NHM initially made a profit of 37 million per year, in a few years’ time only 24 million were left.

The Royal NHM was the state opium dealer for a lease *of* only 2.6 – 3 million guilders annually and 2/7th of the net profit. From 1847-1849 the total opium income of the Dutch colonial state was 6.7, 6.5 and 6 million guilders respectively. The NHM even reached into China, the largest market for opium. By the 1850s, the opium income constituted 16.8% of the revenue collected in the Indies. Between 1860 and 1910 this level was more or less maintained at an average of 15%.
The NHM under a lucrative contract could also buy other goods (including meat, wheat and flour) and sell them for a profit of 16%. 
Until 1921, the head of state King/Queen got a weekly report from the President of the NHM. Later the NHM evolved into the ABN Bank, now part of ABN Amro Bank that still has a warm relationship with the Dutch Royal family.

In 1827, the Netherlands concluded a contract with the Chinese captain Tan Hang Kwee to start tin mining on Billiton, starting with 300 laborers. The Chinese miners were kept enslaved by opium. The House of Orange not only made money from the tin but also from the opium. The Chinese sub-farmer had to buy a fixed quantity of opium every month for much higher than market prices.
In 1852, *Prince Hendrik* (1820-1879), brother of King Willem III, wanted to invest in the tin mines on Biliton to found the private *Billiton Mining Company (BM)*. John Loudon became Hendrik´s representative. The stupidity of the greedy House of Orange is unbelievable since they already had the highly rewarding 1827 contract from which at least a profit of 100,000 guilders per year would be gained from the Chinese labor.
Many Chinese miners died, in the months of February and March 1860 alone, some 700 Chinese miners died, mainly from beriberi (caused by thiamine deficiency).

In 1884 the Dutch journal for the medical profession was very positive about cocaine with an estimated price of 9,000 Dutch guilders per kilo. The Netherlands started *coca plantations on Java* around 1885.
A quick calculation shows that this leads to an annual turnover of 1.53 billion Dutch guilders!

In 1898, the German *Bayer Pharmaceutical Products* also produced heroine.


Parallel to the Opium Factory, a Cocaine Factory was established. In 1900, in Amsterdam the *Nederlandsche Cocaïne Fabriek (NCF)* was founded by the Koloniale Bank in which the Royal NHM owned a stake.
The NCF became the largest cocaine factory in the world. It even expanded to other products like codeine, benzedrine (amphetamine), efedrine, and developed the fully synthetic cocaine, novocaine. From 1932 onwards, the NCF also processed raw opium into morphine. Around that time several South American countries became large producers of coca leaves.
During the Anglo-American-Dutch funded Nazi occupation in World War II, the NCF received 165 tons of raw opium for free, and it could charge its processing costs to the state. The NCF realised fabulous profits on its morphine during the war. Soon after the war AKZO Nobel bought the company for an undisclosed amount. How much loot went to Queen Wilhelmina?

The performance of this cocaine industry impressed Merck USA so much that it started its own coca plantation on Java with great success in the 1930s.
The American John Cushing, employed in his uncles’ James and Thomas H. Perkins Company of Boston, acquired his wealth from smuggling Turkish opium to Canton (1812). In 1830, the Perkins Company merged with Russell and Co of the *grandfather of President Franklin Roosevelt* that was “the third-largest opium dealer on the China coast”. In one of those strange coincidences, the Van Rosenvelt family had first come to America from the Netherlands between 1638 and 1649.

Hans Derks – _History of the opium problem. The assault on the East, ca. 1600 – 1950_ (2012), 39.5 MB: http://www.oapen.org/search?identifier=1000347

----------


## Firestarter

*Tata, drugs, JP Morgan and Fabians*

Because of my experiences in the outsourcing of my department at the ABN AMRO bank to TCS, I first investigated the Tata family.
Because most of the links in my post about Tata’s connection to George Soros were deleted from the internet, I decided to continue my investigation: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6329206

The Tatas have been linked to the Fabian Society and drugs for more than a century.
The Tatas have been connected to the drug trafficking David Sassoon, Sons & Co.

On 22 March 1887, opium dealers of David Sassoon, Sons & Co., and Ruttonjee Dadabhoy Tata of Tata & Co petitioned the Hongkong Legislative Council: 


> The humble petition of Shellim Ezekiel Shellim, of the firm of David Sassoon, Sons & Co., Jacob Silas Moses, of the firm of E. D. Sassoon & Co., Ruttonjee Dadabhoy Tata, of the firm of Tata & Co., Marcus David Ezekiel, of the firm of Abraham, Ezekiel & Co., Mahomedbhoy Khetsey, of the firm of Tharia Topan, Jafferbhoy Khetsey, of the firm of Jairazbhoy Peerbhoy & Co., and Hormusjee Meherwanjee Mehta, of the firm of Framjee Hormusjee & Co., all of Victoria in the Colony of Hongkong, for and on behalf of the Opium Importers and wholesale Opium Merchants of the said Colony.


 https://www.legco.gov.hk/1886-87/h870325.pdf
(archived here: http://archive.is/tBmO6) 

The Jewish Sassoon family, originated from Baghdad (Iraq) before moving to Bombay (India) and then China, England, and other countries.

The Sassoon family was heavily involved in shipping and producing opium in China and India and the family were friends with later King Edward VII. 
In 1844, Elias David Sassoon (1820–1880) was the first of the family to go to China. He later returned to Bombay, and established E. D. Sassoon in 1867, with offices in Hong Kong and Shanghai.
His brother, Albert Abdullah David Sassoon (1818–1896) ran the firm after his father’s death.

David Sassoon's son Arthur Abraham David Sassoon (1840-1912) married Louise Perugia, whose brother-in-law was Leopold de Rothschild (1845-1917).
David's grandson, Sir Edward Albert Sassoon (1856-1912), married Aline Caroline de Rothschild (1885-1908), daughter of Baron Gustave de Rothschild: https://guide-to-the-archive.rothsch...sassoon-family

----------


## Firestarter

The Nederlandsche Cocainefabriek (NCF), Dutch Cocaine Factory, was established In Amsterdam by the Koloniale Bank (Colonial Bank) on 12 March 1900. The NCF legally produced drugs until the early 1960s  cocaine, morphine, heroin and novocaine. The coca plants came from the Dutch East Indies.
In 1902 the factory on the Schinkelkade was expanded. Around 1909 a new cocaine factory was built at the Duivendrechtsekade, which was gradually expanded. 


The NCF initially benefited from the First World War because major competitor Merck from Germany no longer had access to some markets and had diffulty getting the raw material.
Even though the neutral Netherlands claimed an export ban for medicines during the First World War, the NCF received an exemption for this and made a huge profit. Later in the war, the NCF had problems keeping their profits at the same high level because of the war.

The NCF sold cocaine to Burroughs Wellcome that sold it to British soldiers to turn them into addicted fighting machines.
Burroughs Wellcome sold cocaine in pills with the name Forced March since 1890. 


The Dutch Opium Act of 1919 prohibitted the production of cocaine, except by licensed companies. This was even more restricted by the Opium Act in 1928.
This gave the NCF an advantage, because it simply got the permission to produce cocaine, and other drugs, legally (for medical purposes).

During WW II, the NCF also sold amphetamines for German soldiers.

In 1963, the NCF was taken over by Koninklijke Zwanenberg Organon (KZO) from Apeldoorn. This meant the end of the NCF as an independent company: https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/x...e-manufacturer
(archived here: http://archive.is/EZD5e)

The story of the NCF finally got some publicity after Conny Braam researched this not widely known history and published a novel on it, also translated into English  _The cocaine salesman_ (2009). After that she gave interviews to boost the sale of her book.
According to Braam, between 1914 and 1918 the NCF exported an average of 30,000 kilos of cocaine annually.

See the following interview in Dutch, with English subtitles.
In my opinion, the most interesting part of the video is that Braam tells about the involvement of the Dutch Royal family and Nederlandsche Handel-Maatschappij (NHM), controlled by Queen Wilhelminan, and also tells that the Dutch Royal family had been in the opium trade...



After this interview, Conny Braam was discredited in the wonderful Dutch media, over supposedly making false claims.

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve tried to find better information on the Nederlandsche Cocainefabriek (NCF), Dutch Cocaine Factory, than Conny Braam, who wrote a novel on it, but didn’t find any.
Hans Bosman was given a PhD in 2012 for the report to discredit Braam’s research.

Bosman presents tables and figures, with estimated numbers, to “prove” once and for all that the NCF was never the largest cocaine producer in the world. According to Bosman the NCF, with 2 locations where factories were built (in 1900 in Amsterdam and in 1909 in Ouder-Amstel), from 1910 to 1917 could produce a maximum of 750 and after that 1,500 kg of cocaine per year.
In 1931, the drugs factory at the Duivendrechtsekade was expanded to produce a a maximum of 5 kg morphine and codeine per day (more than 1800 kg/ year).

It´s amazing how Bosman could present information on this interesting topic, in such a boring way!
Bosman is really, really independent, as he was a manager reponsible for the production of hard drugs at both the NCF and Verenigde Pharmaceutische Fabrieken N.V. (VPF, the company that was previously named Bonnema) from 1960 to 1973.

From the late 1880s onwards, the coca plant was cultivated on a commercial scale on Java.
By 1908, Java had taken over from Peru as the larges coca producer in the world (respectively 4,500 and 4,400 kg in 1908).
By 1913, Java produced 14,500 kg per year (compared to 4,100 kg in Peru).
See the origins for the cocaine manufactured worldwide, 1892-1930.


Most of the Java coca was exported to and sold in Amsterdam.


Then Bosman argues with estimated numbers that the biggest cocaine producing countries in the world were Germany (60% of the world cocaine) and the USA (ca 25%).


According to Bosman, the German  Merck, Darmstadt, produced an average of almost 7,000 kg annually in 1912-1914 and 1,700 kg in 1918. In 1915 and 1916 Merck produced less than 750 kg, which Bosman “ignores” in his text.


Interesting to note is that the recipe for the world famous Coca Cola, from it inception in 1886 to 1903 included coca leaves (the raw material to produce cocaine).

In November 1909, the Koloniale Bank acquired 84% of the shares of the Soekamadjoe plantation on Java, where the coca for the NCF was cultivated.
Hans Bosman does present information on the shareholders and board of directors of the NCF, but sadly missing is this type of information of its parent company - the Koloniale Bank. Bosman doesn´t even mention that the Queen Wilhelmina controlled Nederlandsche Handel-Maatschappij owned a stake in the Koloniale Bank. In 1949, the Koloniale Bank N.V. changed its name to Cultuur- Handel- en Industrie-Bank (Cultuurbank) N.V.
The Nederlandsche Handel-Maatschappij is only mentioned once, on the Board of the Coca Producers Association (Coca Producenten Vereniging, CPV) that was established on 7 October 1925 (that also included the Koloniale Bank).

In 1931, the Dutch government tried and failed to get a cocaine monopoly for the NCF through a quota plan under supervision of the League of Nations.

The profit achieved by NCF was excellent as a percentage of the NLG 12,000 shareholders capital.
In 1902-1908, its profit margin was a whopping 41%
In 1910-1914, its profit margin was a respectable 20%
In 1915-1920, World War I and its aftermath, its profit margin was close to 100%!
In 1928, its profit margin was at an all time high.
In 1939, NCF profit jumped because of World War II. In 1943, the Nazi government made a policy to boost the profits of the NCF.


As the paper by Bosman is filled with estimates I found it interesting to look at how he did this (to conclude that the NCF was worldwide a relatively small cocaine producer).
He estimates the quantities of cocaine sold by NCF for the period 1902-1930, by taking the profits made and by including sales volume and prices, manufacturing costs and overheads, determined the amount.
This would only be reliable if there was no creative bookkeeping or some intermediary company that made even more profit than the NCF.
This becomes even more doubtful, as Bosman admits that no data are available for the quantity of coca leaves shipped to NCF in the period 1902-1908.

One of the strange thing in the numbers presented, is that Bosman assumes that tonnes of coca leaves were stocked in Amsterdam (instead of made into cocaine).


In the early 1960s both NCF and VPF became part of the multinational Koninklijke Zwanenberg Organon (KZO), later Akzo (now Akzo Nobel), that produced opiates under the name Diosynth.
From 1960 on, Turkey became the main source of poppy straw, the raw material for VPF’s opiate business. When Turkey, in 1972 abandoned poppy cultivation, until 1976 Diosynth couldn´t buy sufficient raw material.

It takes until the Appendix before Bosman explicitely attacks Conny Braam´s book. It´s dubious at best in a report to become PhD to attack a “novel” for no other reason than the adverse publicity. As Braam founded what she said on sources, in my opinion Bosman should have attacked the sources instead of Braam.
One of the claims by Braam is that in WW II the NCF sold amphetamine to the German army. Bosman states with authority that the NCF never manufactured amphetamine. Bosman does admit that starting in 1937, the NCF produced racemic ephedrine (that is similar to amphetamine).
He doesn´t explicitelt mention whether the NCF sold racemic ephedrine to the German army...

Hans Bosman – _The History of the Nederlandsche Cocaïne Fabriek and its Successors as Manufacturers of Narcotic Drugs, analysed from an International Perspective_ (2012): https://chg.kncv.nl/history

----------


## Firestarter

In 1983, our wonderful media published big stories on the trial of Klaus Barbie (the Butcher of Lyon), who was sentenced to life in prison.
In my opinion Barbies remarkable career since the end of WW II, is more interesting than the crimes he did during...

In the spring of 1947, US Army Counterintelligence Corps (CIC) agent Robert S. Taylor (stationed in Munich) recruited Klaus Barbie, the one-time Gestapo Chief of Lyon. The CIC used none other than the Ratlines of Licio Gelli (later the grandmaster of P2) to let Barbie escape to South America.
In 1965, the West German foreign intelligence agency BND recruited Barbie under the codename "Adler".

Stefano della Chiaie testified that Barbie helped to organise an alliance of military leaders and cocaine barons to overthrow Bolivias democratically elected government in the 1980 so-called Cocaine Coup that was obviously tied to Operation Condor. The group called itself the Fiances of Death and was in close contact with Argentine intelligence.
On 17 June 1980, 6 of Bolivias biggest drugs traffickers met with the military conspirators to make a deal that included the cocaine trade. The cousin of cocaine baron Roberto Suarez, Luis Arce-Gomez, also recruited terrorists associated with Gelli, like the Italian Stefano della Chiaie. 

In the first stages of the coup, the Fiances of Death caught labour leader Marcelo Quiroga, who had tried to indict former military dictator Hugo Banzer on drug and corruption charges. Quiroga was tortured by experts from Argentinas Mechanic School of the Navy. His castrated and mutilated corps was found a couple of days later.
In Bolivia, Barbie, was known as Klaus Altmann, see his military ID.


Bolivia now ensured a reliable flow of coca to Colombias Medellin cartel, of which a large portion was smuggled as cocaine into the US.
According to Argentine intelligence officer Leonardo Sanchez-Reisse, in the early 1980s Roberto Suarez invested more than $30 million drug money in various paramilitary operations, including the Contra forces.
Argentine intelligence officers, including Sanchez-Reisse and other Fiances of Death, trained the Contras.

In Japan, war criminals like _yakuza_ gangsters Yoshio Kodama and Ryoichi Sasakawa were set free and given important positions in Japanese politics. In the 1960s, Kodama and Sasakawa joined forces with Rev. Sun Myung Moon and dictators Chiang Kai-shek of Taiwan and Park Chung Hee of South Korea, to create the World Anti-Communist League (WACL).
Moon was a guest at Reagans first inauguration, and later paid Reagan and George H.W. Bush, to speak for his organisation.
Barbie reportedly also collaborated with Rev. Moons Unification Church to organise terror operations in South America.

After Bolivias cocaine government crumbled, Barbie was finally handed over to French authorities to be sentenced for war crimes in 1983 (he died in 1991): https://consortiumnews.com/2013/06/0...-toward-today/
(archived here: http://archive.is/suhYC)


According to David Yallop´s In Gods Name, Klaus Barbie with Gelli had also been selling arms to various South American countries and Israel (!):


> From 1965, Barbies activities in Bolivia had included arms deals not only on behalf of Bolivia but also for other right-wing South American regimes and Israel. It was through such arms deals that Klaus Barbie, an unrepentant member of the SS, and Licio Gelli became business partners: Barbie, who between May 1940 and April 1942 was responsible for the liquidation of all known Freemasons in Amsterdam, and Licio Gelli, the Grand Master of Masonic Lodge P2.

----------


## Firestarter

*Barbie, Rauff, Merex, Felix Rodriguez*

To finish the story on Klaus Barbie...
Nazi war criminals Walter Rauff and Barbie actively participated in Operation Condor.

Klaus Barbie worked for the Dulles faction of US intelligence in Germany until 1951, when he was shipped to Argentina and finally to Bolivia.
In 1964, when Bolivian dictator Víctor Paz Estensoro was replaced in a coup organised by Gen. René Barrientos Ortuno, Barbie was placed in charge of Bolivian internal security forces, which carried out counterinsurgency operations.
Barbie started the Estrella Company, which sold bark, coca paste, and assault weapons to former SS officer Friedrich Schwendt in Lima, Peru. Schwendt also worked with Walter Rauff in Chile. Schwendt and Barbie formed shipping company Transmaritania, that also made millions of dollars from cocaine. They bought their weapons via the Merex weapons company located in Bonn, West Germany of Gerhard Mertins and Hitler’s bodyguard Otto Skorzeny.

Rauff had been the head of the Milan Sicherheitsdienst (SD), which made him the chief SS security officer for northwest Italy. Rauff assisted SS Gen. Karl Wolff in the Operation Sunrise peace negotiations with Allen Dulles, who was the chief of the Office of Strategic Services (OSS) in Switzerland.
Needless to say, Rauff was never punished for his war crimes, but in 1948 was placed Damascus, Syria where he became advisor to the secret police and chief bodyguard of the President. In 1949, the rat-lines arranged his transfer to Ecuador, after which he settled in Chile. After the Pinochet coup in 1973, Rauff became one of the key advisors to Chile's DINA. 

In 1966, the World Anti-Communist League (WACL) was formed in South Korea. William F. Buckley, Jr. was instrumental in its creation.
That same year, WACL funded Aginter Press as a front for OAS terrorists and other European fascists. It was headquartered in Lisbon, and headed by former OAS agent Guerin-Serac. In 1965-71, Cuban exile groups led by Guillermo and Ignacio Novo, and Orlando Bosch, were involved in acts of terror and assassination. In December 1974, Orlando Bosch, Guillermo Novo, and Dionisio Suárez travelled to Chile to offer their services to Pinochet.
Contreras ordered the assassinatopn of former Allende Minister Orlando Letelier. Townley and another DINA agent, Armando Fernandez Larios, obtained false passports and US visas, and on 21 September 1976 assassinated Letelier in Washington DC.

In March 1976, Argentine Army commander Gen. Jorge Videla carried out a coup in Argentina. The new military junta, that included the father of Queen Maxima (Zorreguieta) of the Netherlands, launched the "Dirty War" in which between 1976 and 1983 an estimated 30,000 disappeared. 
In September 1976, a two-month "Condor training course" started for agents from Chile, Uruguay, and Argentina at the SIDE office in Buenos Aires.

In October 1976, the Fascist International was formed in Rome.
The attendees included representatives of the CORU, Nazis, OAS terrorists, Blas Piñar's Fuerza Nueva, the Argentine AAA, and Italian fascists including the Italian Ordine, Spain's Guerillas of Christ the King (founded by Blas Piñar), the Associación Anticommunista Ibérica, Alianza Anticommunista Apostólica, and the Paladin group (headed by Skorzeny until he died in 1975).

After the 1980 Bologna train station bombing in which over 80 people were killed, Italian fascist Stefano Delle Chiaie fled to Bolivia.
In 1980, another coup was staged in Bolivia, organised by Gen. Luis Arce Gómez, who hired Delle Chiaie and Klaus Barbie. General García-Meza became the new Bolivian dictator. Barbie was chosen as chief of the internal security division, and Delle Chiaie would arrange support for the regime from Argentina, Chile, South Africa, and El Salvador.

In December 1984, Contra leader Adolfo Calero was in Chile. In late 1984, Oliver North asked the Pinochet regime to deliver British-made Blowpipe missiles to the Contras (so again Britain made a nice profit!). Chile offered 48 missiles, launchers, and training “on a no-cost basis".
North also arranged for Merex International Arms to deliver ammunition to the Contras. Merex had a branch office in Savannah, Georgia. At the time Combat Military Ordinances Ltd. was located at this address, controlled by CIA agent James P. Atwood. Among Atwood's collaborators were Walter Rauff, Klaus Barbie, and Friedrich Schwendt.

Klaus Barbie has also boasted that he participated in the capture and execution of arguably the most legendary revolutionary of the 20th century, Che Guevara.
See Guevara with the drug trafficking terrorist, CIA officer Felix Rodriguez, shortly before he was murdered in Bolivia.


Nestor Sanchez was one of the key Dulles operatives that played a role in Operation Condor and the Contra support operation. In 1984-85, with George H.W. Bush's approval, Cuban-born CIA agent Felix Rodriguez was introduced to Sanchez to plan death-squad operations in El Salvador against the guerrillas, and to supply the Nicaraguan Contras: https://larouchepub.com/other/2005/3...on_condor.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/Liq7u)


In 1953, Otto Skorzeny became a military advisor to Egyptian President Mohammed Naguib and recruited former SS and Wehrmacht officers to train the Egyptian Army. He later became an adviser to Egypt’s President Gamal Abdel Nasser.
In the 1950s, he also trained Palestinians in guerrilla tactics and was the mastermind behind early false flag terrorist attacks in support of the state of Israel.
One of his trainees was Yasser Arafat, the enemy of the Palestinians, who was made leader of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).

In 1962, Skorzeny was recruited by the Mossad Israeli Intelligence agency where he worked with Avraham Ahituv and Rafi Eitan. Skorzeny spied on Egypt for the Mossad..
He also assassinated German rocket scientist Heinz Krug, who was working for Egypt, and mailed a letter bomb which killed 5 at the Egyptian military rocket site Factory 333.

Skorzeny made many trips to Argentina, where he became an advisor to Argentinean President Juan Perón and bodyguard to his wife Eva Perón: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=30#p5586

----------


## Firestarter

Through the Freedom of Information Act 184 pages of contracts were obtained between the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) and producers of documentaries, reality shows, and dramas.
In some situations, the DEA cherry picks cases, which form the basis for fictional and factual productions that makes them look good.

The contracts show that the DEA has near-total control over these productions.
See some excerpts from the contracts: 


> DEA supervisors on the scene shall have the final say in approving any filming during real-time law enforcement operations.
> 
> Producer agrees to abide by DEAs requests to modify, delete or otherwise change an image or sound for any of the purposes identified in this paragraph.
> 
> Producer will not broadcast the Program, without first allowing a senior DEA official to review the Program and make the determinations described in paragraph 5.


DEA supported dozens of projects, including; Cops and Coyotes; Drugs Inc.; Gangsters: Americas Most Evil; Canada drug kingpin;
Pure; The Notorious Mr. Bout; Declassified: Untold Stories of American Spies.
The DEA even worked with the US government-funded Middle East Broadcasting Network.

The DEA refused to release the contracts from: Breaking Bad; Narcos; Finding Escobars Millions; Battle Zone: The Origins of Sicario.
Even though reports show that these employed DEA employees as consultants.
The DEA claimed that they couldnt find the records for Breaking Bad.

The makers of Lethal Cargo were only permitted to interview one DEA employee, and werent allowed to talk about several topics, including: _Information relating to the production and consumption status of a country and that countrys law enforcement approach to drug trafficking;
the port of Valencia as an ingress point for cocaine;
the Nigerian mafia as couriers_.

As a consequence of these contracts, these productions tell the story that the DEA are heroes, who are fighting the bad guys who threaten American society.
According to author Doug Valentine: 


> Positive P.R. is more important [to the DEA] than accurate portrayal.
> Its propaganda B.S. pure and simple.
> 
> I talk a lot about the myth of the hero. They want to portray themselves as heroes on a noble cause. They demand total control over the narrative.


 https://www.mintpressnews.com/contra...ctions/258888/

----------


## Firestarter

> President Trump nominated Elaine L. Chao (born in Taiwan) to Secretary of Transportation, which the Senate confirmed by a vote of 93-6 (her husband Senator Mitch McConnell didn’t refrain from voting…).
> Elaine Chao has earlier served as a Reagan administration official and secretary of labor in the George W. Bush cabinets (from 2001 to 2009). Elaine Chao is also a member of the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR).


FOIA-released records show how Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao and her husband Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell prioritises requests from Kentucky – home state of McConnell, where he´s running for reelection in 2020.

Secretary Chao “met at least 10 times” with politicians and business leaders from Kentucky at the requests of McConnell’s office.
The Transportation department has even established a special liaison, Chao’s chief of staff, Kentucky resident, Todd Inman, “_to help with grant applications and other priorities…paving the way for grants totaling at least $78 million for favored projects as McConnell prepared to campaign for reelection_”.

Inman worked on McConnell’s campaigns in 2008 and 2014 and then became the deputy state director for Donald Trump’s 2016 campaign in Kentucky.

Starting in April 2017, Inman and Chao met annually with a delegation from river port of 59,809 people Owensboro, with long connections to McConnell, where they discussed 2 projects — upgrading road connections to a riverport and reclassifying a local parkway as an Interstate spur, which could make more businesses locating in Owensboro.

Owensboro submitted its first grant application for “FASTLANE” in the final months of the Obama administration. Career DOT staff rejected the application.
Finally, in 2018, it was resubmitted the 3rd time. In December, city officials held a news conference to celebrate the $11.5 million federal award.

McConnell asked Owensboro’s mayor to set up a luncheon with business and political leaders for his 2020 reelection campaign at which McConnell claimed credit for delivering the grant: “_How about that $11 million BUILD grant?
It’s done a lot to transform Owensboro, and I was really happy to have played a role in that_”.

In December 2017, Boone County Judge/Executive Gary Moore met Chao, requesting a $67 million grant to upgrade roads, which was approved in June 2018.

McConnell has boasted about using his influence to deliver federal grants for Kentucky; he wrote: 


> Every single day, Kentuckians from across the Commonwealth contact me with their concerns.
> As Senate Majority Leader and a senior member of the Appropriations Committee, I am able to ensure that these issues — both large and small — are part of the national discussion. Kentucky continues to punch above its weight in Washington, and I am proud to be a strong voice for my constituents in the Senate.


 https://www.politico.com/story/2019/...e-chao-1358068
(archived here: http://archive.is/q9pbs)

----------


## Firestarter

The CIA was involved in ALL activities of the terrorist KLA/UCK, before and during the NATO bombardment of Yugoslavia in 1999, including drug trafficking.
Zoran Stijovic cites reports of American diplomats that informed Washington in December 1998 that: _KLA/UCK is terrorizing or abducting every Albanian who comes to the police station, threatening to kill them and burn their houses to the ground, unless they join them_.

In 1999 and 2008, Michel Chossudovsky detailed how the KLA heroin rings are connected to Al Qaeda on the one side, and Western intelligence agencies, including the American CIA and German BND, on the other.

Albania is also a key point of transit of the Balkans drug route which supplies Western Europe with grade four heroin.
75% of the heroin entering Western Europe comes through the Balkans from Turkey. In the drug trafficking the Albania mafia and Kosovo play an important role: http://web.archive.org/web/20080329075752/http://byzantinesacredart.com:80/blog/2008/02/cia-army-cia-state.html


In 1993, it was reported that Albanians control up to 70% of the Swiss heroin market. 
In 1994, it was reported that Albanian groups in Macedonia and Kosovo are trading heroin for weapons to use against Serbia, in another drugs for arms pipeline (backed by Western intelligence agencies).

Most of the drugs seized in Macedonia originally comes from Turkey, most of the poppy is grown in the Golden Crescent - Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan  and traditionally refined into heroin in Turkey for the western European market.

Albania is the biggest Balkan money laundering and illicit drugs centre. Kosovo houses one of the most powerful drug cartels in the world -- the Camilla drug cartel. The Albanian drug mafia is closely connected to Albanian expatriates throughout Europe and the US.
The Albanians of Kosovo and Metohija control over 80% of the drug trade to Europe. The largest quantities of heroin confiscated in Germany, Switzerland, Italy and Greece come in via Skopje (Macedonia), Shkoder (Albania) and Prishtina (Kosovo). Kosovo Albanians often work together with Turkish Kurds to traffick drugs from Afghanistan to Turkey.

In 1997, according to a State Department Report the pyramid schemes were a front to channel the drug money legally. In 1997 alone, about 200 kilos of pure heroin entered Albania.

A large part of the drug money goes to buy weapons for the terrorist Kosovo Liberation Army (KLA): http://www.kosovo.net/kla3.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/Cz9of)


In 1999, the Washington Post wrote about the Kosovo Liberation Army (KLA) being financially supported and trained in Afghanistan and Bosnia-Herzegovina by Al-Qaeda.
In 1998, State Department officials labeled the KLA a terrorist organization that paid for its operations with heroin money and loans from terrorists like Osama bin Laden.

Drug agents in five countries think the Albanian cartel is one of the most powerful heroin smuggling organisations in the world.
Heroin and cocaine comes from Turkey through the "Balkan Route" of Bulgaria, Greece and Yugoslavia to Western Europe and elsewhere.

According to France's Geopolitical Observatory of Drugs, the KLA is a key player in the drugs-for-arms business and transported $2 billion in drugs a year into Western Europe.
According to German police, $1.5 billion in drug profits is laundered annually by Kosovo smugglers: http://www.bulgaria-italia.com/fry/docs/uck6.htm
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20170209235731/http://www.bulgaria-italia.com/fry/docs/uck6.htm)


For more information on the destruction of Yugoslavia: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...oros-amp-Mabel

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve read a biography on “super-criminal” Steve Brown. Knowing the “quality” of Dutch journalists, the book was better than I expected.
The book shows that flooding my home town of Amsterdam with “soft drugs” (weed and Hashish) was an intentional strategy, paid for with subsidies from the City of Amsterdam.
Of course journalist Bas van Hout gives it a spin, insinuating that it was really the evil Steve Brown that took advantage of the gullible Dutch government, but in many ways it’s the other way around. Steve Brown was used as a pawn of the government of turn Queen Beatrix´s subjects into easily controlled drug addicts.

Steve Brown was born in the USA in 1954 and as a young boy moved to Amsterdam, the Netherlands (where his mother came from).
When he was 17 he discovered the corrupt world of government subisidies for the “lower class” youth.

In 1979, Steve Brown started the first Happy Family establishment in Amsterdam, Rustenburgerstraat 207. It was started with the help of a subsidy of 180,000 guilders yearly.
This was quickly followed by 4 other Happy Family “youth centers” on Overtoom, Nes, Dapperstraat and the nightclub: Happy at the Night.
At one point the Happy Happy Family received 2.2 million guilders subsidy a year. Part of the personell was also paid for with tax money.

“The Happy Family” was a “non-profit” Foundation, with according to the Dutch Belastingdienst (IRS) a turnover of 12 million guilders, 4 million of net profits in 1983. In reality turnover and profits were much higher.
Most of the profits came from soft drugs, alcohol and gambling. Because it was a “non-profit” Foundation, they paid no taxes.
In 1984, the Happy Family scandal first hit the media, but nothing was done.

Most people don´t realise that in the Netherlands it is strictly illegal for coffeeshops to buy, grow or import soft drugs. If you don´t understand that every single coffeeshop breaks the law, you could become a journalist.

Steve Brown imported most of the weed and hashish from Morocco, Pakistan, India, Colombia and Afghanistan.
Some of the drugs trafficking was done by official embassy personell with diplomatic immunity, who couldn´t be touched.

The “Happy Family” didn´t even bother to hide what they were doing. They accepted foreign currency from the flood of tourists coming to the “youth centers” that were then easily exchanged by the banks.
Money laundering was nothing more than double bookkeeping (or maybe it could be called no bookkeeping?) and then take the profits to Luxembourgh or offshore Guernsey using a shell sompany to obscure the ownership. The money could then be used to buy real estate without drawing suspicion.

At the end of the 1980s, the narcotics brigade of the Amsterdam police gave Steve Brown an offer he couldn´t refuse. The cops would help him get confiscated drugs and they would split the profits 50-50.
After Brown refused, most of his drugs imports were caught by the cops, who didn´t even bother to press charges, but instead kept the highly valuable narcotics for themselves.
It is no great mystery how the cops could do this, as the “super-criminal” Steve Brown and associates were talking about the trafficked drugs shipments over the phone!

The final nail in the coffin of the Happy Family franchise was a smear campaign in the media, notably the Dutch state TV-station TROS.
In 1990, Steve Brown put an end to Happy Family.

Steve Brown was a big spender and tried to keep the money coming, by ripping criminals off with the group of Ferry Koch (taking cash or drugs).
Steve Brown also occasionally trafficked hashish and ecstasy (XTC) with the Yugoslav mafia and the organisation of Klaas Bruinsma and Etienne Urka.

In April 1992, Steve Brown and Martin Hoogland were arrested for the assassination of Tony Hijzelendoorn (Brown´s friend).
Steve Brown then became government witness against former cop Martin Hoogland for the murder of Tony Hijzelendoorn and “drug baron” Klaas Bruinsma. No charges were brought against Brown.

Bas van Hout became the enemy of Steve Brown when he published his book - _Steve Brown; beroep supercrimineel; de ongecensureerde biografie_ (1995) - with on the cover a price on Brown’s head of 500,000 guilders ($300,000).


Martin Hoogland was sentenced to 20 years in jail and on 18 March 2004 was assassinated when he was serving his sentence in an open prison in Hoorn.
He was riding his bicycle in town and was shot and killed, possibly by Boneka Belserang: https://stevenbrownsblog.wordpress.c...r-steve-brown/
(archived here: http://archive.is/YxEmI)


Here’s an interview with Steve Brown; he has an American passport, but you can hear he’s more Dutch...

----------


## Firestarter

This month, my home town of Amsterdam released a report on the problems of drugs addicts and criminality in Amsterdam.

Strangely missing from the report is that before the Happy Family coffeeshops of Steve Brown were subisidised by the municipality of Amsterdam, there were only 2 coffeeshops in the whole city (one of which is The Bulldog).
Also MIA is information on the IRT affair in which the Dutch government actively participated in the controlled import of large amounts of drugs.

This official study was done by professor Pieter Tops and dumb, deaf and blind journalist Jan Tromp: https://nltimes.nl/2019/08/28/amster...d-crime-report

In 2019, there are 167 coffeeshops (that are allowed to sell soft drugs, hashish and cannabis) in Amsterdam.
According to the tax authorities, the smaller coffeeshops have a total yearly turnover of 150 million. This doesnt include the big coffeeshops (like The Bulldog?).
The coffeeshops in the Amsterdam city centre have an average amount of clients of 6000 per week. If they spend a mere 10 Euro p.p. the annual turnover would already be 300 million Euro.
Its safe to estimate that all the 167 coffeeshops together have an annual turnover of more than 1 billion.

From 2008 to 2016, the percentage of adult people living in Amsterdam that used soft drugs in the last year, rose from 17% to 21%.
11% of the adults in Amsterdam in 2016 had used cannabis less than a month ago, some 60,000 people.

From 2008 to 2016, the percentage of adult people living in Amsterdam that used hard drugs in the last year, rose from 10% to 17%.
8% of the adults in Amsterdam in 2016 had used hard drugs less than a month ago, some 41,000 people. This percentage was only 4% in 2012 (so about doubled in only 4 years).
The most used hard drugs are XTC, cocaine and amphetamines (this doesnt include legal hard drugs, like Ritalin).

In 2016, of the interviewed 5th and 6th graders at high school (about 15 to 19 years of age) in Amsterdam; 15% said they had used XTC at least once and 4% in the last month.

In 1996, Fijnaut en Bovenkerk reported that Amsterdam is an important centre of organised crime (they werent talking about the Dutch central bank DNB or the other money laundering banks headquartered in Amsterdam!). The biggest criminal sector is related to drugs.
Since then nothing has been done to end this.
Besides Dutch criminals, Colombians, Chinese and Turkish groups reportedly did most of the drugs trafficking in 1996.
In 2019, there are relatively less Chinese drugs criminals, but more Moroccans, Carribeans and Albanians.

Rotterdam and Antwerp (Belgium) are more used to import drugs than Amsterdam.
According to the cops, some of the cocaine cartels own hundreds of millions of Euros, while the largest drug barons are even billionaires.

Amsterdam is an important European centre for the sale of cocaine, reportedly 75 million euros worth of it is used in Amsterdam per year.
Some 30% of the nightlife crowds recently used cocaine.

An experienced cop gave the following opinion (of course he´s wrong to ignore the VOC and VWC headquartered in Amsterdam selling opium and slaves from the 17th century on): 


> What we did in the past with cinnamon and spices, we now do with drugs. It is good commercial spirit.
> We see cocaine boys operating at junctions. They speak 4 or 5 languages  Spanish, Dutch, English, Portuguese. They are good at communication. They aren´t stupid.
> When you have an empire of billions, you must be capable of multitasking and making fast decisions. I think that they could handle to be the CEO of a large corporation.


(in Dutch): https://www.binnenlandsbestuur.nl/Up...-amsterdam.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

Ive earlier posted on the role of the CIA front Southern Air Tranport (SAT) in the drugs for arms pipeline to Columbia.


Jeffrey Epstein was the logistics man for owner of the Limited Brands (now L Brands), Leslie Wexner. Epstein arranged for Wexner the relocation of Southern Air Transport (formerly Air America) to Columbus, Ohio.

Epstein also helped Les Wexner to supply the war in Iraq through the Wexner Foundation: https://columbusfreepress.com/article/why-epstein-dead
(http://archive.is/eIoez)


There is an unsolved murder case in Ohio connected to Leslie Wexner - Arthur Shapiro, partner in the Schwartz, Shapiro, Kelm & Warren law firm that represented Wexners the Limited.
Shapiro was murdered one day before he was scheduled to appear before a Grand Jury in the Internal Revenue Service investigation because he had failed to file income tax returns some 7 years earlier with some questionable investments in tax shelters.

Francis J. Walsh, owner and chief executive officer of Walsh Trucking Company of New Jersey, handled 30 to 35 percent of the Limiteds business. The Limited, Inc. was Walshs single largest customer.
Around the time of Shapiros murder, Walsh was handling almost double the amount of the normal transports for Wexner´s the Limited.

In 1988, Walsh was charged with making illegal pay-offs to reported mob figures, his unindicted co-conspirators included convicted Genovese crime family boss Anthony Fat Tony Salerno: http://fraudbusterbob.org/blog/2010/...o-murder-file/
(http://archive.is/U0WcS)


Anthony Fat Tony Salerno was a client of Trump´s mentor Roy Cohn, while Donald Trump himself was also in business with mobster Fat Tony:



> Trumps business was once dependent on Anthony Fat Tony Salerno, boss of the Genovese crime family, and Paul Big Paulie Castellano, boss of the Gambino crime family, who provided the cement for Trump Tower.
> John Cody, an associate of the Gambino family, controlled the cement trucks for Trump Tower.
> 
> The business partner of Donald´s father, Fred Trump, William Willie Tomasello was also associated with the Gambino and Genovese families.


 
As far as I can tell the only way Jeffrey Epstein couldve amassed a $600 million fortune is through drugs, arms and/or money laundering.

For more on MEGA member Leslie Wexner (and his ties to Jeffrey Epstein and Bronfman): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6845075

----------


## Firestarter

Since 1994, British legislation gives its secret agents the right to break the law, as long as they have the permission of a “Secretary of State”.
This has enabled the British intelligence services to participate in a wide range of illegal activity, including murder, torture, terrorism, drug trafficking, arms sales and money laundering.

While the first subsection limits the criminal acts to “outside the British Islands”, the 9th subsection shows that also criminal acts “in the British Islands” are allowed...

Section 7 of the Intelligence Services Act 1994 says:



> (1) If, apart from this section, a person would be liable in the United Kingdom for any act done outside the British Islands, he shall not be so liable if the act is one which is authorised to be done by virtue of an authorisation given by the secretary of state under this section.
> (...)
> (9)For the purposes of this section the reference in subsection (1) to an act done outside the British Islands includes a reference to any act which—
> (a)is done in the British Islands; but
> (b)is or is intended to be done in relation to apparatus that is believed to be outside the British Islands, or in relation to anything appearing to originate from such apparatus;


 http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1994/13/section/7


The Dutch legislation seems even more "flexible" in allowing secret agents to commit crimes.

Until 2018, according to art. 21 the intelligence agencies “_Wet op de Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdiensten_”, the AIVD and MIVD can engage in any criminal activity and infiltrate in any criminal organisation (in 2017 for some reason art. 21 was deleted and than a similar article was made in art. 41)…



> 1.
> The services are authorised to:
> a. employ natural persons, whether or not undercover of an assumed identity or capacity, which are the responsibility of an intelligence service:
> 1 °. to collect information about persons and organisations that may be of importance to an intelligence service;
> 2 °. to promote or take measures to protect the interests of an intelligence service.
> b. establish and deploy legal entities to support operational activities.
> (…)
> 3.
> The natural person, referred to in the first paragraph, under a, may also be instructed by the intelligence service to carry out actions that result in cooperation with a criminal offense or commit a criminal offense. An instruction as referred to in the first sentence is only given if the proper execution performance of the task of the intelligence service or the safety of the natural person involved so requires.
> ...


 (link was deleted): http://maxius.nl/wet-op-de-inlichtin...2002/artikel21


*Here's art. 41 of the Wet op de Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdiensten (Law for Information and Security Services)* - in Dutch: https://wetten.overheid.nl/BWBR00398....5.2_Artikel41
(https://archive.is/Xl0SJ)

----------


## Firestarter

Rodney Stich in his 1993 book describes that the CIA really is organized crime.
Stich based his book mainly on intelligence sources. While I do not believe that all of his sources are reliable, because he has used many sources most of the shocking claims should stand up in a court of law


*Stich and other whistleblowers targeted*
Some parts of the book describe how Rodney Stich was an FAA investigator and became a whistleblower trying to expose gross negligence causing plane crashes. Stich describes how he was targeted by the (federal) government to cover this up. Stich was falsely charged and imprisoned by a corrupt legal system.
Stichs millions were taken from him and he was imprisoned by using the corrupt legal system and Chapter 11 confiscation, using a sham divorce judgment (Stich had been divorced for more than 20 years).
The ACLU refused to help Stich against the many civil right violations. The Friedman law firm that got Stich stripped of his rights was a key member of the San Francisco ACLU.

Stich describes that he wasnt the only one. Many people who threatened to expose criminal activities of federal officials, conveniently ended up dead. Over 300 CIA and DEA personnel who tried to expose corrupt CIA activities were locked up.
For example Presidential candidate Lyndon LaRouche was framed and arrested for mail fraud after the Justice Department had bankrupted his company so it could not repay loans.

One of Stichs main sources is former high-ranking deep-cover CIA operative, Gunther Russbacher, who he met when he was locked up at the Federal Correctional Center at Dublin, California.
Russbacher had flown to Central America for the CIA, accompanied by trustee Charles Duck (who was involved in taking Stichs millions); attorneys of the law firms of Friedman, Sloan and Ross; Goldberg, Stinnett and McDonald (who seized and looted his conjunction with Duck and Judge Robert Jones); and Murray and Murray (who took over after Duck was sent to prison).


*Vietnam heroin and killing POWs*
An officer from the army's Criminal Investigation Division uncovered a large-scale heroin smuggling scheme in which the corpses of dead GIs flying back to the US were cut open, gutted, and filled with sacks of heroin. Some 50 pounds of heroin were stuffed per body.

Even more shocking is that Robert L. Freeman's group was ordered to kill American prisoners of war (POWs) if they couldnt be rescued.
See the following Top Secret cable, dated 21 January 1964, confirming that 40 American POWs had been TERMINATED. Copies were sent to President Lyndon Johnson; presidential security advisor McGeorge Bundy; CIA director John McCone.



> SUBJECT: EXTRACTION TEAM COMPROMISED UNABLE TO EXTRACT 10 POW// TERMINATED//
> ()
> MAJFREEMAN TO PROCEEDWITH NOC NV TERMINATED PRISONER PLUS 15 OPERATION DRAGON RUGE





*CIA drugs for arms pipelines*
Examples of the many CIA proprietary airlines that were involved in arms and/or drugs trafficking include : Civil Air Transport (CAT); Air America; Southern Air Transport; Global International Airways; St. Lucia Airways; Intermountain Airways; Summit Aviation; Arrow Airlines; Apex Aviation at Spirit of St. Louis Airport; Evergreen International Airlines; Race Aviation; Ransom Aircraft: Resorts International; Flying Tiger Line; Response Air; Seagreen Air; Skyways Aviation; International Air Tours; Capital Airlines; Air Asia; Rich Mountain Aviation; Southwest Airlines. 

Bill Tyree said that former high-ranking CIA operative Ted Shackley, was deeply involved in Operation Watchtower and other CIA-related drug operations. During the Vietnam War, Shackley helped manage the CIA drug operations in the Golden Triangle, and was the executive director of the Phoenix Program.
Russell Bowen described that INTERKREDIT, with offices in Medellin, Amsterdam, and Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, was one of the CIA proprietaries operated by Shackley.

In January 1976, Crittenden Air Transport (CAT) made its first flight to Beijing, China, delivering arms and bringing back a load of heroin, for which CAT received $100,000 from the Shamrock Corporation. The drugs from that flight were unloaded at Bangkok, Thailand, where Southern Air Transport, picked it up for delivery at Los Angeles.
Stephen Crittenden described that he delivered either arms or drugs, including heroin from Southeast Asia or cocaine and marijuana from Latin America for the CIA. Crittenden used the airport at Mena, Arkansas. He described that Arkansas state police was guarding the operations.
Crittenden made several flights into Moscow during the Cold War, including one flight in 1976 where M-16 rifles were off-loaded. For the return flight he brought Russian AK 47s to San Salvador in El Salvador. At San Salvador the unloading arms was coordinated by John Forsyth, who worked for James Pennington, the CIA's liaison to Anastasio Somoza, head of the Nicaraguan government.
Crittenden described one strange flight in which 40 pretty blonde women were flown to Hong Kong as "presents" from the CIA to the military leaders of Communist China. The women were never heard from again.

According to several CIA and DEA sources, the Mossad was also a major player in the CIA drug trafficking in Latin America, which included Michael "Freddy" Harari and David Kimche. The Mossad worked hand-in-hand with the CIA and drug traffickers (including the Medellin and Cali Cartels).
In December 1981, the CIA intentionally created a crisis situation, the kidnapping of drug lord Jorge Luis Ochoa's sister, Leona, as an impetus to form Colombia's Medellin Cartel.
CIA asset Trenton Parker described that the CIA paid the M-19 group 3 million dollars, $2 million in guns and $1 million in cash, to carry out the kidnapping. Parker stated: 


> I personally delivered two million dollars to Fidel Castro. And for those two million dollars he was to see that a shipment of arms was to go to M-19.


Michael Maholy wrote that Latin American oil and gas drilling platforms of Bushs Zapata Oil were used to funnel weapons and money to the Nicaraguans, and also to traffic narcotics into the US.

Richard Brenneke testified that the CIA was in partnership with crime lord John Gotti.

The drug trafficking through Panama into the US didn't stop with Noriega's kidnapping. The new puppet President of Panama was Guillermo Endura, President of a Panamanian bank used by the Medellin cartel. Picked for vice president was Guillermo Ford, part owner of the Dadeland Bank of Florida, who was also involved in money laundering.

Jim Rothstein described how evidence of the CIA drug and Mafia links was delivered to district attorney Robert Morgenthau, and that the evidence disappeared in a day. Rothstein also described how New York City and county authorities refused to prosecute drug criminals working with the CIA.

Does anybody remember Pizzagate?!?
FBI agent Richard Taus, working under Assistant U.S. Attorney Louis Freeh, investigated the Pizza Connection, in which pizza parlours and cheese factories were fronts for organised crime's drug trafficking operations with CIA involvement. The CIA's secret group in Freeport, Long Island were involved in the drug trafficking, including Sal lmbergio, who ran for mayor.
Several of the CIA K-team operation were associated with a nearby CIA-related firm called Drexel Company, of Drexel, Burnham, Lambert, which later changed its name to Castle Securities after its CIA-controlled Cayman Island parent, Castle Bank.
Freeh refused to act on the connections between Drexel and the drug activities.


*Money laundering*
The CIA laundered some of the drug money through banks that knowingly accepted the funds, including Nugan Hand Bank; Bishop, Baldwin, Rewald, Dillingham and Wong; the Vatican Bank; Bank of Lavoro; and Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI).

Nugan Hand bank was deeply involved in moving funds about the world for big international heroin dealers. After this scandal broke, in 1979 Bishop, Baldwin, Rewald, Dillingham and Wong (BBRDW) was started, operated, and funded by the CIA to take its place. BBRDW set up offices in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Indonesia, Singapore, and Australia, all former Nugan Hand locations, staffing the offices with over 30 CIA agents.
Ronald Rewald was framed by the Justice Department, the CIA and federal judges; and sentenced to 80 years in prison. Rewald was released long before those 80 years, in June 1995, though.
Rewald identified some of the people with secret bank accounts (using fake names) including: George Bush; Richard Armitage; William Casey; and Philippines' President Ferdinand and Imelda Marcos.

Russbacher identified as CIA proprietaries or assets the following savings and loans: Aurora Bank in the Denver area, Silverado Bank Savings & Loan, Red Hill Savings and Loan, Hill Financial, and Indian Springs State Bank.
Russbacher also stated that under National Fiduciary trust Companies were Badner Bank and International Commerce Bank Holding company. Under Badner Bank were various airlines, including Zantop Airlines: Tower Airlines; Southern Air Transport; Apollo Air; Virgin Air, and RAW World Service.

BCCI was a major money laundering bank operating in 78 countries with at one time assets of over $20 billion. Bank of America and the CIA had a major ownership in BCCI. BCCI had a secret and illegal 28% ownership in CenTrust Savings Bank, whose failure will cost the American taxpayer over $2 billion. CenTrust was run by David Paul, a close friend of Senator Kerry, who [s]investigated[/s] covered up the BCCI scandal, and didnt take any significant action.
William Barr was an attorney with the Washington law firm of Shaw, Pittman, Potts & Trowbridge that represented BCCI for several years. William Barr was an attorney for Southern Air Transport that coordinated the arms for drugs pipeline from and to Arkansas and Central America.
One of the men behind the founding of BCCI was Jackson Stephens (who financed Governor Clinton) who headed Stephens, Inc, located in Little Rock, Arkansas. Stephens, Inc. was in business with Harken Energy, where George Bush, Jr. was one the board of directors. Juniors brother, Jeb Bush, had numerous dealings with BCCI and was frequently in BCCI's Miami office.


*October surprise  bribing Ayatollah Khomeini*
While the US military was preparing another rescue mission, the Reagan-Bush team sabotaged the efforts by making this plan public.
William Casey and other members of the Reagan-Bush team met secretly with Iranian factions, offering bribes if the Americans remained hostage until after the November 1980 elections. The $40 million bribe money came from the Committee to Reelect the President (CREEP)

Richard Brenneke testified that he saw George Bush and Donald Gregg in Paris on the weekend of 19 October 1980.
Russbacher said: 


> On the flight deck were pilots Richard Brenneke, an Air Force pilot, and I was the command pilot. In the cabin were George Bush; William Casey (who would be appointed director of the CIA); Robert Gates; Donald Gregg (who at that time was a member of President Carter's National Security Council) and others.


Russbacher stated that other passengers included George Cave (former CIA Iran expert and translator); Richard Allen; Senators John Tower and John Heinz; Congressman Dan Rostenkowski; and Jennifer Fitzgerald of the State Department.
Russbacher also saw Adnan Khashoggi and Hashemi Rafsanjani (Ayatollah Khomeini's second in command) in Paris. 

Ari Ben-Menashe stated that he was a member of the Mossad's advance team working with the French government, which arranged the meetings on the 19 October 1980 weekend in Paris.
Oswald LeWinter stated that he saw George Bush, Donald Gregg and William Casey at the Paris meeting.
Alexandre de Marenches said that he organised the meeting, on the request of his friend, William Casey, but that he did not attend it.

This 20 September 1985 document describes the arms-for-hostages scheme showing Israeli involvement; identifying Gunther Russbacher and Robert Hunt (2 of Stichs sources); and names Oliver North.


The initial meeting was held in Geneva on or about 14 March 1980, between Ahmed Heidari and Mohammed Hussein Behishti with Cyrus Hashemi and Ari Ben-Menashe (of the Mossad).

At a second meeting in Barcelona at the Pepsico International Headquarters Building, William Casey, Robert McFarlane and Peter Van Tyne (executive vice-president for Pepsico) met with the Iranians Hushang Lavi and Rogovin.

Russbacher described how the CIAs Valley Bank in Phoenix played a key role in moving money for the October Surprise.

This 27 May 1986 document from John Poindexter to Bill Casey lists the bank account number of a CIA proprietary, for money for the arms. Also listed are Khashoggi, Gunther Russbacher and Robert Hunt. Vice President Bush apparently received a copy of this document.



*Lockerbie  Pan Am crash*
Robert Hunt described how Pan Am planes out of Frankfurt were used to smuggle drugs to the US, using Lebanese and Syrian drug traffickers. This made it possible to put a bomb on Pan Am Flight 103.
An apparent motive for killing everybody on board the plane were 2 assets of the CIA, Charles Mckee and Matthew Gannon, who were returning to the United States to report on the CIA involvement in drug trafficking.


Rodney Stich  _Defrauding America; Encyclopedia of secret operations by the CIA, DEA, and other covert agencies_ (1993)  *98.5 MB*!!!: https://the-eye.eu/public/concen.org...ies%20-%20.pdf

----------


## Prince Arthur

Great thread - good research - thanks.

The British Govt have an interesting track record in drug dealing.

e.g. 19th Century Opium Wars.

Opium Wars Political Cartoon by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

From Wikipedia: 'The *Opium Wars* were two wars in the mid-19th century involving Great Qing and the British Government and concerned their imposition of trade of opium  upon China, thus compromising China's territorial sovereignty and  economic power for almost a century. The clashes included the First Opium War (1839–1842), with the British naval forces, and in the Second Opium War  (1856–1860), also known as the Arrow or Anglo-French Wars to the  Chinese, Britain was aided by French forces. The wars and subsequently  imposed treaties weakened the Qing dynasty and Chinese governments, and  forced China to increase its imports from colonial and imperial powers.

Who is in charge of the Afghan Poppy Fields at the moment is a question we should perhaps ask?

----------


## Firestarter

*P2, heroin and arms for Khomeini*

From the beginning of the 1960s, for 20 years the Arsan gang smuggled hundreds of millions of tons of weapons to the Middle East, including Leopard tanks and U.S.-produced military helicopters, and arms from the Soviet Union and Bulgaria.
Henri Arsan was the chairman of Stipam International Transport that was also trafficking drugs, which occupied a building in the Propaganda Due (P2) linked Banco Ambrosiano Milan. Arsan owned trains and ships and had billions of dollars stashed on bank accounts throughout the world.

Opium from Afghanistan, Iran, Syria, and other areas of Asia were trafficked to Turkey, where it was transformed into morphine.
From Turkey, the drugs were shipped through Bulgaria and Yugoslavia to Trieste, Italy in trucks of the TIR company. Then the morphine were shipped, mostly through Milan, to Sicily, where they were transformed into heroin and finally shipped to North America, Germany, Scandinavia, Marseilles (France), Belgium and the Netherlands.

The weapons were trafficked from the ports of Genoa and Leghorn through the Sharadon region, in Syrian on the border with Turkey. From there, the weapons were smuggled to Middle Eastern "clients", including terrorists, military groups, and governments in Kurdistan, Lebanon, and Syria. 

Arsan used the Leghorn export company, owned by P2-member Maurizio Bruni.
Another owner of Leghorn is P2-member Alessandro Del Bene, who was also indicted for weapons smuggling and very close to Licio Gelli.

One large secret weapons sale involved arms from Israel to the Iran of Ayatollah Khomeini for Iranian oil at favourable prices. The oil was delivered to Israel thanks to British Petroleum and Royal Dutch Shell. The weapons were used in the war against Iran and Israel used the oil to invade Lebanon.
The intermediary for this secret deal was the Swiss financial company Dreikot, a subsidiary of Banco Ambrosiano, at the time chaired by Roberto Calvi. Dreikot’s chairman was Hans-Albert Kunz, who travelled to London with P2-member Robert Calvi on his final trip (where he was “suicided”).
Kunz was also an associate of Victor Emmanuel de Savoi, a close  friend of P2 Grandmaster Licio Gelli.

Hans-Albert Kunz and Gelli’s associate Stefano Delle Chiaie met in Switzerland with Sadeq Tabatabai, the brother of the daughter-in-law of Khomeini, who on 8 January 1983 was caught with 1.65 kg opium in his suitcase at Düsseldorf airport, but released on bail.
See Ayatollah Khomeini, Sadeq Tabatabai and Franco-German journalist Peter Scholl-Latour on the flight from Paris to Tehran on 1 February 1979.


On 7 March 1981, Karl Kofler, was found dead in his cell dead from an apparent “suicide” (killed with a long needle through his heart). Kofler was a key witness, who was expected to spill the beans: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...on_leads_b.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20180302145031/https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1983/eirv10n07-19830222/eirv10n07-19830222_042-the_bulgarian_connection_leads_b.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

Already in 1981, the CIA knew that the Nicaragua Contras were financing their terror, including bombing and hijackings of Nicaraguan civilian planes, by criminal activities.
In a June 1981 draft CIA field report, the CIA reported that the earliest Contra force (called ADREN or the 15th of September Legion), had chosen "_to stoop to criminal activities in order to feed and clothe their cadre_".

In a September 1981 cable to CIA headquarters, it was reported that ADREN used drug trafficking for financing. According to the CIA cable, 2 ADREN members made the first delivery of drugs to Miami in July 1981.

CIA Inspector General Frederick Hitz revealed that the CIA put a now-admitted drug operative - known under the pseudonym "Ivan Gomez" -- in a supervisory position over Eden Pastora. The CIA knew this in 1987, when Gomez admitted that in March or April 1982, he had helped family members engaged in drug trafficking and money laundering and "_knew this act was illegal_".

Gomez described to the CIA how his family members had slid $2 million into debt and had gone to Miami to run a money-laundering centre for drug traffickers. Gomez said "_his brother had many visitors whom [Gomez] assumed to be in the drug trafficking business_". This brother was arrested on drug charges in June 1982. In September 1982, Gomez started his CIA assignment in Costa Rica. 

Already in November 1985, the FBI knew that Gomez's 2 brothers were large cocaine importers, with shipments from Bolivia's drug kingpin Roberto Suarez.
Thats the same Suarez, who in 1980, with Argentine military support, financed the Cocaine Coup in Bolivia.

Moises Nunez worked for Oliver Norths NSC operation and for 2 drug-connected seafood importers, Ocean Hunter in Miami and Frigorificos de Puntarenas in Costa Rica. One of Nunez's associates, Felipe Vidal, had a criminal record as a narcotics trafficker in the 1970s, but the CIA hired anyway, and Vidal continued to work for the CIA with the Contras until 1990.
A December 1984 cable to CIA headquarters, details Vidal's ties to another drug trafficker, Rene Corvo, who worked with the Cuban Frank Castro, who reportedly was a Medellin cartel representative within the Contra movement. 

In 1987, John Molina told his brother that he had worked for the CIA staring in 1980 to purchase arms for the Contras and other US-backed forces in Latin America. John Molina suspected that some money came from drug trafficking.
John Molina tried to pull out of the operation in 1987. On 2 October 1987, Molina got into his car when he was shot and killed. The assassin later claimed that he was sent by Colombian kingpins.

According to documents that emerged during the Iran-contra cover-up, North got$2.7 million in untraceable cash from the money-laundering network, who took the money to Washington.
The cash deliveries were arranged through Republic National Bank officer Nan Morabia: http://web.archive.org/web/20120727144749/https://consortiumnews.com/1990s/consor29.html
http://archive.is/6IXt1

----------


## Firestarter

Ive posted on the sordid William Barr before (who is responsible for the suicide of Jeffrey Epstein): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6724597


The following article argues that Bill Barr is the deep state fixer Donald Trump found to take the place of Roy Cohn (an even more impressive cover-up artist than Robert Mueller or John Kerry?)
It contains references to some of the interesting books that Ive posted about before.

When George Bush Sr. became Director of the CIA in 1976, William Barr was already in the CIAs legal office.
Bush promptly brought back assassinations manager Theodore Shackley along with Shackleys deputy Thomas Clines. Men like Felix Rodriguez had served under Shackley as he ran the opium-growing projects in Laos and the Operation Phoenix mass murder project in Vietnam

William Barr joined helped Bush to stonewall the congressional investigation into the CIA following Watergate, led by Sen. Frank Church and Rep. Otis Pike. On George Bushs recommendation, in 1977 Barr was hired as clerk to Federal Circuit Court Judge Malcolm Wilkey.

See from right President Ronald Reagan, William P. Barr, and Attorney General Edwin Meese, at the White House, 1983.


In the 1960s, Wilkey was general counsel to copper-mining conglomerate Braden Copper Company that was operating in Chile under the political management of Prescott Bushs banking partner, Spruille Braden. After Salvador Allende became Chiles President and confiscated Bradens El Teniente mine, Allende was overthrown and murdered in 1973 in Operation Condor.
In 1985, President Bush Sr. selected Malcolm Wilkey as ambassador to Uruguay.

See the happy day, Barr was nominated as Attorney General in the Bush Sr. administration, from left: Sen. Strom Thurmond, Sen. Joseph Biden, William Barr and Sen. Patrick Leahyl, 12 November 1991.


In 1992, Chiles Supreme Court decided that President Bush Sr. could be ordered to appear in Chile, to testify on the CIAs role in the assassination of Orlando Letelier in Washington DC in 1976. Chilean generals claimed that the CIA had ordered the bombing that killed Letelier.
At the time, Attorney General William Barr, hired Malcolm Wilkey as a special prosecutor to intimidate the Democratic Congress in the House Post Office affair.

Several people involved in the so-called Iran-Contra affair died very suddenly (and suspiciously).

On 5 April 1991, John Tower and his daughter Marian Goodwin Tower died when Atlantic Southeast Airlines (ASA) flight 2311 crashed while approaching the Brunswick, Georgia airport killing all onboard.
This happened not so long after George H.W. Bush had discovered that Tower was coming out with a book on his experiences, _Consequences: A Personal and Political Memoir_.
When she died, Marian Tower had copies of documents linking George H.W. Bush to Iran-Contra.

One day before Towers death, on 4 April 1991, John Heinz III (who like Tower was involved both in investigating Iran-Contra and according to Gunther Russbacher were flying to Paris on 19 October 1980) died in a suspicious crash over Lower Merion Township, just outside of Philadelphia.
Heinzs plane collided with the helicopter that had been dispatched to investigate a problem with the landing gear on Heinz's plane. All passengers died.

In another one of those strange coincidences, Heinzs widow, Teresa Heinz Kerry, married Bonesman John Kerry in 1995 (who later devised the Iran-Contra cover-up tale), who had worked closely with Heinz and Tower: https://www.justice-integrity.org/16...ixer-bill-barr
(http://archive.is/ZAU0o)

----------


## Firestarter

Almost 3 months before Geoffrey Berman was forced to step down as U.S. attorney by Bill Barr: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Trump-cronies

On 26 March 2020, U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York Geoffrey Berman, standing alongside Attorney General William Barr, announced narco-terrorism and cocaine trafficking charges against the president of Venezuela Nicolas Maduro: 


> Maduro and the other defendants expressly intended to flood the United States with cocaine in order to undermine the health and well-being of our nation. Maduro very deliberatively used cocaine as a weapon.


Prosecutors allege that Maduro and other Venezuelan officials, including Defence Minister Vladimir Padrino and Chief Supreme Court Justice Maikel Moreno, "_participated in a corrupt and violent narco-terrorism conspiracy_" as leaders of the Venezuelan "Cartel of The Suns".
Bizarrely they now suddenly accuse Maduro and his top aides of running a "narco-terrorism partnership with the FARC for the past 20 years". They supposedly also worked with Colombia's Revolutionary Armed Forces group, FARC, called “a terrorist organization” by the U.S.
According to Bill Barr, FARC had "_obtained the support of the Maduro regime, who is allowing them to use Venezuela as a safe haven from which they can continue to conduct their cocaine trafficking_".

The US charged more than a dozen top Venezuelan officials.
Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced that the State Department would offer cash rewards of $15 million for information on Maduro, and up to $10 million for information on of some of his allies: former military intelligence chief Hugo Cavajal, retired general Cliver Alcala, former vice president Tareck El Aissami and head of the Constituent Assembly Diosdado Cabello.

Sitting leaders of “independent” states are legally immune from prosecution under US law and international norms. But since in January 2019 the US recognised the much ridiculed Juan Guaido as the legitimate president of Venezuela (followed by another 60 countries), they can simply brush that aside.
Even if Maduro is found guilty I don’t expect a full-blown invasion, like that of Panama in December 1989 and January 1990, after CIA agent Manuel Noriega threatened to blow the whistle on the dope dealing US president George Bush Sr.: https://abcnews.go.com/International...ry?id=69810913


Without “evidence”, and I’m afraid that I don’t see anything to substantiate these allegations, this could make Maduro even more popular in Venezuela (if he was really popular they wouldn’t need to support him with this “adverse publicity”)...

For years now Nicolas Maduro’s popularity in socialist Venezuela has been boosted by “conspiracy stories” claiming that the US government is trying to get rid of him.
Ironically Venezuela remains one of the biggest oil exporters in the whole world.
If “they” really want to get rid of him, I would expect many, many stories (not necessarily true) to detail the corruption of the Maduro administration.

The story on Venezuela’s state oil company PDVSA’s connections to long-time Rothschild banker and Trump’s Secretary of Commerce Wilbur Ross for some reason doesn’t get much media attention: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...7&t=1627#p6178


Even the following story is overlooked by most of our wonderful media, and if the opposition to Maduro was real, I would expect that this would be made into another media hysteria...

The best story I found on the “corruption” of the Maduro administration is that on 10 November 2015, 2 nephews of Maduro's wife Cilia Flores, Efraín Antonio Campos Flores and Francisco Flores de Freites, were arrested by the US Drug Enforcement Administration in Port-au-Prince, Haiti after trying to transport 800 kilograms of cocaine into the USA.
They had been flown to Port-au-Prince by 2 Venezuelan military personnel and 2 presidential honour guards.

One informant claimed that the 2 nephews of Cilia Maduro would often fly out of Terminal 4 of Simon Bolivar Airport, a terminal reserved for President Maduro.
The profits were allegedly used to "help their family stay in power".

On 18 November 2016, the Flores nephews were found guilty.
On 14 December 2017, they were sentenced to 18 years in prison: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcosobrinos_affair


The drug trafficking operation was probably much larger, but 2 informants that witnessed the drug trafficking nephews were murdered shortly before and after the arrest.
According to drug “expert” Bruce Bagley: 


> The nephews are just the tip of the iceberg ... Corruption is rampant in power circles in Venezuela. This case suggests a culture that drug trafficking is routine and daily fare for someone with contacts in the presidential palace. With their connections, they felt they would skate through ... They made a mistake because when the DEA heard their names they targeted them.


Two weeks before the nephews were arrested in November 2015, the Venezuelan "Hamudi", who introduced the nephews to “CW-1”, was murdered by FARC suppliers.
Several weeks after they were arrested, “CW-1” was also killed: https://www.insightcrime.org/news/br...-nephews-case/
(http://archive.is/cwtcR)

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason our supposedly “anti-Maduro” media haven’t given much publicity to the Venezuelan Cisneros family or the drug trafficking involving Venezuela all through the 1980s. If this was never even reported it’s obvious that it never stopped!
Until 1983, Venezuela didn’t produce narcotics but served as a shipment centre and "banking house" for the drug trade.

The “dirty money” was laundered and a large portion was invested in Florida real estate. In 1983 alone, some $5 billion was "washed" through Venezuela.
In 1980, Venezuelan real estate assets in Florida were estimated at more than $1.1 billion.

Diego Cisneros, after emigrating from Cuba in 1929, started his career at the Royal Bank of Canada (one of the leading money laundering Canadian banks).
Diego Cisneros was also a proud member of the elite Mont Pelerin Society.

The Cisneros became one of Venezuela's most powerful families (with strong ties in Communist Cuba).
In 1985, Diego’s son, Gustavo Cisneros, was vice-president of the Venezuelan Chapter of the Knights of the Sovereign Order of Malta and on the International Advisory Board of Rockefeller’s Chase Manhattan Bank.

In 1984, it was reported that Oswaldo Cisneros Fajardo (a member of one of Venezuela's most powerful families, the Cisneros) was up to its neck in dope-money laundering in Florida. Oswaldo Cisneros Fajardo was working with the World Finance Corporation (according to the story an international money Laundromat). The story also described how WFC’s arms-for-drugs pipeline supported the Castro government.

In 1984, Oswaldo Cisneros visited Cuba in a Pepsi company plane and met dictator Fidel Castro.
Oswaldo’s wife was the Cuban Ella Fontanals de Cisneros, whose brother, Jose Fontanals Perez, was economic adviser to Fidel Castro and was a director of the Banco Nacional de Cuba in Havana.
In 1984, Oswaldo admitted that he was in business with WFC's founder Cuban-exile Hernando Cartaya since 1975, but claimed, "I never knew, nor can I affirm that Cartaya has been tied" to the drug trade: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...ros_family.pdf


In one of those strange “coincidences” none other than Gustavo Alfredo Jiménez de Cisneros Rendiles was a friend and campaign contributor of Hugo Chávez.
They supposedly became enemies after Cisneros was involved in the 2002 Venezuelan coup d'état attempt that was staged to make Chávez more popular.

Gustavo Cisneros was also a director of Barrick Gold Corporation (once again!) and advisor to the David Rockefeller Center for Latin American Studies and Chase Manhattan Bank.
See (from left) Peter Munk, David Rockefeller, and Gustavo Cisneros.


Cisneros was also a board member of Univision and the World Economic Forum.
Gustavo Cisneros holds citizenship to Venezuela, the United States, Spain and the Dominican Republic (where he lives since the 1990s): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustavo_Cisneros

----------


## Firestarter

On 14 February 1985, U.S. customs officials in Hollywood, Florida discovered an undisclosed amount of cocaine in a jet belonging to a subsidiary of Pepsi-Cola Venezuela, whose President is Oswaldo Cisneros Fajardo.
This plane was frequently used by Cisneros and his wife, including on trips to Cuba to meet Fidel Castro.

Gustavo Cisneros was also a fishing friend of George H.W. Bush and is close to George W. Bush.
See Gustavo Cisneros, George H.W. Bush with their wives.


It has been reported that Gustavo Cisneros was involved in the 2002 coup to make Hugo Chavez more popular...
As the Venezuelan media are blatantly supporting president Nicolas Maduro; it must be obvious that he is supported by media mogul Cisneros.
See Maduro and Cisneros together…


Gustavo Cisneros has donated up to $ 1 million dollars to the Clinton Foundation from 2009 to 2013, when Bush crony Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State.
During this period, Cisneros was appointed to Haiti’s Presidential Advisory Council on Economic Growth and Investment.

Another interesting link is that Gustavo Cisneros is also in Jeffrey Epstein’s little black book: https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...450364417.html
(https://archive.is/cwOqG)


In another one of those strange coincidences, Donald’s friend, casino mogul Steve Wynn, bought an oceanfront estate in Palm Beach from Emma Cisneros for $43 million: https://therealdeal.com/miami/2019/0...-beach-estate/

----------


## Firestarter

To think that I only started to investigate the Cisneros family, because they bought Gawker to shut it down after it had exposed that Donald Trump (who has always denied using drugs) used an amphetamine-like drug in 1982: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6978934





> On Sept. 19, 1991, the Venezuelan daily El Globo reported that a congressional investigatory committee had found that the Organizacion Diego Cisneros owned a Miami-based company, Celere, Inc., which was under investigation by the U. S. Drug. Enforcement Administration for at least three separate cases of cocaine trafficking. The committee was investigating drug-running and terrorism charges raised against several Venezuelans, including Lazaro Rogelio Ugarte Bresselau, a top executive of Celere, Inc. who had also served as a top security adviser to the Cisneros-allied Banco Latino.


https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1..._between_t.pdf


Gustavo Cisneros has been pictured with the absolute elite of the world, including Pope John Paul II, the Dalai Lama, Henry Kissinger, Deng Xiaoping, Lech Walesa, Nelson Mandela, Margaret Thatcher, Bibi Netanyahu, Agnelli and US Presidents Carter, Reagan, Bush Sr & Jr, and Bill Clinton.

In 1976 the Rockefeller’s Latin American supermarket empire was broken up by the Andean Pact. The Cisneros family, with the help of their friend Pedro Tinoco, took over the Venezuelan branch. They could now integrate the various Cisneros interests, using one to promote the other.

In 1996, the IMF “helped” Venezuela into hyperinflation. Causing a massive poverty of 86% and extreme poverty of 65% of the Venezuelans.
Cisneros profited while the population suffered. He used his newfound wealth took over Azcárraga’s share in Univisión and began scooping up TV stations all over Latin America.

On election night, Cisneros met the newly elected President Hugo Chavez.
In 2004, Jimmy Carter arranged a meeting between Gustavo Cisneros and Chávez. Cisneros wanted Chávez to introduce him to the Lula government in Brazil: https://venezuelanalysis.com/analysis/1778
(https://archive.is/JhByQ)


Still on Univision’s board of directors is Henry Gabriel Cisneros, who was mayor of San Antonio, Texas during most of the 1980s. Cisneros was President of Univision from January 1997 to August 2000
Henry Cisneros was also Bill Clinton’s Secretary of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) from 1993 to 1997.

Henry Cisneros had to resign from the Clinton administration over a scandal. Cisneros had an extramarital affair with Linda Medlar, producing a child. That wasn’t the scandal.
Cisneros was also paying his estranged wife Mary Alice $4,000 a month, but for some reason lied to the FBI that he paid her less than $10,000 a year.
In 1999, Henry Cisneros pleaded guilty to lying to the FBI and was fined a mere $10,000 (peanuts for a billionaire!).

In July 1994, Mary Alice Jones Cisneros sued Henry for refusing to keep his part of the deal to send her $4,000 a month. So now, for some reason, the authorities followed the money trail into Mary Alice’s investments.
They discovered that Mary Alice had lied on her home mortgage application, in which Mary Alice used money and signatures from her sister and brother-in-law. Mary Alice was convicted of money laundering, bank fraud and making false statements and sentenced to 18 months in federal prison: https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-...104-story.html
(https://archive.is/QCdqq)


Henry Cisneros is (also) a member of the boards of the Milken Institute, Univision and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation: https://milkeninstitute.org/node/10371
(https://archive.is/cnCRm)

----------


## Firestarter

> Gary Webb Dark alliance - The CIA, the CONTRAS, and the CRACK
> COCAINE EXPLOSION (1998): http://www.mediafire.com/file/kdayng...5sv/953236.pdf
> 
> (...)
> 
> The following picture shows from right to left Ronald Reagan, Oliver North, Adolfo Calero (CIA operative installed as FDN commander) on 4 April 1985.
> 
> 
> In the following picture are Adolfo Calero (centre) and drug lord Norwin Meneses on the far right, around June 1984


For some reason these photos disappeared in the memory hole...

The following picture shows from right to left Ronald Reagan, Oliver North, Adolfo Calero (CIA operative installed as FDN commander) on 4 April 1985.


In the following picture are Adolfo Calero (centre) and drug lord Norwin Meneses on the far right, around June 1984

----------


## Firestarter

It's amazing how much information is available on drug trafficking by US intelligence agencies.
The following 1986 document by Daniel Sheehan actually gives a good overview of what was later called the "Iran-Contra" scandal.
It also presents information on the background and history of the "secret team" that orchestrated political assassinations going back to to the 1960s.

Sheehan describes the "illegal, private Contra support network involved in gunrunning, drug smuggling, murder, political terrorism and other crimes". This same network helped the Reagan  Administration smuggle weapons to the government of Khomeini's Iran.

When the Carter Administration stopped US aid to Nicaraguan Dictator Anastasio Somoza, the "secret team" stepped in with weapons and ammunition. They were the Contras' early suppliers.
After Somoza had to flee from Nicaragua, in July 1979, he set up his National Guard Generals in Honduras, and started a "Contra" military operation against the 1979-officially-U.S.-recognized government of Nicaragua. Somoza himself was in charge of the operation until he was assassinated in September 1980 in Paraguay.

When US Congress planned to stop aid to the Contras, White House Chief of Staff Edwin Meese, Vice President Bush, CIA Director William Casey, National Security Advisor Robert McFarlane and NSC staff member Lt. Colonel Oliver North devised a scheme to circumvent this Congressional ban.
Oliver North contacted Rob Owen of Gray & Company and General John K. Singlaub to establish the private "citizen-operated" Contra support group to help the Contras after the up-coming prohibition of White House aid to the Contras.

In May or June 1983, the Cuban-Americans Felipe Vidal and Rene Corbo set up the cocaine trans-shipment operation on John Hull's ranch. On John Hull's ranches, the cocaine was off-loaded and smuggled to Miami, New Orleans, and Memphis.
The cocaine came from Colombia's biggest cocaine producers and traffickers - Jorge Ochoa and Pablo Escobar.

In May 1984, former Sandinisia military commander Eden Pastora wanted to expose the Contras' Adolfo Calero. The press conference at La Penca, Nicaragua was bombed, which seriously injured American ABC cameraman Tony Avirgan. Avirgan with fellow journalist Martha Honey conducted their own investigation of the Contras and their U.S. backers.
On John Hull’s ranch, Amic Galil got 3 kilograms of C-4 explosives, which had been smuggled to John Hull's ranch through the combined efforts of Theodore Shackley, Thomas Clines, Richard Secord, Albert Hakim, Rafael "Chi Chi" Quintero, John Hull, Bruce Jones, Thomas Posey, Ronald Martin, James McCoy, and Mario Delamico.
John Singlaub and Robert K. Brown provided Harper to Amic Galil to construct the C-4 bomb which Galil used to blow up the La Penca press conference.

According to sources within FEMA, weapons were provided to the Contras under the cover of a FEMA  training exercise.
In May 1984, the State Defense Force unit in Louisiana got a large quantity of small arms and ammunition for "some kind of war game activity" supervised by the Federal government. Half of these arms would later be smuggled to the Contras in Central America.
The weapons were secretly transported to a Louisiana warehouse owned or supervised by Louisiana state legislator "Woody" Jenkins, from where they would be airlifted to the Contras (mixed with "humanitarian" aid).

From 1976 until the fall of the Shah, a highly secret assassination project in Iran was supervised by Theodore Shackley, Thomas Clines and Edwin Wilson.
During this period, Edwin Wilson, in his "private capacity" was training Libyan anti-Shah terrorists with the help of Mohammar Gadhafi.

From 1977 until 1979, Richard Armitage operated the Far East Trading Company from Bangkok, which was used to transfer/launder Van Pao opium money out of Southeast Asia to Tehran and the Nugen-Hand Bank in Australia to fund the private anti-communist "anti-terrorist" assassination program and "unconventional warfare" operation of Theodore Shackley's and Thomas Cline's "Secret Team". 
Shackley, Clines, Secord, Albert Hakim, Wilson, and Armitage set up several corporations and subsidiaries around the world to conceal the operations of the Secret Team. Many of these corporations were set up in Switzerland. Other companies were set up in Central America and the USA.

U.S. military aircraft and weapons were bought from the U.S. government at the low "manufacturer's cost" but sold to Middle Eastern nations at the much higher "replacement cost" by middle-man Albert Hakim.
Richard Secord and Hakim secretly transferred the millions of dollars in profits to Shackley's "Secret Team" operations inside Iran and into Shackley's secret Nugen-Hand bank account in Australia.

When Ronald Reagan, Edwin Meese, William Casey, and Robert McFarlane, John Poindexter and Oliver North  in 1985 and 1986 decided to again secretly sell arms to Iran, it was again the "Secret Team" of Theodore Shackley, Thomas Clines, Albert Hakim and Richard Secord that employed its tried and tested procedure of purchasing military equipment from the U.S. Pentagon at "manufacturer's cost" and selling the equipment at "replacement cost" and transfer the "excess" profit to finance "black operations" and the Contra war against Nicaragua.

The same group of drugs trafficking, money laundering, "false flag" terrorists had been working together since 1960. In 1960, Richard Nixon and Santo Trafficante agreed that within the NSC's secret Operation 40 would be a "private" sub-operation, supervised directly by the mafia's Havana Lieutenant "Don" Santo Trafficante.
At the time, the "Shooter Team" consisted of: Felix Rodriguez; Rafael "Chi Chi" Quintero; Frank Fiorini (aka Frank Sturgis); Luis Posada Carriles; Rafael Villaverde; Raul Villaverde; Ricardo Chavez; Rolando Martinez; and 2 other Cuban Americans.
One of the "supervisors" of the group was E. Howard Hunt.
In 1963, several Operation 40 participants were caught smuggling narcotics into the U.S. from Cuba.

From 1966 to 1968, the commander of the Special Operations Group, which supervised the political assassination program in Laos, Cambodia, and Thailand, was General John K. Singlaub. At the end of 1968, none other than Oliver North served under Singlaub. Another member of the Group was one Dwight Owen - the older brother of Robert Owen.

In 1974 and 1975, Theodore Shackley and Thomas Clines financed a highly intensified phase of the Phoenix Project in Vietnam with Van Pao opium money.
From 1973 to 1975, the "liaison officer" to Shackley and Clines and the Phoenix Project was Assistant Secretary of State for Far Eastern Affairs Eric Von Marbod, who shared his information directly with his supervisor Henry Kissinger: http://jfk.hood.edu/Collection/Weisb.../Item%2003.pdf
https://archive.org/stream/Affidavit...eehan_djvu.txt


Here's some more information on Daniel Sheehan: http://spartacus-educational.com/JFKsheehan.htm


For more on making Ayatollah Khomeini the supreme leader of Iran by Anglo-American intelligence: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1583


Maybe the most important connection that Sheehan didn't detail is the JFK assassination that according to Dee Ferdinand involved Frank Sturgis.
E. Howard Hunt has also been named as involved in the assassination: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=10#p6371

----------


## Firestarter

Despite president Biden’s and other NATO country's announcement of troop withdrawals from Afghanistan, the Afghan heroin production continues to be protected by private mercenaries and NATO troops.

Some have argued that the real reason for the 2001 US/UK invasion of Afghanistan was the crackdown on poppy fields by the Taliban to blackmail the Bush-Cheney administration...
Since the US/UK invasion in October 2001, poppy production in Afghanistan has increased 25-fold until 2016, from 185 tons in 2001 to 4800 tons in 2016.

In 2014, the Afghan poppy cultivation hit a record high.



The Afghan heroin economy is very lucrative (while Afghan farmers have difficulty making ends meet by growing food).
In connection with money laundering it benefits the elite and also funds insurgencies and wars that are good for business.

In the last decade, there has been a surge in Afghan heroin exports, which has fuelled a dramatic increase of heroin addicts in the US.
There were 189,000 heroin users in the US in 2001. By 2016 that number went up to 4.5 million (2.5 million addicts and 2 million casual users of heroin).

With nothing else to do, because of the coronavirus lockdown, people have turned to recreational drugs.
In 2020, deaths from opioids and drug addiction in the US increased threefold.



In one of those strange coincidences, the same Johnson & Johnson that is selling its “experimental” COVID-19 adenovirus viral vector vaccine, is also a major producer of "prescription" opioids.
In November 2020, Johnson & Johnson reached a "tentative $26 billion settlement" in the US after turning its victims into dope addicts: https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-sp...eroin-trade/91

----------


## Firestarter

I had previously posted about Jeb Bush's involvement with drug traffickers: Drugs-profits-for-Oil-wars#post6557463

The following 1992 article detail some of the scandals connected to 3 sons of (president at the time) George Bush Sr. The most interesting is more on Jeb Bush's connection to the cocaine trafficking Nigaragua Contras.
There are of course also links to Clinton... and Donald Trump!


George Bush Jr. joined the board of Harken Energy. It was Stephens, Inc. that placed the Harken stock offering with the London subsidiary of Union Bank, which was associated with the notorious CIA-associated Nugan Hand Bank and Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI).
In June 1990, George Junior suddenly sold most of his Harken stock for a cool $848,560. Had he waited until August, after the US ambassador in Iraq gave Saddam permission to invade Kuwait, when Harken shares plummeted, Junior would have lost $212,140 to sell his shares.

Jeb Bush business associate, Manny Diaz, had previously been in business with the swindler Charles Keating, Jr., who is known for his association to John McCain.

In 1986, Camilo Padreda hired Jeb Bush for help to defraud the corrupt Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) for millions of dollars. Jeb Bush arranged the International Medical Centers (IMC) as a key tenant for Padreda's HUD-financed building.
IMC at the time one of the USA's fastest-growing health-maintenance organizations (HMO) was headed by Miguel Recarey. Recarey boasted about his dealings with Miami mob boss Santo Trafficante Jr., who had financed Recarey's ventures.

In 1985, Jeb phoned top Health and Human Services officials in Washington for a special exemption from HHS rules for IMC. Miguel Recarey needed this waiver for a Medicare fraud. In 1986, IMC collected over $30 million a month in Medicare payments; collecting $1 billion in total from Medicare. 
Recarey was also bribing union officials and illegally wiretapped IMC employees to find out who was talking to federal agents.
Just when Recarey was going to be arrested, in 1987, he got a $2.2 million income-tax refund, for "getaway money", which Recarey used to live the wealthy lifestyle (first) in Venezuela.

At IMC headquarters in Miami, Miguel Recarey met Contra leader Adolfo Calero and the notorious Felix Rodriguez, who arranged that Contras got free medical treatment at IMC hospitals in Miami: http://www.motherjones.com/politics/...h-family-value
(https://archive.is/y3vwt)


In 1993, Miguel Recarey was finally arrested in his new refugee the Kingdom of Spain, but for some reason was never extradited to the US to face charges.

Recarey paid for "lobbying" President Reagan’s former aides Lyn Nofziger and John Sears, and the lobbying firm of Bush Sr’s campaign chairman, Lee Atwater.

Recarey’s last known transaction before his escape to Caracas, was sending $30,000 to Nick Panuzio, chairman of Black, Manafort, Stone and Kelly, which also received more than $60,000 in 1986 from Recarey.
Black, Manafort and Stone was the lobbying firm of Trump's dirt trickster Roger Stone and Paul Manafort, who years later hired the Podesta Group to "lobby" for the Ukraine (?), before becoming Trump's presidential campaign manager: https://apnews.com/article/9fade993a...5056cf4bcd70f2

----------


## Firestarter

I've previously posted about the one true narco-state in the world - Afghanistan - where the US, UK and Netherlands brought "peace, freedom and democracy" with bombs and heroin-trafficking politicians.


The Mujahideen that later evolved into the Taliban and Al-Qaeda were forced to pay the CIA for the arms, and they could only do so by growing poppy.
Afghanistan produced about 100 tons of opium annually in the 1970s. By 1989-1990, that amount of opium had become 2,000 tons a year, which was already about 75% of the world’s illicit opium trade.

Afghans really don't have a choice, poverty rose from 9.1 million in 2007 to 19.3 million in 2016 (peace, freedom and democracy).
It is now estimated that Afghanistan produces more than 90% of the world’s illicit opium. Since 2008, opium is responsible for more than half of the country’s GDP. To put that in perspective, even in Colombia cocaine never accounted for more than 3% of its GDP.
Last year, Afghanistan's poppy cultivation grew by over a third. 

Matthew Hoh, a former captain in the U.S. Marine Corps in Afghanistan who resigned in protest over the continued occupation of Afghanistan in 2009, said that NATO forces were guarding poppy production and that they didn't destroy the poppy fields because Afghan officials were afraid that their  poppy fields would be destroyed:



> They were afraid that, if they went to aerial eradication, the U.S. pilots would just eradicate willy nilly and a lot of their own poppy fields would be hit.
> ...
> NATO forces were more or less guarding poppy fields and poppy production, under the guise of counterinsurgency. The logic was ‘we don’t want to take away the livelihoods of the people.’ But really, what we were doing at that point was protecting the wealth of our friends in power in Afghanistan.


.
Hoh also explained that local heroin producer Gul Agha Sherzai was paid by the US to eradicate his competitors’ crops in Nangarhar Province:



> We literally gave the guy $10 million in cash for rubbing out his competition. If you were going to write a movie about this, they’d say ‘This is too far fetched. No one is going to believe this. Nothing is this insane or stupid.’ But that is the way it is.


.
Just about all the politicians installed into power in "democratic" Afghanistan were associated with the heroin trade, including Afghan President Hamid Karzai’s brother Ahmed Wali, who has been accused of working for the CIA.

Between 2005 and 2015, the number of adult Afghan drug users jumped from 900,000 to 2.4 million, with around 9% of the adult population addicted to opioids (including heroin).
In neighbouring Pakistan, the number of heroin addicts went from practically none in the late 1970s to over 1.2 million by 1985. In 2013, it was estimated that almost 7 million Pakistanis use drugs, with nearly 2.5 million abusing heroin or other opioids. Around 700 people die per day from overdoses.
Iran has an estimated at 2 to 3 million opioid users, despite the extremely harsh penalties for drug offences.

The U.S. government has a long history of being involved with dope dealing.
In Colombia, it worked with President Alvaro Uribe on a "drug war", while U.S. documents identified Uribe as one of Colombia’s most important drug traffickers, employee of the Medellin Cartel and a “close personal friend” of drugs kingpin Pablo Escobar.

The U.S. government still supports Honduran president Juan Orlando Hernandez, who is also connected to the cocaine trade. Earlier this year, a U.S. court sentenced Hernandez’s brother Tony to life in prison for drug smuggling, while Juan himself was identified as co-conspirator in the case: https://www.mintpressnews.com/cia-af...-opium/277780/
(https://archive.is/XVFj0)

----------


## Firestarter

A second little black book that (probably) belonged to Jeffrey Epstein has been discovered. The first dated from 2004/2005 and this one is from 1997.
This included one Suzanne Ircha, Melania Trump's close friend. Ircha became Suzanne Johnson after marrying Woody Johnson, who (in one of those strange coincidences) was selected for UK ambassador by President Donald: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...p=70616#p70616


Woody Johnson is an heir to the Johnson & Johnson (J&J) big pharma company, Trump pressured the FDA to emergency approve the experimental J&J COVID vaccine.
The video is mostly about J&J trying to turn as many Americans into opioid addicts (heroin is the best known opioid).


https://silview.media/2021/08/07/joh...cans-than-ww2/

----------


## Firestarter

Where's the outrage?!? On 1 March 2021, Queen Elizabeth added the Covert Human Intelligence Sources (Criminal Conduct) Act 2021 to the UK legislation.
This gives British intelligence agencies (MI5 and MI6) the right to engage in any criminal activities, almost without restrictions, including narcotics, like in the Kingdom of the Netherlands).

See on what grounds "authorisation" can be given for "criminal conduct".



> A criminal conduct authorisation is necessary on grounds falling within this subsection if it is necessary—
> (a) in the interests of national security;
> (b) for the purpose of preventing or detecting crime or of preventing disorder; or
> (c) in the interests of the economic well-being of the United Kingdom.


https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga...tion/1/enacted

----------


## Firestarter

There are around 2 million opioid addicts in the US, of which some 33 thousand die per year.
While heroin gets harder to buy on the streets, the much more dangerous fentanyl that has been dubbed "White China", comes through mail by FedEx.

In 2016, US Congress passed and President Obama signed the "Ensuring Patient Access and Effective Drug Enforcement Act", which severely restricted the DEA to take legal action against the big pharma narcotics dealers, because the DEA now had to prove that a narcotics shipment poses an "immediate" and/or "imminent" threat of death or grave harm to users.



> The new [2016] law makes it virtually impossible for the DEA to freeze suspicious narcotic shipments from the companies, according to internal agency and Justice Department documents and an independent assessment by the DEA’s chief administrative law judge in a soon-to-be-published law review article. That powerful tool [freezing opioid shipments] had [previously] allowed the agency to immediately prevent drugs from reaching the street.


https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021...-opioid-story/

----------


## Firestarter

This was reported on 31 March on the booming poppy cultivation under the Taliban regime...



> It is not surprising that the Taliban government today has started to take draconian measures to crack down on opiate addiction in society and regulate demand and supply domestically. This does not, however, mean the new rulers of Afghanistan have taken their eyes off European markets. On the contrary, the long-term objective seems to be moving toward centralization of the narcotics industry in government hands and ultimately the maximization of revenues from that industry in state coffers.
> (...)
> 
> “The Taliban have counted on the Afghan opium trade as one of their main sources of income,” César Guedes, head of UNODC’s Kabul office, told Reuters last year. Nor are Taliban officials any longer hindered by the political considerations that motivated U.S.-led counternarcotics policies. These policies were to a large degree pursued to shield allied European nations from relentless flows of narcotics and the consequent organized crime. The Taliban now pledge to patrol and protect their borders to prevent the drug trade, but in reality they intentionally overlook to smuggling activities.


https://archive.ph/COYIn



And then a couple of days later, BIG headlines that the Taliban BAN heroin production: https://www.voanews.com/a/taliban-ba...n/6513193.html



I thought that heroin was imported into the EU through Turkey and Kosovo, but it has also been reported.



> According to officials in the Narcotics Control Bureau, Taliban, which took control of Afghanistan last year, has been using Indian conduits as a transit point for heroin, one of the most expensive drugs, bound for western countries. This has led to massive rise in heroin seizures from India.


https://www.news18.com/news/india/he...t-5102125.html

----------

